# Keepall XS



## trunkdevil

The Nano Keepall debuted during the men’s SS21 show. One of the few things I personally liked- _I’ll say no more._ It appears to be similar to the Nano Speedy in terms of size, however the Keepall comes with detachable straps!


What’s your thoughts on the baby Keepall? Love it? Hate it? Hope it becomes a “staple” in future shows?


_ps I’ve heard the monkey is removable.._


----------



## trunkdevil

_more pics _


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lvisland said:


> _more pics _
> 
> View attachment 4812700
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812701
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812702


Ok I love it..just watched the men’s show today...I hope the stuffed monkey is not attached to the  bag?


----------



## gagabag

Interesting! I wonder what fits..?


----------



## trunkdevil

gagabag said:


> Interesting! I wonder what fits..?


I’d say it would fit my phone, keys and patience


----------



## demicouture

Adorable!
I would totally get it


----------



## imetazoa

I like this look better that the nano speedy!!


----------



## Bumbles

I would be buy it too and if the monkey is detachable even better. Phew!


----------



## JadaStormy

Super cute! Why don't they show pics with the strap? I bet it will cause a frenzy like the nano speedy because it doesn't have vachetta. I might consider it depending on the price and I have a nano speedy.


----------



## rocketbean

There were so many great pieces in Virgil's show. I hope they productionalize the one with the monkey!


----------



## MooMooVT

LOVE LOVE LOVE!! I love the detachable straps, I love that the leather goes around the bag from the handles like the full sized Keepall. I love the black leather, and I love the orange zipper. 

That all said, not sure that I would buy one. I have lots of mini bags and I have a Speedy 35 DE on my radar instead. But we'll see.


----------



## lallybelle

Why do these bags a have a Monkey hanging off it and one has a Scarecrow thing??? The hells?


----------



## MooMooVT

lallybelle said:


> Why do these bags a have a Monkey hanging off it and one has a Scarecrow thing??? The hells?


That's the only part I don't like - but hoping that's for the runway show only. Very odd indeed


----------



## Qy.liss

Yayy glad you made a post of the mini keepalls, I AM OBSESSED WITH THEM I saw them on insta and messaged my SA right after, she still hasn’t received the life line of this collection yet since they still have the Tokyo show left.

I did msg an SA from hong kong and she said it’s available for preorder (only today and tomorrow) and told me there’s a 50% down payment. I’m guessing the price range (for the man with straw hat that is) to be around $4500-$5000 or more? I’m not sure how trustworthy that is, but if that’s the case then it’s craaaaazy expensive for the mini keepall. (Don’t come for me if I’m wrong, just sharing what I know)


----------



## bbkctpf

Qy.liss said:


> Yayy glad you made a post of the mini keepalls, I AM OBSESSED WITH THEM I saw them on insta and messaged my SA right after, she still hasn’t received the life line of this collection yet since they still have the Tokyo show left.
> 
> I did msg an SA from hong kong and she said it’s available for preorder (only today and tomorrow) and told me there’s a 50% down payment. I’m guessing the price range (for the man with straw hat that is) to be around $4500-$5000 or more? I’m not sure how trustworthy that is, but if that’s the case then it’s craaaaazy expensive for the mini keepall. (Don’t come for me if I’m wrong, just sharing what I know)



thanks for sharing!  i thought it was pretty cute.  but $4-5k USD?  That is insane!  Hope its not true!


----------



## bbkctpf

What do you guys think of the checkered one versus the monogram one?  I can't decide which I like better!


----------



## beachbag

I liked the mono better! Price known yet?


----------



## trunkdevil

Qy.liss said:


> I did msg an SA from hong kong and she said it’s available for preorder (only today and tomorrow) and told me there’s a 50% down payment. I’m guessing the price range (for the man with straw hat that is) to be around $4500-$5000 or more? I’m not sure how trustworthy that is, but if that’s the case then it’s craaaaazy expensive for the mini keepall. (Don’t come for me if I’m wrong, just sharing what I know)


That seems high but wouldn’t shock me given the current prices. Judging from the price of Virgil’s other bags, I’m guessing the standard ones will be around $3k and knowing LV probably an extra $3k for the monkey


----------



## trunkdevil

bbkctpf said:


> What do you guys think of the checkered one versus the monogram one?  I can't decide which I like better!


Love both, although the black seems more wearable and special IMO. If the bag style is a success they will 100% release more Monogram versions in the future - just look at the Soft Trunks


----------



## Qy.liss

bbkctpf said:


> thanks for sharing!  i thought it was pretty cute.  but $4-5k USD?  That is insane!  Hope its not true!





lvisland said:


> That seems high but wouldn’t shock me given the current prices. Judging from the price of Virgil’s other bags, I’m guessing the standard ones will be around $3k and knowing LV probably an extra $3k for the monkey



I really hope it’s not true with that price, we’ll have to wait and see once they release the official informations.
It also won’t be shocking to me (just disappointed) if that’s the actual price, the collections from Virgil are pretty pricey, newer collections are getting pricier. They will def be $3k up imo


----------



## rocketbean

Did you follow the short movie from the Paris fashion week and then watch the Shanghai show? The characters and animations will make sense.

Yes - the HK pre order is two days only and I believe limited to HK residents. My US SA says that pre orders for US won't open until after the Tokyo show, once they confirm what gets into production.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My girly take on these looks  

Lucky that I have my little bear bag ready & waiting. If only it were a little smaller - I could pin it to a suit like that yellow mouse lol


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Oops sorry guys, I thought this was for Mens 2021 thread. Could admins please move the post above? Thanks !!


----------



## Qy.liss

Omg guys! An update on the nano keepalls, turns out it wasn’t 50% downpayment, it was already the whole price. So it’s more affordable than we thought!

credit to jim shi


----------



## bbkctpf

@Qy.liss thanks for the info!  This is in USD?  Do you guys think this is the same size as the nano or the mini speedy?


----------



## Bumbles

Qy.liss said:


> Omg guys! An update on the nano keepalls, turns out it wasn’t 50% downpayment, it was already the whole price. So it’s more affordable than we thought!
> 
> credit to jim shi
> View attachment 4815376
> View attachment 4815377
> View attachment 4815378


Thanks for sharing. Is the nano keepall patch removable? I would love it and definitely buy it asap lol do you know when it will be released?


----------



## Qy.liss

bbkctpf said:


> @Qy.liss thanks for the info!  This is in USD?  Do you guys think this is the same size as the nano or the mini speedy?





Bumbles said:


> Thanks for sharing. Is the nano keepall patch removable? I would love it and definitely buy it asap lol do you know when it will be released?



if you look closely a the pics from the lv site, they look like they’re kinda the size between nano and mini. Maybe just skinnier/less round compared to nano speedy.

supposedly the monkey is detachable but I got nothing on the scarecrow. Some SA say the collection will be available for preorder in Dec/Jan, but in HK it was available for preorder just a few days ago (exclusively for them).

so nothing is certain yet unless they release official information.


----------



## aluminum_siren

Qy.liss said:


> if you look closely a the pics from the lv site, they look like they’re kinda the size between nano and mini. Maybe just skinnier/less round compared to nano speedy.
> 
> supposedly the monkey is detachable but I got nothing on the scarecrow. Some SA say the collection will be available for preorder in Dec/Jan, but in HK it was available for preorder just a few days ago (exclusively for them).
> 
> so nothing is certain yet unless they release official information.



I was asked to pre-order already. I was told in a preview by LV corporate that for now, the figurines on whether bags or ready to wear are not detachable but it might change. A lot of people are basing their buying decisions based on this one concern, so I hope they can come up with a solution... but no promises were made.


----------



## JadaStormy

Wow, the monkey adds over 1k to the bag and most people don't even want it on there!


----------



## viewwing

JadaStormy said:


> Wow, the monkey adds over 1k to the bag and most people don't even want it on there!


I mean WHO wants a monkey on their bag?!   Unless you’re a six year old...btw, why are they stealing Kipling’s monkey idea? Atleast the monkey on Kliping bags could be removed.


----------



## JadaStormy

viewwing said:


> I mean WHO wants a monkey on their bag?!   Unless you’re a six year old...btw, why are they stealing Kipling’s monkey idea? Atleast the monkey on Kliping bags could be removed.


I was going to say the same thing...but then I was like well _MAYBE_ there is someone who wants a monkey on their bag!


----------



## trunkdevil

JadaStormy said:


> I was going to say the same thing...but then I was like well _MAYBE_ there is someone who wants a monkey on their bag!


Lol I’m one of those few but I am glad it’s detachable- for those days when a monkey clinging to my bag doesn’t go with my vibe


----------



## travelbliss

<----always has an LV monkey hanging on my back/bag/wallet !!!


----------



## trunkdevil

For anyone interested, after the Tokyo show, the Nano Keepall prices have gone up $250-350 depending on the style.


----------



## stephaniep97

I really like the one with the scarecrow patch but I hate the scarecrow part of it! LOL


----------



## trunkdevil

Some new official pics!


----------



## Kodi325

i'm finally over some hill because no, just no. 

Kodi-


----------



## Bumbles

I can’t wait. I would get the scarecrow and hopefully it’s removable haha anyone have more intel or launch dates?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I’m interested in this but wonder if it is also a Nano Keepall? There seems to be very low placement (for strap clips?) on the side though. Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m interested in this but wonder if it is also a Nano Keepall? There seems to be very low placement (for strap clips?) on the side though. Any info would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923408


This will go great with your eclipse pieces!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> This will go great with your eclipse pieces!


Thanks B   Hopefully it’s a bag and not a just a pouch lol


----------



## trunkdevil

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m interested in this but wonder if it is also a Nano Keepall? There seems to be very low placement (for strap clips?) on the side though. Any info would be appreciated!


I believe this one is called City Keepall. It comes with a detachable shoulder strap but no handles. Hope that helps


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

lvisland said:


> I believe this one is called City Keepall. It comes with a detachable shoulder strap but no handles. Hope that helps


Thanks so much! Please share price/release date if you have it


----------



## trunkdevil

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much! Please share price/release date if you have it


Jan-Feb release, I only saw these two available but there may be others


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

lvisland said:


> Jan-Feb release, I only saw these two available but there may be others


Thanks so much hun! Hopefully my pic bag will be produced in this timeframe. I love the teeny tiny luggage tag - so cute ❤️


----------



## milhouse13

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m interested in this but wonder if it is also a Nano Keepall? There seems to be very low placement (for strap clips?) on the side though. Any info would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923408



Apparently called the "Keepall Messenger"... My CA said production was cancelled


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

milhouse13 said:


> Apparently called the "Keepall Messenger"... My CA said production was cancelled


 oh no, thanks for letting me know


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much hun! Hopefully my pic bag will be produced in this timeframe. I love the teeny tiny luggage tag - so cute ❤


Are you going to get one MB? I like the mono one preferably without the monkey but I think the price is ridiculous so I might get the scarecrow one but it might look silly. Haha


----------



## Styleanyone

When can we start pre- order it? I am in US.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Are you going to get one MB? I like the mono one preferably without the monkey but I think the price is ridiculous so I might get the scarecrow one but it might look silly. Haha


Do you know if the scarecrow is removable? I had my heart set on the eclipse Nano but I’d consider this if it has some options


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Do you know if the scarecrow is removable? I had my heart set on the eclipse Nano but I’d consider this if it has some options


I read that it wasn’t. Only the monkey is but the bag is double the price. I think it’s coming out feb/mar. Will let you know if I hear/read anything further


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> I read that it wasn’t. Only the monkey is but the bag is double the price. I think it’s coming out feb/mar. Will let you know if I hear/read anything further


Cool, thanks B  Honestly, I wouldn’t the scarecrow for half price, you can just flip it inward lol


----------



## Bumbles

Hi @MyBelongs to Louis is this the one you want? I saw it on Instagram.
Credit to dom_lv_saksny


----------



## Bumbles

And this is what I’m after depending on mr scarecrow haha


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Bumbles ❤️
Wow thanks for finding these, hun. It’s going to be hard deciding between them lol, both are nice in their own way. I love how mono with black has handles though!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Bumbles ❤
> Wow thanks for finding these, hun. It’s going to be hard deciding between them lol, both are nice in their own way. I love how mono with black has handles though!


You’re welcome! Hopefully we will be able to get what we like!!


----------



## ar-jhey

Hi Guys, new here!

I have placed a pre order of the bag. I went for the one with scarecrow since it doesnt bother me and the bag with the monkey is not detachable and I think way beyond pricey. Its 3k USD whilst theone I went for is only 2055 USD.My SA said it may come around January. Theres another one a bit bigger than these nanos which they call City Keepall. My SA actually sent me a catalogue of the S21. Maybe you can ask your respective SAs too.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Video details. I hope they change their mind about the Eclipse one


----------



## Bumbles

ar-jhey said:


> Hi Guys, new here!
> 
> I have placed a pre order of the bag. I went for the one with scarecrow since it doesnt bother me and the bag with the monkey is not detachable and I think way beyond pricey. Its 3k USD whilst theone I went for is only 2055 USD.My SA said it may come around January. Theres another one a bit bigger than these nanos which they call City Keepall. My SA actually sent me a catalogue of the S21. Maybe you can ask your respective SAs too.


Nice! Would you happen to have the code for the scarecrow one too. If the monkey is not detachable and the price is crazy I’m going to get that one too. I’m gathering preorder is paying in full? Thanks so much and looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## ar-jhey

Bumbles said:


> Nice! Would you happen to have the code for the scarecrow one too. If the monkey is not detachable and the price is crazy I’m going to get that one too. I’m gathering preorder is paying in full? Thanks so much and looking forward to your reveal.



Hi There!

the code for the scarecrow is M80201. Yes please put the preorder out if you dont want to run out of stocks.This is the advice I got from mg SA since numbers cant be guaranteed. With deposits, sadly it should be in full amount no longer you can do downpayment since their system wont accept partial as such according to my SA. Th Monkey is bot detachable and thats what I gathered and he added that that no one has seen it though. Its ridiculous for a stuffed monkey to pay that price. With the scarecrow you can wear the bag against your skin if you dont want in somedays.

Once I received mine, I will try to post it here! Take care y’all!


----------



## avillazon

lvisland said:


> Jan-Feb release, I only saw these two available but there may be others


Ordered the city keepall at the Miami Men’s pop up. It’s the perfect size for daily and switching up the straps will freshen it up.


----------



## ar-jhey

avillazon said:


> Ordered the city keepall at the Miami Men’s pop up. It’s the perfect size for daily and switching up the straps will freshen it up.



I was contemplating with the city too but since I do have a messenger district, I want a bag I can carry with a minimal effort where I can put my coin purse, phone, and wallet. I hope these can fit them all. If not, then I may go for a city. My SA told me that I can always return it on the day of pick up at store if I dont like them and maybe can have it exchange with a city if they would have a spare stock.


----------



## Bumbles

ar-jhey said:


> Hi There!
> 
> the code for the scarecrow is M80201. Yes please put the preorder out if you dont want to run out of stocks.This is the advice I got from mg SA since numbers cant be guaranteed. With deposits, sadly it should be in full amount no longer you can do downpayment since their system wont accept partial as such according to my SA. Th Monkey is bot detachable and thats what I gathered and he added that that no one has seen it though. Its ridiculous for a stuffed monkey to pay that price. With the scarecrow you can wear the bag against your skin if you dont want in somedays.
> 
> Once I received mine, I will try to post it here! Take care y’all!


Thanks for sharing, I will check with my SA. I am super excited to see your reveal. I can’t wait. And yes, agree if you don’t want to see the scarecrow then turn 5e cute bag around!


----------



## 23adeline

ar-jhey said:


> Hi Guys, new here!
> 
> I have placed a pre order of the bag. I went for the one with scarecrow since it doesnt bother me and the bag with the monkey is not detachable and I think way beyond pricey. Its 3k USD whilst theone I went for is only 2055 USD.My SA said it may come around January. Theres another one a bit bigger than these nanos which they call City Keepall. My SA actually sent me a catalogue of the S21. Maybe you can ask your respective SAs too.


Do you have the code for the Damier ? I want to order this Damier


----------



## 23adeline

Ok, never mind , I found it at a Taiwan news, it should be M80202


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

This is for you @Bumbles ❤ He’s cute in detail, up close and personal lol. Can’t wait for your reveal!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This is for you @Bumbles ❤ He’s cute in detail, up close and personal lol. Can’t wait for your reveal!



Thank you sweet @MyBelongs to Louis it looks ok?! lol Guess well wait and see. I wonder what is the significance if any of the scarecrow..... are you going to order anything from the collection? Thanks for sharing. Hopefully it goes well and I can get one. Wonder what the dimensions are as well. I hope next year is better for all of us


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Thank you sweet @MyBelongs to Louis it looks ok?! lol Guess well wait and see. I wonder what is the significance if any of the scarecrow..... are you going to order anything from the collection? Thanks for sharing. Hopefully it goes well and I can get one. Wonder what the dimensions are as well. I hope next year is better for all of us


YW! Me too: hope 2021 is the opposite of 2020 in every way. He kinda looks like a beach dweller to me (more than a scarecrow) hanging somewhere tropical and perpetually chilling lol


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> YW! Me too: hope 2021 is the opposite of 2020 in every way. He kinda looks like a beach dweller to me (more than a scarecrow) hanging somewhere tropical and perpetually chilling lol


I called CS today and preorders are open for the nano keepall. It’s a bit longer than the speedy bb and not as heigh, and launching mid January. Am so torn should I order or should I wait for something else. I’m so undecided with that scarecrow hahaha... first world problems I know.  If only no scarecrow would be better. And the monkey is not detachable either. How’s your skittle Alma coming along?


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> I called CS today and preorders are open for the nano keepall. It’s a bit longer than the speedy bb and not as heigh, and launching mid January. Am so torn should I order or should I wait for something else. I’m so undecided with that scarecrow hahaha... first world problems I know.  If only no scarecrow would be better. And the monkey is not detachable either. How’s your skittle Alma coming along?


@Bumbles do you know how much is it in AU? I’m also unsure about the scarecrow but my nephew wants it for his grad gift...


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> @Bumbles do you know how much is it in AU? I’m also unsure about the scarecrow but my nephew wants it for his grad gift...


$2800 AUD


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> $2800 AUD


Thanks dear!


----------



## trunkdevil

Bumbles said:


> I called CS today and preorders are open for the nano keepall. It’s a bit longer than the speedy bb and not as heigh, and launching mid January. Am so torn should I order or should I wait for something else. I’m so undecided with that scarecrow hahaha... first world problems I know.  If only no scarecrow would be better. And the monkey is not detachable either. How’s your skittle Alma coming along?


Order! Order!  The scarecrow is tiny and personally I find him cute, plus you can turn the bag around - nobody would even notice him.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> I called CS today and preorders are open for the nano keepall. It’s a bit longer than the speedy bb and not as heigh, and launching mid January. Am so torn should I order or should I wait for something else. I’m so undecided with that scarecrow hahaha... first world problems I know.  If only no scarecrow would be better. And the monkey is not detachable either. How’s your skittle Alma coming along?


Ooh that’s a tough one. Does it make your heart sing? I understand your hesitation completely. I’d prefer the option of character removal too. If I were you, I’d wait (if you’re not completely smitten with it) b/c LV is bound to release a similar style sooner or later. Or you could preorder one and see how it strikes you irl. First impressions always make a great deciding factor for me, so you’d have no regrets about it afterwards, just in case they don’t release similar styles. GL deciding and please keep us posted!

My Alma is waiting in LV’s notorious paid-but-no-guarantee land, same as every preorder these days  For such a mega retail conglomerate, you’d think LV would have figured out an ordering system that works seamlessly for everyone, lol  I’m not stressing at all, it’ll come sooner or later!


----------



## ar-jhey

23adeline said:


> Do you have the code for the Damier ? I want to order this Damier
> View attachment 4938255


Hi sorry for the late reply.. here you go. Hope it helps!


----------



## ar-jhey

ar-jhey said:


> Hi sorry for the late reply.. here you go. Hope it helps!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ooh that’s a tough one. Does it make your heart sing? I understand your hesitation completely. I’d prefer the option of character removal too. If I were you, I’d wait (if you’re not completely smitten with it) b/c LV is bound to release a similar style sooner or later. Or you could preorder one and see how it strikes you irl. First impressions always make a great deciding factor for me, so you’d have no regrets about it afterwards, just in case they don’t release similar styles. GL deciding and please keep us posted!
> 
> My Alma is waiting in LV’s notorious paid-but-no-guarantee land, same as every preorder these days  For such a mega retail conglomerate, you’d think LV would have figured out an ordering system that works seamlessly for everyone, lol  I’m not stressing at all, it’ll come sooner or later!


Thanks MB. I’m going to think abt it for a couple of days but will let you know if I end up preordering. 
Yes the paid but no guarantees land hahaha I hate that land!! I’m sure you will get one though. It will be a super start to 2021 and beautiful ray of sunshine to bless you through the new year!!


----------



## 23adeline

ar-jhey said:


> View attachment 4940009


Thanks dear. I just called to put my name under waiting list. In my country , LV CS doesn’t take any payment before the items are available. They will only create the orders,  when items are available, CS will send email to inform that items are on hold  for 48 hours, then they will call me and send me the payment link. 
So far their service is excellent .


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Thanks dear. I just called to put my name under waiting list. In my country , LV CS doesn’t take any payment before the items are available. They will only create the orders,  when items are available, CS will send email to inform that items are on hold  for 48 hours, then they will call me and send me the payment link.
> So far their service is excellent .


That’s great. At least you can see and try it before making up your mind. In my country it use to be like that but now no more.


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> That’s great. At least you can see and try it before making up your mind. In my country it use to be like that but now no more.


So far, I had exactly the same experience here in AU. I haven’t preordered this one though as my nephew is so fickle and now maybe wants a PS5 instead


----------



## Bumbles

Anyone else preordered from this collection and confirmation when will it arrive? Will it be popular? Am undecided if I should preorder especially with the price increase looming.... don’t want to miss out but so hard to decide without seeing it I person.


----------



## ar-jhey

Bumbles said:


> Anyone else preordered from this collection and confirmation when will it arrive? Will it be popular? Am undecided if I should preorder especially with the price increase looming.... don’t want to miss out but so hard to decide without seeing it I person.


Hi Bumbles! I pre ordered since 1st week of December but have not received any news from my SA. I have not chased him on this since I dont want to sound desperate in getting it though Im really thrilled in receiving any updates. The prices of all luxe items are really getting higher exponentially And dunno where theyre coming from with all these hikes!


----------



## Bumbles

ar-jhey said:


> Hi Bumbles! I pre ordered since 1st week of December but have not received any news from my SA. I have not chased him on this since I dont want to sound desperate in getting it though Im really thrilled in receiving any updates. The prices of all luxe items are really getting higher exponentially And dunno where theyre coming from with all these hikes!


Thanks for sharing


----------



## ar-jhey

Bumbles said:


> Thanks for sharing


My SA just updated me that it will be at the end of this month! Cheers!


----------



## momomira

Hi -- new here and became an addict last year  

Are CAs still accepting pre-orders for this collection? I've called the 1-888 number a few times and asked my local CA who has helped me in the past but they all say they can't take any pre-orders or it isn't available. I'm not exactly sure how pre-ordering works (never done it before!) and if you have to be a VIC to gain access!


----------



## Bumbles

momomira said:


> Hi -- new here and became an addict last year
> 
> Are CAs still accepting pre-orders for this collection? I've called the 1-888 number a few times and asked my local CA who has helped me in the past but they all say they can't take any pre-orders or it isn't available. I'm not exactly sure how pre-ordering works (never done it before!) and if you have to be a VIC to gain access!


When I called last week they were taking preorders. Maybe in your region it is full and closed?


----------



## momomira

Bumbles said:


> When I called last week they were taking preorders. Maybe in your region it is full and closed?



Oh possibly -- I didn't think about that (I'm in USA region)! Thank you!


----------



## Styleanyone

Will the price increase affect these items if I pre-order it after the increases?


----------



## ar-jhey

i visited Lv earlier to get something for a gift. My SA told me that theres really a high demand on this bag. The release date hasnt changed. He expects this at the of this month as a release.perhaps in my region.


----------



## trunkdevil

Ahhh pre-orders are coming!!! Pics from @jorgehndzc_lv


----------



## Styleanyone

Styleanyone said:


> Will the price increase affect these items if I pre-order it after the increases?


I am answering my own question- No increases on prices! Just preordered mine yesterday.


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Ugh, I want the canvas one without the scarecrow on it! Why wouldn't they make a plain option? It would be so popular.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Bumbles


----------



## gagabag

The backpack is so cute and oh so tiny


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> The backpack is so cute and oh so tiny


Yes that’s the cuter one


----------



## chinchin_lim

Bumbles said:


> Yes that’s the cuter one


That is the nano steamer. 15 x 18 x 7.5 cm
Here is other print.


----------



## gagabag

chinchin_lim said:


> That is the nano steamer. 15 x 18 x 7.5 cm
> Here is other print.
> 
> View attachment 4952947


How adorable!


----------



## trunkdevil

One of my pre-orders got delivered 
For those who don’t like the scarecrow mascot and were planning on wearing it facing inwards - the monogram is upside down on the back just like regular Keepalls. Given how popular this size already is, I’m positive there will be more variations in future collections. Hope this helps


----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> One of my pre-orders got delivered
> For those who don’t like the scarecrow mascot and were planning on wearing it facing inwards - the monogram is upside down on the back just like regular Keepalls. Given how popular this size already is, I’m positive there will be more variations in future collections. Hope this helps
> View attachment 4954279


Congrats and thanks so much for sharing, especially the upside down print on the back. Helps a lot


----------



## Sydney226

lvisland said:


> One of my pre-orders got delivered
> For those who don’t like the scarecrow mascot and were planning on wearing it facing inwards - the monogram is upside down on the back just like regular Keepalls. Given how popular this size already is, I’m positive there will be more variations in future collections. Hope this helps
> View attachment 4954279


I just preordered my on Friday, I hope it comes in soon!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

lvisland said:


> One of my pre-orders got delivered
> For those who don’t like the scarecrow mascot and were planning on wearing it facing inwards - the monogram is upside down on the back just like regular Keepalls. Given how popular this size already is, I’m positive there will be more variations in future collections. Hope this helps
> View attachment 4954279


Congratulations! Ever since I called him a chilling beach goer, I can’t see him as a scarecrow. Hope you have many fun adventures together


----------



## chinchin_lim

lvisland said:


> One of my pre-orders got delivered
> For those who don’t like the scarecrow mascot and were planning on wearing it facing inwards - the monogram is upside down on the back just like regular Keepalls. Given how popular this size already is, I’m positive there will be more variations in future collections. Hope this helps
> View attachment 4954279


I love that scarecrow! Congrats!

For giants like me, this is a great alternative to nano speedy.


----------



## 23adeline

My CA received this and sent me this picture, but the Nano Keepall with Damier strap that I want is not available yet


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Bumbles Here’s a shot of the back for you


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Bumbles Here’s a shot of the back for you



Thanks @MyBelongs to Louis! You’re not going to believe this, but a week ago I saw some pics of it on Instagram and it fell short of what I was expecting so I decided to pass. It wasn’t what I had hoped, not too keen on the possible slouching of the sides, and the orange was a bit too much, so I thought nah, will wait for something else. In the meantime I’ve been seeing all those colourful skittles you’ve been posting, and the petite sac plats are super cute too. So might go for those instead, something more bright and cheerful to kick start 2021! Will wait to see if them in person I guess. Thanks for sharing the pics though. Hope your having a lovely week.


----------



## avillazon

Picked up my city today! Can’t wait to take it out.


----------



## CK1Czar

How many men plan to buy this bag?  It seems like mostly women want it.


----------



## cuselover

Sorry does anyone know the price of the scarecrow keepall? In usd


----------



## trunkdevil

cuselover said:


> Sorry does anyone know the price of the scarecrow keepall? In usd



I don’t remember exactly but I think it was $1990 before taxes.


----------



## trunkdevil

CK1Czar said:


> How many men plan to buy this bag?  It seems like mostly women want it.


Me lol! On Instagram it’s predominantly guys with the bag too.


----------



## trunkdevil

avillazon said:


> Picked up my city today! Can’t wait to take it out.


Beautiful! I love this version


----------



## ar-jhey

I picked up mine last Saturday! My SA said I was the first one to grab it from their store! Then I went out that evening wearing the bag, its a head turner! So lit!


----------



## Bumbles

ar-jhey said:


> I picked up mine last Saturday! My SA said I was the first one to grab it from their store! Then I went out that evening wearing the bag, its a head turner! So lit!


Congrats. Looks great


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ar-jhey said:


> I picked up mine last Saturday! My SA said I was the first one to grab it from their store! Then I went out that evening wearing the bag, its a head turner! So lit!


I love this collection, better than some of the women’s items coming out. My SA said she was going to try and order it for me.....congrats on your bag!!!


----------



## Styleanyone

Are those nano keepall limited in release?


----------



## 23adeline

ar-jhey said:


> I picked up mine last Saturday! My SA said I was the first one to grab it from their store! Then I went out that evening wearing the bag, its a head turner! So lit!


Congrats !
modeling pictures please .....


----------



## Bumbles

Styleanyone said:


> Are those nano keepall limited in release?


Yes as far as I’ve heard


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @Bumbles. I preordered one but now I am not sure if I really want it. But then, if I cancel it now, I might never be able to get one in the future. I guess I will keep my preorder for now.


----------



## trunkdevil

From the FW21 collection! I saw a couple other variations too but there’s no high quality pics yet


----------



## Styleanyone

@lvisland, what is the material of this bag? Tweed ?


----------



## TomBentley94

I like the nano keepall, however, I am not a fan of the monkey or scarecrow!


----------



## trunkdevil

OMG! Croco with monogram from the men’s FW21 collection


----------



## trunkdevil

Two Keepall XS from the Watercolor/ink collection coming March. Absolutely love them!! Sadly no multicolor


----------



## trunkdevil

Also.. this funky one is coming for Pre Fall 21


_Pic by @theimedsoussi on ig_


----------



## ekurutz89

Was able to get my hands on the distorted damier keepall xs.


----------



## trunkdevil

My little monkey finally came!


----------



## Sydney226




----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> My little monkey finally came!
> View attachment 4995575


Wow!! What an amazing trifecta of goodies!


----------



## julzzang

Hi all! Just wondering if anyone knows the timeline of LV production. I ordered the monkey keepall from our local store a few months back (with deposit) but still no update as to delivery of if it will even come. Should I be worried?


I understand they’re coming out with the watercolor and taigarama lines now, but will there be more ss21 pcs coming soon?


----------



## Styleanyone

@julzzang, I am too waiting for the keepall XS from ss21. Prepaid back in January. I think it will come but don’t know when.


----------



## Sydney226

@julzzang, I also ordered the keepall XS, prepaid for it back in the beginning of January as well.  I have heard nothing from my store on when it will arrive.


----------



## trunkdevil

The noir is going to be a favorite!


----------



## niceguyKBOS

lvisland said:


> The noir is going to be a favorite!
> View attachment 5052022
> View attachment 5052023
> View attachment 5052024



As a guy I'd really love to see this in monogram shadow!


----------



## BooYah

lvisland said:


> The noir is going to be a favorite!
> View attachment 5052022
> View attachment 5052023
> View attachment 5052024



thank you so much for posting this


----------



## trunkdevil

Live pics of Seal Noir


----------



## BooYah

lvisland said:


> Live pics of Seal Noir
> View attachment 5060559
> View attachment 5060560



omg LOVE this 
Why so many cute Keepall XS bags and not enough money to collect all of them


----------



## 23adeline

BooYah said:


> omg LOVE this
> Why so many cute Keepall XS bags and not enough money to collect all of them


Ikr! But still i couldn’t resist and ordered the khaki


----------



## 23adeline

Just paid for the khaki keepall xs


----------



## trunkdevil

..addicted  For any Keepall XS owners that dislike slouching, I recommend using a bag insert, especially for the leather ones. I got mine from Samorga - it’s perfect.


----------



## MariaB

lvisland said:


> ..addicted  For any Keepall XS owners that dislike slouching, I recommend using a bag insert, especially for the leather ones. I got mine from Samorga - it’s perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5067234
> View attachment 5067235


Beautiful - I see you are addited  
I have the XS in the dark blue watercolor leather version, and I love it!!
I ordered an insert from Samorga for it a couple of days ago in the 1,2mm primarily to protect the interior. I am super OCD with the interior of my bags
This is such a small bag, do you really think there will be a problem with slouching? Personally I don't think so, but I might be wrong...


----------



## 23adeline

Received my 3rd Keepall xs this afternoon .
Seal Keepall xs in khaki


----------



## 23adeline

Family photo


----------



## lifecity

23adeline said:


> Family photo
> View attachment 5073238
> View attachment 5073241


nice! any thoughts about city keepall in noir? how about the sling bag for this seal leather? is it very hard to get bag?


----------



## trunkdevil

23adeline said:


> Received my 3rd Keepall xs this afternoon .
> Seal Keepall xs in khaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073231
> View attachment 5073232


OMG!! Congrats and thnx for sharing. This color with the black hardware is just wow Stunning. how does the leather feel? Mine is arriving later this week now I’m extra excited


----------



## lifecity

23adeline said:


> Family photo
> View attachment 5073238
> View attachment 5073241


do you think this XS keepall looks good on men? any opinions? do you see your bf or husband would carry it?


----------



## 23adeline

lifecity said:


> nice! any thoughts about city keepall in noir? how about the sling bag for this seal leather? is it very hard to get bag?


City keepall noir is beautiful too, if you like black colour bag and bigger bag . The seal trunk sling bag is available online here, so I guess it is not hard to get .


----------



## 23adeline

lifecity said:


> do you think this XS keepall looks good on men? any opinions? do you see your bf or husband would carry it?


It depends on how they style it, it’s in men’s collection and I saw the models in LV website styled it well . 
My husband is the type that doesn’t carry bag


----------



## lifecity

23adeline said:


> City keepall noir is beautiful too, if you like black colour bag and bigger bag . The seal trunk sling bag is available online here, so I guess it is not hard to get .


Ye 
I have the first city keepall with patch one — so I am thinking should I get Xia this time - as man not sure XX looks too lady on me- due to the small size- I like seal noir as trunk — but I have several sling bags already— hard decision this time— do you think this leather getting scratches easily? Thanks


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> OMG!! Congrats and thnx for sharing. This color with the black hardware is just wow Stunning. how does the leather feel? Mine is arriving later this week now I’m extra excited


I’m sure you are excited , congrats!
Are you getting the khaki as well? The leather is smooth, and it looks matte , like rubber


----------



## lifecity

23adeline said:


> I’m sure you are excited , congrats!
> Are you getting the khaki as well? The leather is smooth, and it looks matte , like rubber


Did you order through SA!? I assume city keepall also available through SA even though not on web?


----------



## 23adeline

lifecity said:


> Ye
> I have the first city keepall with patch one — so I am thinking should I get Xia this time - as man not sure XX looks too lady on me- due to the small size- I like seal noir as trunk — but I have several sling bags already— hard decision this time— do you think this leather getting scratches easily? Thanks


I don’t think this Seal Keepall xs will looks too lady as the design itself looks cool and manly . I don’t think the leather would not get scratch easily, it looks rubbery.


----------



## 23adeline

lifecity said:


> Did you order through SA!? I assume city keepall also available through SA even though not on web?


My superhero CS placed order for me after I WhatsApp him the SKU, it was done long before the launching, and I paid for it on April 26 when he told me stock is available for me, therefore I got the first and only piece that came to my country .
Good luck in deciding!


----------



## lifecity

23adeline said:


> My superhero CS placed order for me after I WhatsApp him the SKU, it was done long before the launching, and I paid for it on April 26 when he told me stock is available for me, therefore I got the first and only piece that came to my country .
> Good luck in deciding!


Yes super CS IS IMPORTANT - I have one too—- he is waiting for my decision — I just can’t make this decision— why people don’t order sling trunk? Maybe ladies just find the trunk sling too manly I guess


----------



## trunkdevil

lifecity said:


> do you think this XS keepall looks good on men? any opinions? do you see your bf or husband would carry it?


If you like it, wear it. The style is very gender neutral in my opinion.


----------



## trunkdevil

23adeline said:


> I’m sure you are excited , congrats!
> Are you getting the khaki as well? The leather is smooth, and it looks matte , like rubber


I ordered both khaki and noir


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> I ordered both khaki and noir


Wow! That’s cool 
looking forward to see your review


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> My superhero CS placed order for me after I WhatsApp him the SKU, it was done long before the launching, and I paid for it on April 26 when he told me stock is available for me, therefore I got the first and only piece that came to my country .
> Good luck in deciding!


There was only one piece in the whole of Malaysia? Wow. Congrats on a khaki unicorn then


----------



## LVFloridagirl

23adeline said:


> Family photo
> View attachment 5073238
> View attachment 5073241


These are so pretty, can’t wait for mine to arrive! (Ink color)
Can you give me an idea of what fits inside? Would a zcp, phone, glasses & lippie fit? Also concerned about the strap drop being too long. Could a short strap be ordered?


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> There was only one piece in the whole of Malaysia? Wow. Congrats on a khaki unicorn then


Thanks !
At the moment only one piece, but I’m sure more stocks would come in . In fact, I always gotten the first piece in my country including the Watercolor keepall xs


----------



## 23adeline

LVFloridagirl said:


> These are so pretty, can’t wait for mine to arrive! (Ink color)
> Can you give me an idea of what fits inside? Would a zcp, phone, glasses & lippie fit? Also concerned about the strap drop being too long. Could a short strap be ordered?


All the items that you mentioned would fits in, I read some tpfers mentioned it fits more than Nano speedy. The strap is adjustable, I’m 5’7 (170cm) and I’m using it at the middle length , it can be adjusted about 6cm longer or shorter .
These are my items today


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> Thanks !
> At the moment only one piece, but I’m sure more stocks would come in . In fact, I always gotten the first piece in my country including the Watercolor keepall xs


I love how you manage to get first dibs on the items! That's how it should be instead of us having to stalk the site and all that, but of course the privilege is only reserved for a select few!


----------



## jsmile

lvisland said:


> ..addicted  For any Keepall XS owners that dislike slouching, I recommend using a bag insert, especially for the leather ones. I got mine from Samorga - it’s perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5067234
> View attachment 5067235


What colour samorga did you get to match the ink colour?


----------



## trunkdevil

jsmile said:


> What colour samorga did you get to match the ink colour?


Navy


----------



## jlitton

23adeline said:


> All the items that you mentioned would fits in, I read some tpfers mentioned it fits more than Nano speedy. The strap is adjustable, I’m 5’7 (170cm) and I’m using it at the middle length , it can be adjusted about 6cm longer or shorter .
> These are my items today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073752
> View attachment 5073754
> View attachment 5073753


I love the chain you added! Where did you find that? And is the best way to get one of these beauties is to try to preorder? I keep stalking the site with no luck... and worse, I do not live near a store.


----------



## 23adeline

jlitton said:


> I love the chain you added! Where did you find that? And is the best way to get one of these beauties is to try to preorder? I keep stalking the site with no luck... and worse, I do not live near a store.


The chain I bought from one of our local online shopping platform quite some time ago, it came with gold O rings, I changed them to gun metal O rings.
The best way to get items that we want is to come here often, browse the future launching items that TPFERS posted here, get the SKU or pictures,then contact CS or CA to inform them the items that we want. I‘m lucky that a super efficient CS offered to take care of my account lately, he is my superhero CS, he could get everything that I wanted so far. And because he placed orders for me before launching, I could get the items.
Maybe you should call the CS there to ask stock availability besides stalking the website. I’m sure there will be more stocks available.
Good luck!


----------



## trunkdevil

My LV Rubber arrived this morning. I’m surprised by how much the yellow/purple rubber combo has grown on me


----------



## jlitton

23adeline said:


> The chain I bought from one of our local online shopping platform quite some time ago, it came with gold O rings, I changed them to gun metal O rings.
> The best way to get items that we want is to come here often, browse the future launching items that TPFERS posted here, get the SKU or pictures,then contact CS or CA to inform them the items that we want. I‘m lucky that a super efficient CS offered to take care of my account lately, he is my superhero CS, he could get everything that I wanted so far. And because he placed orders for me before launching, I could get the items.
> Maybe you should call the CS there to ask stock availability besides stalking the website. I’m sure there will be more stocks available.
> Good luck!


Thank you for the info! Hopefully I will be twinning you soon!


----------



## lifecity

any one has seen or ordered city keepall seal noir? not on line but I know it's out there...


----------



## lifecity

do you think your xs will show the tears / bended marks on the leather itself like this bag in the store shows? the edge and centre area? seems not easy to avoid ? any thoughts?


----------



## reyrey

23adeline said:


> All the items that you mentioned would fits in, I read some tpfers mentioned it fits more than Nano speedy. The strap is adjustable, I’m 5’7 (170cm) and I’m using it at the middle length , it can be adjusted about 6cm longer or shorter .
> These are my items today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073752
> View attachment 5073754
> View attachment 5073753


This look is inspired! I pulled the trigger and ordered in khaki! Love it !


----------



## 23adeline

Yay ! Looking forward to see your review , my bag twins


----------



## 23adeline

lifecity said:


> do you think your xs will show the tears / bended marks on the leather itself like this bag in the store shows? the edge and centre area? seems not easy to avoid ? any thoughts?


my xs is normally quite fully packed, so the bending would not happen. I know it happened to my keepall 45 when I carry it with shoulder strap, it’s because keepall 45 is too big. If you pack your city keepall properly, you probably could minimise the bending.


----------



## lifecity

23adeline said:


> my xs is normally quite fully packed, so the bending would not happen. I know it happened to my keepall 45 when I carry it with shoulder strap, it’s because keepall 45 is too big. If you pack your city keepall properly, you probably could minimise the bending.


Thank you for your inputs! I think I will order XS since I don't have the color nor the size of bag.. still on the fence of sling trunk..


----------



## trunkdevil

lifecity said:


> do you think your xs will show the tears / bended marks on the leather itself like this bag in the store shows? the edge and centre area? seems not easy to avoid ? any thoughts?


Use a bag insert, it will prevent major slouching in the middle and help maintain structure


----------



## trunkdevil

Got my Seal Khaki - twinning with @23adeline now! Impressed with this leather


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> Got my Seal Khaki - twinning with @23adeline now! Impressed with this leather
> View attachment 5076483


Congrats ! my twin sister


----------



## lifecity

I will order this XS in two days.. after comparing sling trunk. city keepall...


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Keepall xs is Add To Bag.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

lvisland said:


> ..addicted  For any Keepall XS owners that dislike slouching, I recommend using a bag insert, especially for the leather ones. I got mine from Samorga - it’s perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5067234
> View attachment 5067235


Thank you for posting this! Just picked up my xs in Ink and LOVE it! It definitely sags so I’ll get the organizer. Did you purchase 1.2mm or 2 mm? Color “navy”?


----------



## trunkdevil

LVFloridagirl said:


> Thank you for posting this! Just picked up my xs in Ink and LOVE it! It definitely sags so I’ll get the organizer. Did you purchase 1.2mm or 2 mm? Color “navy”?


2mm navy


----------



## njariesgirly

Is there a felt organizer for these Keepall XS yet? I keep looking for one...


----------



## LVFloridagirl

njariesgirly said:


> Is there a felt organizer for these Keepall XS yet? I keep looking for one...


Yes, samorga


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

Should I?


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Should I?
> View attachment 5080390
> View attachment 5080391


Sorry I realised I posted this in the wrong thread.


----------



## Hotsauna

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Sorry I realised I posted this in the wrong thread.



Yes you should!


----------



## lifecity

placed my keepall xs and dopp kit 4 days ago, it's in hand.. I choose xs instead city keepall . now city keepall on line available.


----------



## 23adeline

lifecity said:


> placed my keepall xs and dopp kit 4 days ago, it's in hand.. I choose xs instead city keepall . now city keepall on line available.


Congrats bag twins


----------



## trunkdevil

My Noir Seal arrived- reminds me of Batman


----------



## problematik

Got mine yesterday (Manila, ). One of the first two that arrived here


----------



## balen.girl

My new Keepall XS with his sister..


----------



## 23adeline

balen.girl said:


> My new Keepall XS with his sister..
> View attachment 5088860


The keepall xs and chain combination looks familiar    
Now I should get the nano speedy to be completely twinning with you


----------



## balen.girl

23adeline said:


> The keepall xs and chain combination looks familiar
> Now I should get the nano speedy to be completely twinning with you


I am so glad I finally can use the chain. I don’t have any other LV with silver hw. Yeay..! We are twinning..


----------



## cnorth

I was first going after the khaki myself, but then my SA said “Gurl You Gotta Get The Black” .... I wasn’t sure what to do because here in Toronto we still aren’t able to enter the store and see or touch the merch! I went for it anyways, picked up my bag, and had one wicked surprise when I got home!! She’s G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S. #FirstInCanada


----------



## trunkdevil

So excited for this one- Felt Gris. _Pic: @Apostlelv

_


----------



## GeorgiaPurseGal

I have the “seal black” and the leather is soft and smooth despite the photos that are out.  The LV lettering is raised. Fits more than nano speedy.  The leather is beautiful.  I feel that if more people catch on to thieve xs keepalls, they will find they are a great value!  Here are pics of mine!  (Going to add a charm soon)


----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> My Noir Seal arrived- reminds me of Batman
> View attachment 5084519


This bag is gorgeous. Makes me want one now


----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> So excited for this one- Felt Gris. _Pic: @Apostlelv
> View attachment 5107874
> _


Very interesting. Would be nice to see it when it comes out


----------



## Bumbles

LVFloridagirl said:


> Thank you for posting this! Just picked up my xs in Ink and LOVE it! It definitely sags so I’ll get the organizer. Did you purchase 1.2mm or 2 mm? Color “navy”?


How are you finding the keepall xs? If you don’t mind me asking us the sagging too much or is the samorga insert helping this? I watched a lot of YouTube and it sage a decent amount and not sure if that would bother me in the long term. Also I’m tossing up between the ink and canvas wc one. Would you suggest getting the ink? Do you love it and find its easy to match with your clothing. Any feedback would be great. It’s such a gorgeous bag. Congrats!


----------



## Bumbles

GeorgiaPurseGal said:


> I have the “seal black” and the leather is soft and smooth despite the photos that are out.  The LV lettering is raised. Fits more than nano speedy.  The leather is beautiful.  I feel that if more people catch on to thieve xs keepalls, they will find they are a great value!  Here are pics of mine!  (Going to add a charm soon)


Gorgeous bag! Congrats! Makes me
Want one too but not sure on the ink or this one. I think this black seal flew under the radar for most. What charm are you adding? Would you recommend the bag?


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Bumbles said:


> How are you finding the keepall xs? If you don’t mind me asking us the sagging too much or is the samorga insert helping this? I watched a lot of YouTube and it sage a decent amount and not sure if that would bother me in the long term. Also I’m tossing up between the ink and canvas wc one. Would you suggest getting the ink? Do you love it and find its easy to match with your clothing. Any feedback would be great. It’s such a gorgeous bag. Congrats!


Yes, I absolutely LOVE this bag! I waited to really use it until the samorga organizer came and now it’s just a perfect little bag. The ink color was the right choice for me. Deep navy, classy-cute and doesn’t scream LV. (Can go dressy or casual, and no color transfer) I’ve received more compliments on this bag in a short time than all my others combined. Hoping they come out with more fun xs bags. Good luck on your decision and let me know what you pick.


----------



## Bumbles

LVFloridagirl said:


> Yes, I absolutely LOVE this bag! I waited to really use it until the samorga organizer came and now it’s just a perfect little bag. The ink color was the right choice for me. Deep navy, classy-cute and doesn’t scream LV. (Can go dressy or casual, and no color transfer) I’ve received more compliments on this bag in a short time than all my others combined. Hoping they come out with more fun xs bags. Good luck on your decision and let me know what you pick.


That’s great. What colour is your samorga organiser? Do you mind posting a pic of it?  So when you put your samorga organiser in it no more sagging? Yes I think the ink is a gorgeous colour and I’m leaning towards that one too if I get one. I think LV will be releasing more colour in this little cute bag for sure. There is the sunset one coming out soon and also the felt one. Yes will let you know what I end up getting. So many choices in gorgeous bags!


----------



## ailisi

Bought my customized organizer from a local seller on carousell ..


----------



## Bumbles

ailisi said:


> Bought my customized organizer from a local seller on carousell ..
> 
> View attachment 5115568
> View attachment 5115569


Nice what a perfect match!


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Bumbles said:


> That’s great. What colour is your samorga organiser? Do you mind posting a pic of it?  So when you put your samorga organiser in it no more sagging? Yes I think the ink is a gorgeous colour and I’m leaning towards that one too if I get one. I think LV will be releasing more colour in this little cute bag for sure. There is the sunset one coming out soon and also the felt one. Yes will let you know what I end up getting. So many choices in gorgeous bags!


I purchased regular 2mm in navy and added a small zipper. No sag whatsoever and My items are heavy. It’s a perfect fit!
Sunset bag??? That’s exciting! Any photos?


----------



## Bumbles

LVFloridagirl said:


> I purchased regular 2mm in navy and added a small zipper. No sag whatsoever and My items are heavy. It’s a perfect fit!
> Sunset bag??? That’s exciting! Any photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115655
> View attachment 5115656


That’s great. Thanks for sharing. Here is the sunset keepall xs


----------



## anthrosphere

Sooo cute!! Enjoy her!


----------



## Miguel M

Does anyone know if will be available in Europe in color black?
at the moment I got info from LV its not available here.
i want it so badly in black color….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVFloridagirl said:


> I purchased regular 2mm in navy and added a small zipper. No sag whatsoever and My items are heavy. It’s a perfect fit!
> Sunset bag??? That’s exciting! Any photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115655
> View attachment 5115656


I just got this bag today..So cute but so tiny!!!


----------



## LVFloridagirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just got this bag today..So cute but so tiny!!!


Congratulations! I hope you love it as much as I do! The Samorga organizer really helped as well. I can fit tons inside. Enjoy!


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just got this bag today..So cute but so tiny!!!


Nice which colour did you get? The ink? Congrats


----------



## lifecity

If you wanna see what's coming in 2022 spring summer for your xs


----------



## LVFloridagirl

lifecity said:


> If you wanna see what's coming in 2022 spring summer for your xs


I don’t think I love this. Sunset bag could go either way, need to see it in person.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Nice which colour did you get? The ink? Congrats


Yes the ink, thanks! I was able to get the blue watercolor city keepall, that seems pretty available. I a loving the mens bags lately...


----------



## Bumbles

How are all the keepall xs owners enjoying your bag? Would you recommend it and if so what colour? Is it comfy to use and easy to grab and go? I’m thinking of getting one maybe the watercolour ink. Any thoughts and comments would be great. Thanks all


----------



## Aman27

Bumbles said:


> How are all the keepall xs owners enjoying your bag? Would you recommend it and if so what colour? Is it comfy to use and easy to grab and go? I’m thinking of getting one maybe the watercolour ink. Any thoughts and comments would be great. Thanks all



I bought the keepall xs in watercolor blue canvas and I use it a lot. And so far, no color transfer to report  It fits all my essentials (compact wallet and /or card holder, keys, hand sanitizer, sunglasses -without the case, only the pouch-, phone, and i still got room)  and I can carry it by the handles or crossbody. Frankly I adore this bag as I find it very practical, comfy to use and cute as it still fits in the small bags category!


----------



## Bumbles

Aman27 said:


> I bought the keepall xs in watercolor blue canvas and I use it a lot. And so far, no color transfer to report  It fits all my essentials (compact wallet and /or card holder, keys, hand sanitizer, sunglasses -without the case, only the pouch-, phone, and i still got room)  and I can carry it by the handles or crossbody. Frankly I adore this bag as I find it very practical, comfy to use and cute as it still fits in the small bags category!


Thats great to know. Thanks for sharing. Did you need to buy a bag insert?


----------



## Aman27

Bumbles said:


> Thats great to know. Thanks for sharing. Did you need to buy a bag insert?


 You’re welcome!  Nope, I did not get any bag insert; but I reckon it could be useful to make the bag more organized. But so far, I didn’t feel the need to get one.


----------



## bigverne28

Thought I would share some pics of my XS organiser from Zoomoni. Some may ask why such a tiny bag needs an insert, but I chose to buy one because the leather is quite soft, and when carried full overtime it could start to sag. I also have the XS in watercolour canvas, but do not use the insert in this.

Pic 3, the bag without the organiser is almost full, but still more room to add some small contents. Pic 4, you can see a slight sag/bulge on the left, but in Pic 5, I shifted the contents around and the bulge is less uneven. Pic 6, is with the organiser and there's no bulge. I think an organiser for this bag is optional and down to personal preference. The downside of the organiser is if you want to carry a lot of stuff, then they won't all fit.


----------



## bigverne28

I bought both XS KP’s in April and couldn’t decide between the two so I bought both. The ink came first, but when I saw the blue in store, I had to have it. The ink is of course more carefree and I’ll use the blue throughout the summer. Some comparison pics.


----------



## bigverne28




----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> How are all the keepall xs owners enjoying your bag? Would you recommend it and if so what colour? Is it comfy to use and easy to grab and go? I’m thinking of getting one maybe the watercolour ink. Any thoughts and comments would be great. Thanks all


It's cute and the bag holds a lot for its size.
Just make sure you get a bag that's well crafted, especially with the piping. I've noticed that my bag's piping is slightly crooked in the front.  So I've watched youtube videos and realized that mine is not so bad as compared to some other bags out there.
Also watch out for the zipper. Mine is not the smoothest, so I usually have the bag open when I carry it.


----------



## Bumbles

bigverne28 said:


> I bought both XS KP’s in April and couldn’t decide between the two so I bought both. The ink came first, but when I saw the blue in store, I had to have it. The ink is of course more carefree and I’ll use the blue throughout the summer. Some comparison pics.
> 
> View attachment 5132650
> View attachment 5132651
> View attachment 5132655
> View attachment 5132656
> View attachment 5132657
> View attachment 5132658
> View attachment 5132659


Love your pics @bigverne28 were under lockdown where I am now so won’t be able to head to the boutique for a while so will have to admire your pics for now. I can order online but I want to try to make sure it suits me first! Thanks babe


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> It's cute and the bag holds a lot for its size.
> Just make sure you get a bag that's well crafted, especially with the piping. I've noticed that my bag's piping is slightly crooked in the front.  So I've watched youtube videos and realized that mine is not so bad as compared to some other bags out there.
> Also watch out for the zipper. Mine is not the smoothest, so I usually have the bag open when I carry it.


Thanks SM for the tips. You mean the thin piping around the bag right? Have you been using yours a lot?


----------



## Bumbles

You getting another one in yellow??  


bigverne28 said:


>


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Thanks SM for the tips. You mean the thin piping around the bag right? Have you been using yours a lot?


Exactly. I had used it a lot along with my other rotations, so not too much. 
At least 3 or 4 times.  But I had it less than a month so that's a lot compared to using my other bags.


----------



## bigverne28

Bumbles said:


> Love your pics @bigverne28 were under lockdown where I am now so won’t be able to head to the boutique for a while so will have to admire your pics for now. I can order online but I want to try to make sure it suits me first! Thanks babe


Sorry to hear Aus is going through another lockdown. Yours have been shorter than ours I believe. Our last one was 5 months! Anyway come 19th July all restrictions, masks, social distancing, everything is going. The country is returning to life pre Covid. I think we’re the first country to abandon all restrictions at once. The world be watching to see how this pans out. 

I agree it’s worth going into the store and trying both bags to see which you prefer and suits your lifestyle. Looking forward to hearing your feedback.


----------



## bigverne28

Bumbles said:


> You getting another one in yellow??


. The white handles are a no, no. Trying to keep clean will be too much high maintenance for me. The one in the pics made from recyclable materials looks interesting.


----------



## Bumbles

bigverne28 said:


> Sorry to hear Aus is going through another lockdown. Yours have been shorter than ours I believe. Our last one was 5 months! Anyway come 19th July all restrictions, masks, social distancing, everything is going. The country is returning to life pre Covid. I think we’re the first country to abandon all restrictions at once. The world be watching to see how this pans out.
> 
> I agree it’s worth going into the store and trying both bags to see which you prefer and suits your lifestyle. Looking forward to hearing your feedback.


Thank you for your kind words. I hope all goes well for you guys. Stay safe and take care!


----------



## trunkdevil

Bumbles said:


> How are all the keepall xs owners enjoying your bag? Would you recommend it and if so what colour? Is it comfy to use and easy to grab and go? I’m thinking of getting one maybe the watercolour ink. Any thoughts and comments would be great. Thanks all


Love mine, no complaints I wear them almost daily and for all occasions - rotating between different variations and strap/no strap. My other bags are neglected now lol. I would recommend getting a bag insert if you carry heavy items(battery pack etc) or prefer a more structured look.


----------



## trunkdevil

bigverne28 said:


> I bought both XS KP’s in April and couldn’t decide between the two so I bought both. The ink came first, but when I saw the blue in store, I had to have it. The ink is of course more carefree and I’ll use the blue throughout the summer. Some comparison pics.
> 
> View attachment 5132650
> View attachment 5132651
> View attachment 5132655
> View attachment 5132656
> View attachment 5132657
> View attachment 5132658
> View attachment 5132659


They’re both gorgeous


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> You getting another one in yellow??





bigverne28 said:


>



I’m getting the yellow, the stock is on hold for me to pay. Told my CS I will pay for it next week . I don’t want to pay too fast as they said they won’t deliver it soon due to our lock down


----------



## 23adeline

bigverne28 said:


> Sorry to hear Aus is going through another lockdown. Yours have been shorter than ours I believe. Our last one was 5 months! Anyway come 19th July all restrictions, masks, social distancing, everything is going. The country is returning to life pre Covid. I think we’re the first country to abandon all restrictions at once. The world be watching to see how this pans out.
> 
> I agree it’s worth going into the store and trying both bags to see which you prefer and suits your lifestyle. Looking forward to hearing your feedback.


I’m worry as my girl is flying to London in September. Hope the Delta variant would not cause another surge


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> I’m worry as my girl is flying to London in September. Hope the Delta variant would not cause another surge


Well we already have a surge in cases from the Delta variant and they reckon it could be as much 100k a day in the next few weeks, once all restrictions are removed. The upside is a lot of the country is vaccinated, which should lower severe sickness and hospitalisations. Sept is tricky, because we’ll be coming into autumn and children will be back at school and students at uni. Anyway, let’s see how things progress over the next couple of months.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bigverne28 said:


> I bought both XS KP’s in April and couldn’t decide between the two so I bought both. The ink came first, but when I saw the blue in store, I had to have it. The ink is of course more carefree and I’ll use the blue throughout the summer. Some comparison pics.
> 
> View attachment 5132650
> View attachment 5132651
> View attachment 5132655
> View attachment 5132656
> View attachment 5132657
> View attachment 5132658
> View attachment 5132659


Thanks for the insert suggestion. I bought the blue ink xs and the leather is soft so I was worrying about it losing its shape. I wasn't sure I was going to keep it so maybe an insert will make it more structured...


----------



## bigverne28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks for the insert suggestion. I bought the blue ink xs and the leather is soft so I was worrying about it losing its shape. I wasn't sure I was going to keep it so maybe an insert will make it more structured...


An insert will definitely give it structure and help keep the shape. Both Samorga and Zoomoni do inserts and a quick Google search you should find discount codes for 20-25% off. Zoomoni have cheaper shipping and are quicker than Samorga. The Samorga insert has only one slip pocket, compared to Zoomoni, but you can request another pocket free of charge. I find pockets on both sides very useful. When I bought my insert these two were the only suppliers, but it seems others such as Carousell and Etsy also have them now.






						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

bigverne28 said:


> Thought I would share some pics of my XS organiser from Zoomoni. Some may ask why such a tiny bag needs an insert, but I chose to buy one because the leather is quite soft, and when carried full overtime it could start to sag. I also have the XS in watercolour canvas, but do not use the insert in this.
> 
> Pic 3, the bag without the organiser is almost full, but still more room to add some small contents. Pic 4, you can see a slight sag/bulge on the left, but in Pic 5, I shifted the contents around and the bulge is less uneven. Pic 6, is with the organiser and there's no bulge. I think an organiser for this bag is optional and down to personal preference. The downside of the organiser is if you want to carry a lot of stuff, then they won't all fit.
> 
> View attachment 5132637
> View attachment 5132638
> View attachment 5132639
> View attachment 5132640
> View attachment 5132641
> View attachment 5132642


Thank you for the pics! I love this leather version so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bigverne28 said:


> . The white handles are a no, no. Trying to keep clean will be too much high maintenance for me. The one in the pics made from recyclable materials looks interesting.
> 
> View attachment 5132767
> View attachment 5132768


It especially looks like it's made of recycled  wool in the 2nd photo.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bigverne28 said:


> An insert will definitely give it structure and help keep the shape. Both Samorga and Zoomoni do inserts and a quick Google search you should find discount codes for 20-25% off. Zoomoni have cheaper shipping and are quicker than Samorga. The Samorga insert has only one slip pocket, compared to Zoomoni, but you can request another pocket free of charge. I find pockets on both sides very useful. When I bought my insert these two were the only suppliers, but it seems others such as Carousell and Etsy also have them now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thank you! I’d love to keep it so I will check Etsy for an organizer. I normally don’t like to use organizers but have been in my NFs....I bought them on purse bling, I have no idea if she is still around anymore...


----------



## trunkdevil

My FW21 babies arrived at the store fingers crossed I get them this weekend.


----------



## bigverne28

lvisland said:


> My FW21 babies arrived at the store fingers crossed I get them this weekend.
> View attachment 5138581


Congrats! Eagerly awaiting your pics. The felt piece looks amazing. Found some reveals on IG on both these beauties.


----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> My FW21 babies arrived at the store fingers crossed I get them this weekend.
> View attachment 5138581


Congrats! You are starting to build up a keepall xs collection now. Which ones do you have so far and what is your favourite print? You should do a family shot when they arrive!!! Can’t wait to see it


----------



## Bumbles

bigverne28 said:


> Congrats! Eagerly awaiting your pics. The felt piece looks amazing. Found some reveals on IG on both these beauties.



Are you sure your keepall xs duo aren’t getting a friend to join them???


----------



## fibbi

Love this post about keepall! I never thought I would be on trend to get a mini bag myself. I use big bulky wallet and never imagine myself owning such a small bag. But this keepall break my spell! I even bought a smaller card case and swap my wallet to smaller one in order to fit in my keepall !

here it is! (Cross post)



And it manages to hold all my stuff! Even fit my iPhone pro max.


----------



## Bumbles

fibbi said:


> Love this post about keepall! I never thought I would be on trend to get a mini bag myself. I use big bulky wallet and never imagine myself owning such a small bag. But this keepall break my spell! I even bought a smaller card case and swap my wallet to smaller one in order to fit in my keepall !
> 
> here it is! (Cross post)
> View attachment 5139942
> 
> 
> And it manages to hold all my stuff! Even fit my iPhone pro max.


I love the keepall xs! Such a cute useful mini bag!


----------



## trunkdevil

Bumbles said:


> Congrats! You are starting to build up a keepall xs collection now. Which ones do you have so far and what is your favourite print? You should do a family shot when they arrive!!! Can’t wait to see it


Thank you twin I will try and do a group shot this week. My favorite is still the monkey


----------



## trunkdevil

Felt Gris and Jaune Everyday Keepall XS from FW21.
The sustainable one is just wow in real life- pics don’t do the material justice. I put a video on my Instagram. It definitely will require babying when being used. Same with those white handles


----------



## bigverne28

lvisland said:


> Felt Gris and Jaune Everyday Keepall XS from FW21.
> The sustainable one is just wow in real life- pics don’t do the material justice. I put a video on my Instagram. It definitely will require babying when being used. Same with those white handles
> View attachment 5141184
> View attachment 5141185


Congrats! I'm definitely intrigued with the felt piece. The logo really stands out. How does it feel?


----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> Thank you twin I will try and do a group shot this week. My favorite is still the monkey


Am looking forward to seeing them for sure!!!


----------



## 23adeline

My yellow keepall xs just arrived , Felt  keepall xs is on the way, finally


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> My yellow keepall xs just arrived , Felt  keepall xs is on the way, finally
> View attachment 5147942
> View attachment 5147943


Congrats! Looking forward to seeing the the felt piece too .


----------



## 23adeline

After dressing up


----------



## 23adeline

Received the Felt today, it’s slightly bigger than the yellow keepall xs


----------



## 23adeline

Family photos


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Family photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149747
> View attachment 5149745


This is simply gorgeous and amazing!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> This is simply gorgeous and amazing!


Thanks @Bumbles 
My CS managed to create Sunset Keepall xs order for me yesterday


----------



## trunkdevil

Here is my current collection of Keepall XS- just waiting on a MTO ostrich one I ordered from SS21. My favorite is still the monkey


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> Here is my current collection of Keepall XS- just waiting on a MTO ostrich one I ordered from SS21. My favorite is still the monkey
> View attachment 5164262
> View attachment 5164263


You have a complete collection  of keepall xs congrats !


----------



## MiniBagx

lvisland said:


> Here is my current collection of Keepall XS- just waiting on a MTO ostrich one I ordered from SS21. My favorite is still the monkey
> View attachment 5164262
> View attachment 5164263


Could I ask what is monogram one with the black zip in front of the monkey one called? I didn't know they did a pure monogram keepall xs yet.


----------



## trunkdevil

MiniBagx said:


> Could I ask what is monogram one with the black zip in front of the monkey one called? I didn't know they did a pure monogram keepall xs yet.


Hi, it’s the LV Rubber one. It’s got purple/yellow pad rubber along the bottom


----------



## MiniBagx

lvisland said:


> Hi, it’s the LV Rubber one. It’s got purple/yellow pad rubber along the bottom


Ah I remember now. Your collection is so pretty.


----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> Here is my current collection of Keepall XS- just waiting on a MTO ostrich one I ordered from SS21. My favorite is still the monkey
> View attachment 5164262
> View attachment 5164263


Your collection is amazing!  You’re only missing the sunset one now. Did you order that one too? I feel like a kid in a candy store just looking at them.


----------



## trunkdevil

Bumbles said:


> Your collection is amazing!  You’re only missing the sunset one now. Did you order that one too? I feel like a kid in a candy store just looking at them.


Thank you yes I ordered the sunset, couldn’t resist lol


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> Thank you yes I ordered the sunset, couldn’t resist lol


Me too


----------



## scarlet555

w


lvisland said:


> Thank you yes I ordered the sunset, couldn’t resist lol



which is the sunset keepall xs? 
I don't know which it is.


----------



## 23adeline

scarlet555 said:


> w
> 
> 
> which is the sunset keepall xs?
> I don't know which it is.


This one Scarlet, it will be available in September , my CS had created the order for me in July . You might ask your CS to do so if you are keen on this


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> Thank you yes I ordered the sunset, couldn’t resist lol


I had paid for the Sunset keepall xs, have you?


----------



## trunkdevil

23adeline said:


> I had paid for the Sunset keepall xs, have you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174349


Yes I paid too. When is yours coming?


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> Yes I paid too. When is yours coming?


My CS said 4-7 days working days, but it also depends on Singapore Airlines ‘seat’ availability, because LV items don’t take cargo plane to come here


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> Yes I paid too. When is yours coming?


You have a complete collection of Keepall xs, it is a gallery or museum for our reference, very important, so you couldn’t missed out any pieces


----------



## Emphosix

Some other Keepall XS coming:

M80950 / Dont know when this will release. Comes also in City Keepall style


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> Some other Keepall XS coming:
> 
> M80950 / Dont know when this will release. Comes also in City Keepall style
> View attachment 5174921


If black is the only colour option , my wallet is safe


----------



## trunkdevil

Emphosix said:


> Some other Keepall XS coming:
> 
> M80950 / Dont know when this will release. Comes also in City Keepall style
> View attachment 5174921


Thanks for sharing. I like the canvas strap on this


----------



## Emphosix

23adeline said:


> If black is the only colour option , my wallet is safe


Keepall XS is also coming in reverse eclipse later this year! (M45947)


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> Keepall XS is also coming in reverse eclipse later this year! (M45947)


Thanks for the info, you’re the best !  
this one I must get


----------



## Emphosix

23adeline said:


> Thanks for the info, you’re the best !
> this one I must get


Reverse eclipse is such a gorgeous print, its a must!


----------



## beautycase

Emphosix said:


> Keepall XS is also coming in reverse eclipse later this year! (M45947)


Oh no-.- that will Look super cool too!


----------



## 23adeline

Received!!! KEEPALL XS SUNSET
 
The blue and purple is beautiful 
	

		
			
		

		
	




adding a picture of the base, nice purple & blue colours


----------



## Styleanyone

@23adeline, is it leather or canvas? I did order it but now after seeing your photos, I might want one. The colors are really nice and vivid.


----------



## 23adeline

Styleanyone said:


> @23adeline, is it leather or canvas? I did order it but now after seeing your photos, I might want one. The colors are really nice and vivid.


It’s canvas , the colours are nice


----------



## trunkdevil

23adeline said:


> Received!!! KEEPALL XS SUNSET
> 
> The blue and purple is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177360
> View attachment 5177361
> 
> adding a picture of the base, nice purple & blue colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177369


Congrats!!! So beautiful


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> Congrats!!! So beautiful


Thanks 
looking forward for your review


----------



## Lizzys

23adeline said:


> Received!!! KEEPALL XS SUNSET
> 
> The blue and purple is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177360
> View attachment 5177361
> 
> adding a picture of the base, nice purple & blue colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177369


I really love the look of this bag. Do you or anyone think this bag would look too youthful on a woman in her early 60's? I would appreciate all opinions, truthfully.


----------



## snibor

Lizzys said:


> I really love the look of this bag. Do you or anyone think this bag would look too youthful on a woman in her early 60's? I would appreciate all opinions, truthfully.


No.  No age limit on bags.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lizzys said:


> I really love the look of this bag. Do you or anyone think this bag would look too youthful on a woman in her early 60's? I would appreciate all opinions, truthfully.


Nope. I think you can rock it!!


----------



## Lizzys

snibor said:


> No.  No age limit on bags.





LVlvoe_bug said:


> Nope. I think you can rock it!!


Thank you @snibor and @LVlvoe_bug.  Now I hope I can get one to rock!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lizzys said:


> Thank you @snibor and @LVlvoe_bug.  Now I hope I can get one to rock!


I would check stores. My SA texted me today they got it in and it’s on its way to me....I’ve been checking the website and have not seen any available...


----------



## Bumbles

Lizzys said:


> I really love the look of this bag. Do you or anyone think this bag would look too youthful on a woman in her early 60's? I would appreciate all opinions, truthfully.


Definitely not! No age limits on age. Buy what you like and rock it proudly!!! Don’t forget to post you’re reveal


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would check stores. My SA texted me today they got it in and it’s on its way to me....I’ve been checking the website and have not seen any available...


Nice. Is this your first keepall xs or a start to a keepall xs collection??    It is such a gorgeous functional bag!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Nice. Is this your first keepall xs or a start to a keepall xs collection??    It is such a gorgeous functional bag!!


I have the blue water color keepall xs...They are kind of addicting and I don’t even like small bags


----------



## 23adeline

Lizzys said:


> I really love the look of this bag. Do you or anyone think this bag would look too youthful on a woman in her early 60's? I would appreciate all opinions, truthfully.


No age limit! It’s just like their speedy , so no age limit. Looking forward to see your review soon.


----------



## Emphosix

M81010



M81011


----------



## trunkdevil

Emphosix said:


> M81010
> View attachment 5188587
> 
> 
> M81011
> View attachment 5188588


OMG!!! Major major love  thnx for sharing


----------



## Emphosix

lvisland said:


> OMG!!! Major major love  thnx for sharing


The black one is just perfect! Love it!


----------



## Emphosix

Interior shots:


----------



## trunkdevil

Lizzys said:


> I really love the look of this bag. Do you or anyone think this bag would look too youthful on a woman in her early 60's? I would appreciate all opinions, truthfully.


I think it would look fabulous on you. If you love it - rock it


----------



## trunkdevil

Emphosix said:


> The black one is just perfect! Love it!


Yes!! Just when I thought my wallet was safe from the Nigo collection


----------



## Emphosix

lvisland said:


> Yes!! Just when I thought my wallet was safe from the Nigo collection


will you add both to your keepall XS collection?


----------



## Lizzys

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would check stores. My SA texted me today they got it in and it’s on its way to me....I’ve been checking the website and have not seen any available...


Thanks for the info.  I just tried calling stores and it seems like all the phone numbers go the the same LV number.  The boutique I could have called closed its doors during the pandemic. I am going to just try the LV main number. So excited that you were able to snag one!


----------



## trunkdevil

Emphosix said:


> will you add both to your keepall XS collection?


100%


----------



## trunkdevil

My Sunset Keepall XS finally delivered - like others said the pics don’t do this print justice. Glad I did not pass on it now. Also been using my yellow XS a lot lately


----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> 100%


I thought so! It needs to be added to your gorgeous keepall xs museum!!  Can’t wait to see your amazing keepall xs collection come the end of the year!


----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> My Sunset Keepall XS finally delivered - like others said the pics don’t do this print justice. Glad I did not pass on it now. Also been using my yellow XS a lot lately
> View attachment 5188766
> View attachment 5188767


That yellow one is definitely a ray of sunshine! Love it


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lizzys said:


> Thanks for the info.  I just tried calling stores and it seems like all the phone numbers go the the same LV number.  The boutique I could have called closed its doors during the pandemic. I am going to just try the LV main number. So excited that you were able to snag one!


There are some stores that have it. If you go to another countries LV website and enter United States in the search for availability you can see which stores have it.. or you can try the concierge service, I tried it for the LV cup and received an response quickly....


----------



## Lizzys

LVlvoe_bug said:


> There are some stores that have it. If you go to another countries LV website and enter United States in the search for availability you can see which stores have it.. or you can try the concierge service, I tried it for the LV cup and received an response quickly....


Thanks so much for this info.  Now I just have to figure out how to get connected to the individual boutique since everything gets connected to the main LV number and they won't connect me.  What is the concierge service? Is it different than calling the main phone number?  I appreciate all your help!  I am more excited about this bag than I was when I got my new Odeon MM black/mono and I thought that bag was the very top of my excitement scale.


----------



## Jahpson

so cute and widdle.


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> M81010
> View attachment 5188587
> 
> 
> M81011
> View attachment 5188588


OMG! I want this!  I think I should get the black , but the blue has GHW ! Decision decision 
@Emphosix Thanks so much for the info , you are the best !


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Emphosix said:


> The black one is just perfect! Love it!


Thank you for sharing! Do you know when these will be released?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emphosix said:


> Interior shots:
> View attachment 5188596
> View attachment 5188599


I like this bag but wish they would have left the heart off it..I don’t like the heart on there...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lizzys said:


> Thanks so much for this info.  Now I just have to figure out how to get connected to the individual boutique since everything gets connected to the main LV number and they won't connect me.  What is the concierge service? Is it different than calling the main phone number?  I appreciate all your help!  I am more excited about this bag than I was when I got my new Odeon MM black/mono and I thought that bag was the very top of my excitement scale.


Im not exactly sure what the concierge is but I have seen members here mentioned they have ordered items through them.I don’t know if they are part of online customer service. The email address is concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com...


----------



## Lizzys

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Im not exactly sure what the concierge is but I have seen members here mentioned they have ordered items through them.I don’t know if they are part of online customer service. The email address is concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com...


Thank you! I will be sure to post if I am lucky enough to get one.


----------



## maxynot

In case anyone has been searching the sunset keepall xs has been in stock online since yesterday. Keepall XS (Mono/Sunset)


----------



## trunkdevil

Exotic Keepall XS in denim croco / matte black croco


----------



## 23adeline

1st keepall xs that I wanted but reached me as my 7th keepall xs . Better late than never! I’m so happy to have it


----------



## maxynot

23adeline said:


> 1st keepall xs that I wanted but reached me as my 7th keepall xs . Better late than never! I’m so happy to have it
> View attachment 5202666


Congrats! That was the original one I wanted before someone let me know the black seal was coming out! The size is just so perfect!


----------



## trunkdevil

23adeline said:


> 1st keepall xs that I wanted but reached me as my 7th keepall xs . Better late than never! I’m so happy to have it
> View attachment 5202666


Congrats! Great addition to ur collection


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> Congrats! Great addition to ur collection


Thanks 
My collection is not as complete as yours, but I’m very happy that I have at least one from every release  


maxynot said:


> Congrats! That was the original one I wanted before someone let me know the black seal was coming out! The size is just so perfect!


Thanks 
I have the keepall xs Seal in khaki colour


----------



## LVFloridagirl

lvisland said:


> 100%


So you know when these will be released?


----------



## 23adeline

LVFloridagirl said:


> So you know when these will be released?


The Nigo?
My CS said it will be launched at end of October


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello Aussies, All keepAll XS models are available on Australian website now- i just scored Watercolor XS ❤❤


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello Aussies, All keepAll XS models are available on Australian website now- i just scored Watercolor XS ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5206624
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206626


Nice, which one did you get? Ink or blue watercolour? I’m gathering it’s the canvas wc? Has it arrived yet? So glad you got in before the PI (rumoured) this week. Please post up some pics when you get it. What made you buy it? Weren’t you waiting for the speedy empreinte 20 or speedy mono 20? What changed? I’ve been eyeing the keepall xs too for ages but undecided on the colour. Maybe your purchase will nudge me along lol can’t wait to see it


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bumbles said:


> Nice, which one did you get? Ink or blue watercolour? I’m gathering it’s the canvas wc? Has it arrived yet? So glad you got in before the PI (rumoured) this week. Please post up some pics when you get it. What made you buy it? Weren’t you waiting for the speedy empreinte 20 or speedy mono 20? What changed? I’ve been eyeing the keepall xs too for ages but undecided on the colour. Maybe your purchase will nudge me along lol can’t wait to see it


Hello @Bumbles hope you are well !! I bought the blue watercolor canvas ..
yes @Bumbles i have been eyeing a keepall xs for a while too .. was contemplating between this and ink color ..

as i really like blue bags in general !
i went with watercolor because of silver hardware and i can wear with casual outfits!

I was after the speedy 20 but honestly keepAll XS is the cutest bag and limited edition colors are stunning .. it is great size too little bigger than nano speedy with removable strap (lovveee it ! )

Am yet to receive the bag will post pictures once i get .. hopefully you can decide on getting one for yourself too ❤❤


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello @Bumbles hope you are well !! I bought the blue watercolor canvas ..
> yes @Bumbles i have been eyeing a keepall xs for a while too .. was contemplating between this and ink color ..
> 
> as i really like blue bags in general !
> i went with watercolor because of silver hardware and i can wear with casual outfits!
> 
> I was after the speedy 20 but honestly keepAll XS is the cutest bag and limited edition colors are stunning .. it is great size too little bigger than nano speedy with removable strap (lovveee it ! )
> 
> Am yet to receive the bag will post pictures once i get .. hopefully you can decide on getting one for yourself too ❤❤


I’m good thanks, hope you’re doing well too!  All we aussies can do is online LV with this lockdown lol That sounds amazing that you managed to get one! So happy for you hun! And very exciting! I agree the keepall xs is just the cutest and love that the strap is removable and adjustable.!! Do you have a nano speedy too? I have the nano turenne so want something different in pattern. I am torn between the canvas watercolour and ink. Don’t know which one to get and time is ticking down hahaha can’t wait for lockdown to lift on this one. Have to make a decision soon and fast if I want to get one. I’m worried the canvas one might run and have colour transfer but then again it’s such a bright colour for our summer coming up. The ink is pretty too but might be darker so better for winter. And then I always have the multicolour pv and Po so not sure which colour I should get. Any ideas or suggestions?? Congrats on getting your one. Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bumbles said:


> I’m good thanks, hope you’re doing well too!  All we aussies can do is online LV with this lockdown lol That sounds amazing that you managed to get one! So happy for you hun! And very exciting! I agree the keepall xs is just the cutest and love that the strap is removable and adjustable.!! Do you have a nano speedy too? I have the nano turenne so want something different in pattern. I am torn between the canvas watercolour and ink. Don’t know which one to get and time is ticking down hahaha can’t wait for lockdown to lift on this one. Have to make a decision soon and fast if I want to get one. I’m worried the canvas one might run and have colour transfer but then again it’s such a bright colour for our summer coming up. The ink is pretty too but might be darker so better for winter. And then I always have the multicolour pv and Po so not sure which colour I should get. Any ideas or suggestions?? Congrats on getting your one. Looking forward to your pics!


hello again @Bumbles ❤️  Am very well Thanks !  Absolutely we can only hope that the lockdown will be lifted soon ..  yes i am excited woohoo ❤️ My friend has the same watercolor keepall XS and she uses with her with jeans and so far no color transfer .. and the size is  inbetween nano speedy and papilon which makes it cute ❤️


i had a nano speedy but sold it as i was annoyed with  the strap and vachetta .. and was looking for a perfect replacement .. 

ohh i understand it is better to buy before price increase .. which one do you like ? Canvas or leather ? i prefer LV canvas so my choice was simple .. you cant go wrong with either ? may be order online before increase and return if you dont like ? 

Thanks @Bumbles and i shall post pics sooN ❤️❤️


----------



## Emphosix

M45936


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emphosix said:


> M45936
> View attachment 5207763


Do you know when this is being released?


----------



## Emphosix

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Do you know when this is being released?


October 15th is official release. But some stores seem to have it already!


----------



## trunkdevil

M45947 Pre-ordered mine last week. Permanent piece


_Pic from ig_


----------



## trunkdevil

better pic of the eclipse 


_credits: foxylv_


----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> M45947 Pre-ordered mine last week. Permanent piece
> View attachment 5207805
> 
> _Pic from ig_


Very nice indeed!


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> M45947 Pre-ordered mine last week. Permanent piece
> View attachment 5207805
> 
> _Pic from ig_


Nice! 
My CS asked whether I want it, I think I would get the black Nigo first, since they are both black monogram


----------



## trunkdevil

23adeline said:


> Nice!
> My CS asked whether I want it, I think I would get the black Nigo first, since they are both black monogram


100% Nigo is more special and plus will be hard to get. The Eclipse is permanent, if you can’t stop thinking about it you can always get that one later


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> 100% Nigo is more special and plus will be hard to get. The Eclipse is permanent, if you can’t stop thinking about it you can always get that one later


Yes Hahaha!
Looking forward to see your reveal


----------



## trunkdevil

Keepall XS Eclipse and Aerogram super happy the Eclipse came with a reverse monogram strap and not fabric like the City Keepall version!


----------



## MariaB

lvisland said:


> Keepall XS Eclipse and Aerogram super happy the Eclipse came with a reverse monogram strap and not fabric like the City Keepall version!
> View attachment 5222795
> View attachment 5222796



Congrats!!! Eye candy  !!!!

I've been kind of obsessed with Keepall XS lately...just like a couple of other people on this forum haha  
Just picked up my 3rd XS yesterday, the Eclipse. Super super happy with it! Cannot wait to use it tomorrow!!
I just wish LV would have made it with a black leather strap, however I've tried it on crossbody with the strap from my Keepall 45 Eclipse, and it works perfectly, so I have that option 

I'm soooo tempted getting the Aerogram too, especially after seeing your pictures...! So so beautiful They did not have it in store yesterday, only the City Keepall version, but they can of course order it for me.   

I am getting the black leather Speedy 20 next week, so I'm just wondering if they will be too "similar"...or I could get both ?...(in the world of LV there is no such thing as "too much" ha ha ha  ). I don't like the partial chain strap on the Speedy 20, but my SA is going to order a black empreinte Metis strap for me


----------



## Bumbles

The reverse strap is beautiful. And the keepall xs monogram eclispe is so nice. Love the different colour patterns from the ends to the front. Congrats and enjoy! Another great addition to your museum.


lvisland said:


> Keepall XS Eclipse and Aerogram super happy the Eclipse came with a reverse monogram strap and not fabric like the City Keepall version!
> View attachment 5222795
> View attachment 5222796


----------



## Bumbles

MariaB said:


> Congrats!!! Eye candy  !!!!
> 
> I've been kind of obsessed with Keepall XS lately...just like a couple of other people on this forum haha
> Just picked up my 3rd XS yesterday, the Eclipse. Super super happy with it! Cannot wait to use it tomorrow!!
> I just wish LV would have made it with a black leather strap, however I've tried it on crossbody with the strap from my Keepall 45 Eclipse, and it works perfectly, so I have that option
> 
> I'm soooo tempted getting the Aerogram too, especially after seeing your pictures...! So so beautiful They did not have it in store yesterday, only the City Keepall version, but they can of course order it for me.
> 
> I am getting the black leather Speedy 20 next week, so I'm just wondering if they will be too "similar"...or I could get both ?...(in the world of LV there is no such thing as "too much" ha ha ha  ). I don't like the partial chain strap on the Speedy 20, but my SA is going to order a black empreinte Metis strap for me


Which other two keepall xs do you have? I have to agree that there is starting to be an increase in its popularity and people are buying more than one for sure. It’s such a great size, and a stylist bag so why not. I think the speedy 20 is different in its own right and for sure you can buy both. Enjoy and be happy!


----------



## MariaB

Bumbles said:


> Which other two keepall xs do you have? I have to agree that there is starting to be an increase in its popularity and people are buying more than one for sure. It’s such a great size, and a stylist bag so why not. I think the speedy 20 is different in its own right and for sure you can buy both. Enjoy and be happy!



In addition to the Eclipse XS, I have the watercolor Ink (I think that is the correct name?! (the all leather one)) and the Seal in the khaki color leather  Very, very happy with all 3  

Yes, I suppose I could buy both hihi - I'll have to think about it......I'm definitely getting the Speedy 20


----------



## Bumbles

MariaB said:


> In addition to the Eclipse XS, I have the watercolor Ink (I think that is the correct name?! (the all leather one)) and the Seal in the khaki color leather  Very, very happy with all 3
> 
> Yes, I suppose I could buy both hihi - I'll have to think about it......I'm definitely getting the Speedy 20


There very limited designs, very nice indeed. Yes, get the speedy! It’s a cute and good Size.


----------



## trunkdevil

MariaB said:


> Congrats!!! Eye candy  !!!!
> 
> I've been kind of obsessed with Keepall XS lately...just like a couple of other people on this forum haha
> Just picked up my 3rd XS yesterday, the Eclipse. Super super happy with it! Cannot wait to use it tomorrow!!
> I just wish LV would have made it with a black leather strap, however I've tried it on crossbody with the strap from my Keepall 45 Eclipse, and it works perfectly, so I have that option
> 
> I'm soooo tempted getting the Aerogram too, especially after seeing your pictures...! So so beautiful They did not have it in store yesterday, only the City Keepall version, but they can of course order it for me.
> 
> I am getting the black leather Speedy 20 next week, so I'm just wondering if they will be too "similar"...or I could get both ?...(in the world of LV there is no such thing as "too much" ha ha ha  ). I don't like the partial chain strap on the Speedy 20, but my SA is going to order a black empreinte Metis strap for me


Thank you and congrats! Speedy 20 black is absolutely gorgeous!! Maybe wait until you get your Speedy.. if you’re still thinking about the Aerogram you can always pick it up later.
I almost passed on the black Aerogram since I have a couple XS similar and I had just ordered a full black croco XS - _lol addiction is real. _But this version is super casual and under the radar.


----------



## Starlights3

lvisland said:


> Keepall XS Eclipse and Aerogram super happy the Eclipse came with a reverse monogram strap and not fabric like the City Keepall version!
> View attachment 5222795
> View attachment 5222796


They look amazing!

Any mod shots? I really like the size of the city but agree with you about the overall design of the keepal XS. I’m still undecided so if you have any mod shots it would be so helpful!


----------



## MariaB

lvisland said:


> Thank you and congrats! Speedy 20 black is absolutely gorgeous!! Maybe wait until you get your Speedy.. if you’re still thinking about the Aerogram you can always pick it up later.
> I almost passed on the black Aerogram since I have a couple XS similar and I had just ordered a full black croco XS - _lol addiction is real. _But this version is super casual and under the radar.



WOW - an all black croco XS!!!!!
That is going to be nothing more than AMAZING!!!
I literally might be fainting when and if you do an unboxing here!!!!!!  
Your addiction truly IS real hihi, but I think it is the absolutely perfect bag/style for an exotic. So so classy and understated!!! Is it shiny or matt croc? 

Yes, agreeing with you, I will get the Speedy 20 first, and then see if I still want the Aearogram


----------



## balen.girl

Can’t resist… 


	

		
			
		

		
	
With older brother


----------



## DrTr

balen.girl said:


> Can’t resist…
> View attachment 5224750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With older brother
> View attachment 5224751


Love these!  I have the black mono eclipse reverse coming today - can’t wait. I used the sunset xs on a recent trip and it was the perfect travel bag - hands free, canvas so carefree, held a lot for such a small bag and secure with zip and a long crossbody strap that actually works for us taller people!  Congrats on your little cuties.

PS interesting in the US they didn’t put this new xs online yet even though the city keepall is online. It‘s in many boutiques though.


----------



## harrypaws

I totally adore this Mono eclipse Xs Keepall. I have a couple of questions for owners about the size.
Does an iPad mini or a kindle fit in it?


----------



## DrTr

harrypaws said:


> I totally adore this Mono eclipse Xs Keepall. I have a couple of questions for owners about the size.
> Does an iPad mini or a kindle fit in it?


It’s a cutie, and my iPhone 13 pro max fits easily. I usually had that, a mini pochette accessoire, a card holder or small wallet, keys, a cles, and a few other small things. I’m sure an iPad mini wouldn’t fit and dk how big your kindle is as I don’t have one, but I’m doubtful. It holds a lot but it’s still a small bag. HTH


----------



## balen.girl

DrTr said:


> Love these!  I have the black mono eclipse reverse coming today - can’t wait. I used the sunset xs on a recent trip and it was the perfect travel bag - hands free, canvas so carefree, held a lot for such a small bag and secure with zip and a long crossbody strap that actually works for us taller people!  Congrats on your little cuties.
> 
> PS interesting in the US they didn’t put this new xs online yet even though the city keepall is online. It‘s in many boutiques though.


I was torn between adding another keepall xs or speedy 20 monogram. But honestly I don’t like speedy 20 monogram strap. It’s too short and non adjustable. No regrets, I choose keepall xs. Love the size, bigger than my speedy nano and I love the strap length. I am sure you will love yours too.


----------



## balen.girl

harrypaws said:


> I totally adore this Mono eclipse Xs Keepall. I have a couple of questions for owners about the size.
> Does an iPad mini or a kindle fit in it?


I usually carry iphone, mini pochette, hand sanitizer, wet wipes, keys, eco bag and card wallet. I am sure ipad mini won’t fit.


----------



## trunkdevil

Starlights3 said:


> They look amazing!
> 
> Any mod shots? I really like the size of the city but agree with you about the overall design of the keepal XS. I’m still undecided so if you have any mod shots it would be so helpful!


Hi no mod shots sorry, but check on YouTube! I seen a few ladies post videos with mod shots there


----------



## trunkdevil

balen.girl said:


> Can’t resist…
> View attachment 5224750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With older brother
> View attachment 5224751


Two beauties that charm on your watercolor looks lovely too!!


----------



## trunkdevil

harrypaws said:


> I totally adore this Mono eclipse Xs Keepall. I have a couple of questions for owners about the size.
> Does an iPad mini or a kindle fit in it?


I just checked and iPad mini 6th gen does not fit. Unsure about Kindle.


----------



## harrypaws

lvisland said:


> I just checked and iPad mini 6th gen does not fit. Unsure about Kindle.


Brill thank you. Am guessing a kindle will as it fits in a PA - just and with minimal other stuff!


----------



## Lizzys

harrypaws said:


> I totally adore this Mono eclipse Xs Keepall. I have a couple of questions for owners about the size.
> Does an iPad mini or a kindle fit in it?


I have my keepall xs pretty stuffed and just tried my kindle and was still able to zip it.  I am amazed at how much this little thing holds.  I have the sunset and am in lvoe!


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> Can’t resist…
> View attachment 5224750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With older brother
> View attachment 5224751





DrTr said:


> Love these!  I have the black mono eclipse reverse coming today - can’t wait. I used the sunset xs on a recent trip and it was the perfect travel bag - hands free, canvas so carefree, held a lot for such a small bag and secure with zip and a long crossbody strap that actually works for us taller people!  Congrats on your little cuties.
> 
> PS interesting in the US they didn’t put this new xs online yet even though the city keepall is online. It‘s in many boutiques though.


Yes I was surprised too! I saw it in the store today and was very tempted. Thankfully I hadn't read yours and balen.girl's enabler comments or I might not have been able to resist!   I'm wondering what colors/prints this will come out in next year. Seems like a great little bag! I agree I'd pick this over the new speedy 20 in mono.


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> Yes I was surprised too! I saw it in the store today and was very tempted. Thankfully I hadn't read yours and balen.girl's enabler comments or I might not have been able to resist!   I'm wondering what colors/prints this will come out in next year. Seems like a great little bag! I agree I'd pick this over the new speedy 20 in mono.


This keepall xs is exciting. I thought one is enough, but because of the perfect size and strap, I don’t mind to get another one in the future.


----------



## balen.girl

lvisland said:


> Two beauties that charm on your watercolor looks lovely too!!


I adore your collection.. 
The charm on watercolor is an old charm which i never use because of the silver hardware. I can’t find nice bag with silver hardware until I saw this watercolor keepall. That is one of the reason why I buy watercolor. Love it.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Love these!  I have the black mono eclipse reverse coming today - can’t wait. I used the sunset xs on a recent trip and it was the perfect travel bag - hands free, canvas so carefree, held a lot for such a small bag and secure with zip and a long crossbody strap that actually works for us taller people!  Congrats on your little cuties.
> 
> PS interesting in the US they didn’t put this new xs online yet even though the city keepall is online. It‘s in many boutiques though.


Congrats! So many Keepall can owners now and multiple ones too! It will be exciting to see your unboxing and gorgeous bag when it arrives!!


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Congrats! So many Keepall can owners now and multiple ones too! It will be exciting to see your unboxing and gorgeous bag when it arrives!!


Thank you Bumbles!  Here she is - a Christmas present that has been whisked away and hidden for two months  I’ve had a very good few bag years, time to slow down but had to have this little cutie. Small canvas bags that hold a lot fit my lifestyle now - Covid still not over, masks still required and all supplies I need fit really well. Congrats to others that have these great little bags! They are amazing and was lucky enough to get a MIF beauty.


----------



## trunkdevil

DrTr said:


> Thank you Bumbles!  Here she is - a Christmas present that has been whisked away and hidden for two months  I’ve had a very good few bag years, time to slow down but had to have this little cutie. Small canvas bags that hold a lot fit my lifestyle now - Covid still not over, masks still required and all supplies I need fit really well. Congrats to others that have these great little bags! They are amazing and was lucky enough to get a MIF beauty.
> 
> View attachment 5225764
> View attachment 5225765


Love it congrats


----------



## DrTr

lvisland said:


> Love it congrats


Thanks so much- love yours too. Who knew these little bags would be so fabulous!!


----------



## luvbags29

lvisland said:


> Keepall XS Eclipse and Aerogram super happy the Eclipse came with a reverse monogram strap and not fabric like the City Keepall version!
> View attachment 5222795
> View attachment 5222796


Do you mind sharing where your eclipse keep all was made?  Thanks!  Super cute!


----------



## trunkdevil

luvbags29 said:


> Do you mind sharing where your eclipse keep all was made?  Thanks!  Super cute!


Mine was made in France


----------



## trunkdevil

SS22 leather


----------



## maxynot

lvisland said:


> SS22 leather
> View attachment 5228193
> View attachment 5228194


It is even cuter than I could’ve dreamed. Wonder if they’ll produce the pink/purple version too


----------



## Emphosix

maxynot said:


> It is even cuter than I could’ve dreamed. Wonder if they’ll produce the pink/purple version too


The keepall XS should only release in the greenish color. 
SKU is M59691


----------



## luvbags29

lvisland said:


> Mine was made in France


I'm receiving mine tomorrow.. hoping mine is also MIF


----------



## beautycase

Emphosix said:


> The keepall XS should only release in the greenish color.
> SKU is M59691


My standard question   
any price yet for it?


----------



## trunkdevil

maxynot said:


> It is even cuter than I could’ve dreamed. Wonder if they’ll produce the pink/purple version too


Didn’t see pink orderable in XS


----------



## trunkdevil

beautycase said:


> My standard question
> any price yet for it?


Probably around 2.3k USD. I’ll check with my SA


----------



## beautycase

lvisland said:


> Probably around 2.3k USD. I’ll check with my SA


Thank you


----------



## Emphosix

beautycase said:


> My standard question
> any price yet for it?


The price used to be 1800€! But that was back in June. It may have changed. I expect it to be 1900ish €


----------



## beautycase

Emphosix said:


> The price used to be 1800€! But that was back in June. It may have changed. I expect it to be 1900ish €


Actually 1.800€ wouldn’t be that bad for such a full leather cutie!


----------



## Lizzys

@LVlvoe_bug, @snibor, @23adeline, @Bumbles Thank you all for helping me decide to get this beauty and tips how to score one. I have had it for about a month and really love how beautiful it is!  It seemed so small when I opened the box but it sure holds more than I thought it would. 

I recently made a rule for myself that I would not purchase items in multiple colors so I could have a more varied wardrobe.  After seeing the reveals here of the Eclipse Keepall XS, I might have to change that rule because it is so darn cute!!!

Hope everyone is enjoying all the Keepall XS bags!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lizzys said:


> @LVlvoe_bug, @snibor, @23adeline, @Bumbles Thank you all for helping me decide to get this beauty and tips how to score one. I have had it for about a month and really love how beautiful it is!  It seemed so small when I opened the box but it sure holds more than I thought it would.
> 
> I recently made a rule for myself that I would not purchase items in multiple colors so I could have a more varied wardrobe.  After seeing the reveals here of the Eclipse Keepall XS, I might have to change that rule because it is so darn cute!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying all the Keepall XS bags!
> View attachment 5231596


You’re welcome!!! I am so glad that you love it And the colors are stunning !!! I am loving the eclipse xs and city keepall, I love the play on the upside down LV tag and sides…..Definitely different enough to have both. I think the eclipse would work great with any wardrobe…..


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Posted a poll but wanted this threads opinion. I LOVE my xs ink. Today I saw sunset IRL and it’s so much better in person! Debating between that and Nigo noir with the heart. Or wait for another new release… should I pass on these for grab the sunset while it’s available?


----------



## snibor

LVFloridagirl said:


> Posted a poll but wanted this threads opinion. I LOVE my xs ink. Today I saw sunset IRL and it’s so much better in person! Debating between that and Nigo noir with the heart. Or wait for another new release… should I pass on these for grab the sunset while it’s available?
> View attachment 5231802
> View attachment 5231803


Do you love it?  Why are you seconding guessing?  I prefer the sunset over Nigo.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

snibor said:


> Do you love it?  Why are you seconding guessing?  I prefer the sunset over Nigo.


I never considered sunset based on the photos I saw. Dropped by to order Nigo and was able to actually see sunset. Just got confusing from there. I did order Nigo as planned. Hopefully I’ll be able to see it in person in a couple days and make a decision.


----------



## snibor

LVFloridagirl said:


> I never considered sunset based on the photos I saw. Dropped by to order Nigo and was able to actually see sunset. Just got confusing from there. I did order Nigo as planned. Hopefully I’ll be able to see it in person in a couple days and make a decision.


Got it. The dangers of going to the store. Lol.  Too many beautiful items!  Good luck deciding.


----------



## trunkdevil

LVFloridagirl said:


> Posted a poll but wanted this threads opinion. I LOVE my xs ink. Today I saw sunset IRL and it’s so much better in person! Debating between that and Nigo noir with the heart. Or wait for another new release… should I pass on these for grab the sunset while it’s available?
> View attachment 5231802
> View attachment 5231803


I know what you mean about seeing the Sunset monogram in person! Honestly, I’d have a difficult time deciding between these two also. If you have a lot of black/classic bags I would pick the Sunset. If you have a lot of fun/pop color bags I would pick the black Nigo.
Hope you share when you decide


----------



## trunkdevil

LVFloridagirl said:


> Posted a poll but wanted this threads opinion. I LOVE my xs ink. Today I saw sunset IRL and it’s so much better in person! Debating between that and Nigo noir with the heart. Or wait for another new release… should I pass on these for grab the sunset while it’s available?
> View attachment 5231802
> View attachment 5231803


OK- just saw your mod shot with the Sunset Keepall XS  and it compliments your aesthetic so nicely. Looks adorable on you and ps i love your speedy20 too. I vote Sunset


----------



## LVFloridagirl

lvisland said:


> I know what you mean about seeing the Sunset monogram in person! Honestly, I’d have a difficult time deciding between these two also. If you have a lot of black/classic bags I would pick the Sunset. If you have a lot of fun/pop color bags I would pick the black Nigo.
> Hope you share when you decide


So here’s the hard part… what if I only have brown mono & de? With the exception of one xs ink?
Literally do not own a black bag, or any other color. Hahaha!


----------



## DrTr

LVFloridagirl said:


> Posted a poll but wanted this threads opinion. I LOVE my xs ink. Today I saw sunset IRL and it’s so much better in person! Debating between that and Nigo noir with the heart. Or wait for another new release… should I pass on these for grab the sunset while it’s available?
> View attachment 5231802
> View attachment 5231803


I have the sunset XS and LOVE it - it gets my vote! It is so colorful, goes with everything, as I like and wear color a lot, looks great with black clothes too, and it was a great travel bag. I carried it on a recent trip to the Caribbean and used it most days. Didn’t have to worry about rain or humidity with the canvas. I loved this print so much I bought the Pochette Voyage as well.  I’m less a fan of the Nigo generally, but black and white is always great. I also bought the mono eclipse reverse XS - the black and grey are wonderful. It’s waiting for Christmas however, hidden away. Here‘s a little tropical motivation


----------



## DrTr

LVFloridagirl said:


> So here’s the hard part… what if I only have brown mono & de? With the exception of one xs ink?
> Literally do not own a black bag, or any other color. Hahaha!


Why not add both


----------



## LVFloridagirl

DrTr said:


> Why not add both


Lol! Because… I also just purchased speedy 20. Hahaha! 
And I’m not a collector, but I do enjoy my LV’s.  Thanks for the enabling, T! I love your xs and yes, the carefree aspect of unpredictable Florida weather is leaning me in that direction.


----------



## DrTr

LVFloridagirl said:


> Lol! Because… I also just purchased speedy 20. Hahaha!
> And I’m not a collector, but I do enjoy my LV’s.  Thanks for the enabling, T! I love your xs and yes, the carefree aspect of unpredictable Florida weather is leaning me in that direction.


Good luck with your choice - can’t go wrong with any of these cuties!


----------



## Bumbles

You’re welcome. So glad was able to assist in you getting this little beauty!  It’s a stunner, and such a vibrant array of colours. Will match with everything, and fits a lot too. Enjoy! Maybe this is the start of more keepall xs to come!


Lizzys said:


> @LVlvoe_bug, @snibor, @23adeline, @Bumbles Thank you all for helping me decide to get this beauty and tips how to score one. I have had it for about a month and really love how beautiful it is!  It seemed so small when I opened the box but it sure holds more than I thought it would.
> 
> I recently made a rule for myself that I would not purchase items in multiple colors so I could have a more varied wardrobe.  After seeing the reveals here of the Eclipse Keepall XS, I might have to change that rule because it is so darn cute!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying all the Keepall XS bags!
> View attachment 5231596


----------



## Bumbles

LVFloridagirl said:


> Posted a poll but wanted this threads opinion. I LOVE my xs ink. Today I saw sunset IRL and it’s so much better in person! Debating between that and Nigo noir with the heart. Or wait for another new release… should I pass on these for grab the sunset while it’s available?
> View attachment 5231802
> View attachment 5231803


This is a hard one, as they are both gorgeous in their own right. But if I had to get one, I would get the nigo as it’s more special and limited. Won’t be around for long, so not everyone will have. It would be more unique. Good luck with your decision, and let us know what you end up getting. I’m hoping they will do just a mono with black trim, like the scarecrow but without it. That would be a killer and super popular


----------



## 23adeline

Lizzys said:


> @LVlvoe_bug, @snibor, @23adeline, @Bumbles Thank you all for helping me decide to get this beauty and tips how to score one. I have had it for about a month and really love how beautiful it is!  It seemed so small when I opened the box but it sure holds more than I thought it would.
> 
> I recently made a rule for myself that I would not purchase items in multiple colors so I could have a more varied wardrobe.  After seeing the reveals here of the Eclipse Keepall XS, I might have to change that rule because it is so darn cute!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying all the Keepall XS bags!
> View attachment 5231596


You’re welcome and glad to know that you are enjoying your sunset keepall xs. When I started buying LV, I told myself I would only buy one bag from each line but I already gave up that ’rules’ long ago


----------



## luvbags29

lvisland said:


> Mine was made in France


Received mine


lvisland said:


> Mine was made in France


I just received mine and I love it
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
.  
It is bigger than my nano speedy which I love and the detachable strap is a major plus.  I think it will go with so many things and I love that it is an all weather bag.  Look at that tag... added bonus


----------



## Bumbles

luvbags29 said:


> Received mine
> 
> I just received mine and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233244
> View attachment 5233245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It is bigger than my nano speedy which I love and the detachable strap is a major plus.  I think it will go with so many things and I love that it is an all weather bag.  Look at that tag... added bonus


Congrats! It’s gorgeous and love that it’s MIF


----------



## trunkdevil

luvbags29 said:


> Received mine
> 
> I just received mine and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233244
> View attachment 5233245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It is bigger than my nano speedy which I love and the detachable strap is a major plus.  I think it will go with so many things and I love that it is an all weather bag.  Look at that tag... added bonus


Perfect!! Congrats and enjoy this little beauty


----------



## Montaigne

I shouldn't have walked into LV today. Now I want this ! it's so me and I love everything about it, except the price. I have it on hold for 48 hours.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Montaigne said:


> I shouldn't have walked into LV today. Now I want this ! it's so me and I love everything about it, except the price. I have it on hold for 48 hours.


Super cute and looks great on you!


----------



## DrTr

Montaigne said:


> I shouldn't have walked into LV today. Now I want this ! it's so me and I love everything about it, except the price. I have it on hold for 48 hours.


I would buy it in a heartbeat!  It seems this style is permanent now, but never know what material etc. is coming, but if you love this one why not go for it! I have mine boxed and waiting for Christmas, and am using the sunset xs while waiting. It looks great on you. (and yes they are ridiculously priced but I’m loving canvas mono eclipse - i have multiple pieces in it and this xs strap goes with them all).


----------



## trunkdevil

Montaigne said:


> I shouldn't have walked into LV today. Now I want this ! it's so me and I love everything about it, except the price. I have it on hold for 48 hours.


Get it!!  looks adorable on you.
For a mini bag it surprisingly fits a lot and works for all occasions! Eclipse goes with everything too.


----------



## balen.girl

Montaigne said:


> I shouldn't have walked into LV today. Now I want this ! it's so me and I love everything about it, except the price. I have it on hold for 48 hours.


Don’t wait for 48 hours. Go get it. 
Eclipse looks good with any clothes. I love mine and I am sure you will love it too.


----------



## luvbags29

Bumbles said:


> Congrats! It’s gorgeous and love that it’s MIF


It was a nice surprise ❤️


----------



## Montaigne

balen.girl said:


> Don’t wait for 48 hours. Go get it.
> Eclipse looks good with any clothes. I love mine and I am sure you will love it too.
> View attachment 5233848


could you PLEASE post some mod shots? TIA


----------



## Montaigne

Got it! slept on it, and decided I still want it. 

the store had 3 bags including the display bag. Since LV has so many quality issues I was very careful in choosing the perfect one. As you can see from the first photo, the gap at the end of the zip for one of the bag is rather big. I think the store will be returning that one back as a defect. One of the strap looked 98% ok at the glazing with some glue stuck on it which isn't too much of an issue except my Metis had the same issue and after the glue drops off a little part of the glazing comes off too (if you know what I mean).  Am glad there were a few bags for me to choose from ATM.


----------



## balen.girl

Montaigne said:


> could you PLEASE post some mod shots? TIA


Someone already posted her mod shots..


----------



## balen.girl

Montaigne said:


> View attachment 5234675
> View attachment 5234676
> 
> 
> 
> Got it! slept on it, and decided I still want it.
> 
> the store had 3 bags including the display bag. Since LV has so many quality issues I was very careful in choosing the perfect one. As you can see from the first photo, the gap at the end of the zip for one of the bag is rather big. I think the store will be returning that one back as a defect. One of the strap looked 98% ok at the glazing with some glue stuck on it which isn't too much of an issue except my Metis had the same issue and after the glue drops off a little part of the glazing comes off too (if you know what I mean).  Am glad there were a few bags for me to choose from ATM.


Mine have gap too and all 3 stocks  at store are the same. SA told me this is normal and not consider as defect. And so far my bag is perfectly fine. I saw lately they did spacing like this in few other pieces too, not only keepall. I saw at cles too, which they put some gap. I have no idea what is the reason behind, but I believe LV has their own reasons and if something happened to my bag, they will take responsibility. Congratulations on your new bag.


----------



## balen.girl

Here is mine..


----------



## Montaigne

balen.girl said:


> Here is mine..
> View attachment 5234753


definitely there is a gap but that particular one was double yours


----------



## balen.girl

Montaigne said:


> definitely there is a gap but that particular one was double yours


If double, then yes.. defect.


----------



## trunkdevil

Montaigne said:


> View attachment 5234675
> View attachment 5234676
> 
> 
> 
> Got it! slept on it, and decided I still want it.
> 
> the store had 3 bags including the display bag. Since LV has so many quality issues I was very careful in choosing the perfect one. As you can see from the first photo, the gap at the end of the zip for one of the bag is rather big. I think the store will be returning that one back as a defect. One of the strap looked 98% ok at the glazing with some glue stuck on it which isn't too much of an issue except my Metis had the same issue and after the glue drops off a little part of the glazing comes off too (if you know what I mean).  Am glad there were a few bags for me to choose from ATM.


Love love love it  looks awesome on you.  Great that you were able to choose the perfect one, LV quality issues are frustrating


----------



## trunkdevil

Rainy day calls for Eclipse!
Also, my alligator Keepall XS just got delivered *and *my made to order ostrich from SS21 arrived at the store- raining keepalls here will try take some pics tonight or tomorrow and share


----------



## trunkdevil

My matte black alligator Keepall XS.. my holy grail inside is lined with leather


----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> My matte black alligator Keepall XS.. my holy grail inside is lined with leather
> View attachment 5235466


Wow! That looks amazing! Congrats! Definitely one of a kind unicorn there. Can’t wait to see all your keepall xs lined up in the museum!


----------



## trunkdevil

Bumbles said:


> Wow! That looks amazing! Congrats! Definitely one of a kind unicorn there. Can’t wait to see all your keepall xs lined up in the museum!


Thank you


----------



## MariaB

lvisland said:


> My matte black alligator Keepall XS.. my holy grail inside is lined with leather
> View attachment 5235466



OMG OMG  Is this even for real... WOW!!!
CONGRATS to you on an absolutely STUNNING bag!!!!!
I was waiting for your unboxing, and was kind of hoping it would be matte croc - and it is!! Yes, this is truly a holy grail bag!!!

I would LOVE to see more pics of it, when and if you have the time

Again - just WOW!!!!!


----------



## balen.girl

lvisland said:


> My matte black alligator Keepall XS.. my holy grail inside is lined with leather
> View attachment 5235466


Wow wow wow.. Congratulations..


----------



## trunkdevil

MariaB said:


> OMG OMG  Is this even for real... WOW!!!
> CONGRATS to you on an absolutely STUNNING bag!!!!!
> I was waiting for your unboxing, and was kind of hoping it would be matte croc - and it is!! Yes, this is truly a holy grail bag!!!
> 
> I would LOVE to see more pics of it, when and if you have the time
> 
> Again - just WOW!!!!!


Thank you  the matte croc with the matte hardware looks so sleek I’m in love. I’ll post more pics here for sure, as soon as the rain goes away I’m wearing this baby out


----------



## trunkdevil

balen.girl said:


> Wow wow wow.. Congratulations..


Thanks dear


----------



## Emphosix

lvisland said:


> My matte black alligator Keepall XS.. my holy grail inside is lined with leather
> View attachment 5235466


YOU ARE CRAZY!    Absolutely crazy piece right there! Delivery time was quite fast for that exotic item right? Arent they usually taking longer to be delivered?


----------



## Emphosix

@lvisland have you ordered this keepall xs as well? My Level of being jealous would be tremendous


----------



## trunkdevil

Emphosix said:


> @lvisland have you ordered this keepall xs as well? My Level of being jealous would be tremendous
> 
> View attachment 5236175
> View attachment 5236179


I wish..too many XS not enough money


----------



## trunkdevil

Emphosix said:


> YOU ARE CRAZY!    Absolutely crazy piece right there! Delivery time was quite fast for that exotic item right? Arent they usually taking longer to be delivered?


Yes only around 2 weeks between import/customs- it came from Paris. But my ostrich XS took around a year, that was made to order however


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> My matte black alligator Keepall XS.. my holy grail inside is lined with leather
> View attachment 5235466


Congrats ! It could be the only piece shown here


----------



## trunkdevil

Ostrich Keepall from SS21! I had to special order in size XS as this was only offered in the large size(_think also MTO_). Beyond happy with how it turned out I think this might replace Monkey as my favorite Keepall XS


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> Ostrich Keepall from SS21! I had to special order in size XS as this was only offered in the large size(_think also MTO_). Beyond happy with how it turned out I think this might replace Monkey as my favorite Keepall XS
> 
> View attachment 5236276
> View attachment 5236274
> View attachment 5236275
> View attachment 5236277


Super super gorgeous!!!


----------



## 23adeline

I received Nigo this morning , it’s Noir but looks blueish in photos , will take better photos when I’m not busy


----------



## 23adeline




----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> Ostrich Keepall from SS21! I had to special order in size XS as this was only offered in the large size(_think also MTO_). Beyond happy with how it turned out I think this might replace Monkey as my favorite Keepall XS
> 
> View attachment 5236276
> View attachment 5236274
> View attachment 5236275
> View attachment 5236277


Agree, it’s my favourite too. The blue and neon yellow is Devine! It is definitely one of a kind for sure!


----------



## Bumbles

For a minute I thought you changed your mind and got denim! Congrats. Another great addition to your growing keepall family! 


23adeline said:


> I received Nigo this morning , it’s Noir but looks blueish in photos , will take better photos when I’m not busy
> View attachment 5236914
> View attachment 5236915


----------



## trunkdevil

Bumbles said:


> Agree, it’s my favourite too. The blue and neon yellow is Devine! It is definitely one of a kind for sure!


Thank you I love the neon pop


----------



## trunkdevil

23adeline said:


> Super super gorgeous!!!


Thnx


----------



## trunkdevil

23adeline said:


> View attachment 5236961


Yay congrats   Love it


----------



## EpiFanatic

The XS keepall is so cute. Awesome that it’s part of the permanent collection now, but will change all the time. I have the black empreinte and monogram speedy 20 so my first keepall will need to be quite different.  Can’t wait to see future iterations.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lvisland said:


> Ostrich Keepall from SS21! I had to special order in size XS as this was only offered in the large size(_think also MTO_). Beyond happy with how it turned out I think this might replace Monkey as my favorite Keepall XS
> 
> View attachment 5236276
> View attachment 5236274
> View attachment 5236275
> View attachment 5236277


That black alligator is unbelievable.


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> For a minute I thought you changed your mind and got denim! Congrats. Another great addition to your growing keepall family!


I took the first 2 pics in a rush because I was busy ,don’t get why it looked blueish


----------



## trunkdevil

23adeline said:


> I took the first 2 pics in a rush because I was busy ,don’t get why it looked blueish


maybe it’s a sign you need the blue for your awesome collection too


----------



## LVFloridagirl

23adeline said:


> View attachment 5236961


Thanks for posting! Do you love it? I’m still back & forth between this one and sunset. Still leaning into sunset though. Both are adorable.


----------



## trunkdevil

LVFloridagirl said:


> Thanks for posting! Do you love it? I’m still back & forth between this one and sunset. Still leaning into sunset though. Both are adorable.


Means you need both


----------



## gagabag

lvisland said:


> Ostrich Keepall from SS21! I had to special order in size XS as this was only offered in the large size(_think also MTO_). Beyond happy with how it turned out I think this might replace Monkey as my favorite Keepall XS
> 
> View attachment 5236276
> View attachment 5236274
> View attachment 5236275
> View attachment 5236277


OMG! Those are just breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> maybe it’s a sign you need the blue for your awesome collection too


That’s what my CS said too


----------



## 23adeline

LVFloridagirl said:


> Thanks for posting! Do you love it? I’m still back & forth between this one and sunset. Still leaning into sunset though. Both are adorable.


I haven’t used it yet but I know I love it. Sunset is beautiful too and colourful, good if you need a pop of colour. I’m very bad in choosing ‘only one‘, that’s why I got many


----------



## 23adeline

Updated family photos


----------



## trunkdevil

gagabag said:


> OMG! Those are just breathtakingly beautiful!


Thank you dear


----------



## trunkdevil

23adeline said:


> Updated family photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237815
> View attachment 5237816


Your new XS is the perfect addition! Love your family  do you have a favorite?


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> Your new XS is the perfect addition! Love your family  do you have a favorite?


Oh thank you 
I actually love the Distorted Damier the most now, not sure ’hardest to get’ is one of the reason subconsciously  
My keepall xs family is nothing compared to yours


----------



## baglici0us

Picked up my first Keepall XS this weekend! She’s a cutie!


----------



## Bumbles

baglici0us said:


> Picked up my first Keepall XS this weekend! She’s a cutie!
> 
> View attachment 5238154


This is a very gorgeous pattern. Very simple but pretty. Congrats!


----------



## trunkdevil

baglici0us said:


> Picked up my first Keepall XS this weekend! She’s a cutie!
> 
> View attachment 5238154


Congrats on this super unique and pretty bag


----------



## beautycase

23adeline said:


> Updated family photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237815
> View attachment 5237816


Omg they are all so unique and breathtaking!!


----------



## 23adeline

beautycase said:


> Omg they are all so unique and breathtaking!!


Thanks dear


----------



## Aliluvlv

I love seeing everyone's beautiful XS bags! I can't wait to see what materials and colors will be released next.  I'm beginning to think I "need" one of these in my collection someday.


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> I love seeing everyone's beautiful XS bags! I can't wait to see what materials and colors will be released next.  I'm beginning to think I "need" one of these in my collection someday.


Yes you sure do.


----------



## trunkdevil

Aliluvlv said:


> I love seeing everyone's beautiful XS bags! I can't wait to see what materials and colors will be released next.  I'm beginning to think I "need" one of these in my collection someday.


You definitely need one.. _or two_


----------



## richharris75

I had to


----------



## maxynot

So so happy I have added this to my collection. Love the blue and gold colors


----------



## trunkdevil

maxynot said:


> So so happy I have added this to my collection. Love the blue and gold colors
> View attachment 5241136


Stunning! Congrats


----------



## beautycase

richharris75 said:


> I had to
> View attachment 5240436
> View attachment 5240437


Its refreshing to see a man with it! Looking fab!


----------



## beautycase

maxynot said:


> So so happy I have added this to my collection. Love the blue and gold colors
> View attachment 5241136


Congrats! Such a cutie


----------



## trunkdevil

LV x Nigo Monogram drip black denim


----------



## bigverne28

lvisland said:


> LV x Nigo Monogram drip black denim
> View attachment 5244633


Congrats! I was wondering if this was being added to the XS museum. Are you getting the blue as well?


----------



## trunkdevil

bigverne28 said:


> Congrats! I was wondering if this was being added to the XS museum. Are you getting the blue as well?


Thank you! Haha yes, blue is on it’s way to me


----------



## baglici0us

Love my felt keepall xs so much I’m seriously considering the keepall bandouliere 50 version of it!


----------



## MariaB

baglici0us said:


> Love my felt keepall xs so much I’m seriously considering the keepall bandouliere 50 version of it!
> 
> View attachment 5248086


That is a very beautiful bag   Love the grey hardware and leather combined with the felt! Enjoy it

A Keepall 50 in this material will no doubt be stunning, but personally I would be too afraid to use...getting dirty, wet etc  Would end up as a display piece in my wardrobe hihi Perhaps I baby my bags too much hihi


----------



## MariaB

lvisland said:


> LV x Nigo Monogram drip black denim
> View attachment 5244633


Congrats - very nice


----------



## MariaB

23adeline said:


> Updated family photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237815
> View attachment 5237816



WOW - this is just eye candy galore  
You truly have a beautiful collection of XS's!!!!


----------



## 23adeline

MariaB said:


> WOW - this is just eye candy galore
> You truly have a beautiful collection of XS's!!!!


Oh thank you 
You shall see the whole collection of  @lvisland , he is the King of Keepall xs


----------



## Bumbles

baglici0us said:


> Love my felt keepall xs so much I’m seriously considering the keepall bandouliere 50 version of it!
> 
> View attachment 5248086


This is a gorgeous bag! Very special and unique indeed


----------



## baglici0us

MariaB said:


> That is a very beautiful bag   Love the grey hardware and leather combined with the felt! Enjoy it
> 
> A Keepall 50 in this material will no doubt be stunning, but personally I would be too afraid to use...getting dirty, wet etc  Would end up as a display piece in my wardrobe hihi Perhaps I baby my bags too much hihi


I totally agree, I baby my bags too and have many display pieces that I’m afraid to use such as my Prada Fairy bags, haha. I do want to get a Keepall 50 someday though but not in the classic monogram.


----------



## trunkdevil

baglici0us said:


> Love my felt keepall xs so much I’m seriously considering the keepall bandouliere 50 version of it!
> 
> View attachment 5248086


This one is so underrated. Such a beauty love it


----------



## ohsocute8888

lvisland said:


> My matte black alligator Keepall XS.. my holy grail inside is lined with leather
> View attachment 5235466


Absolutely stunning.  May I ask, hat is the price on this beauty? I asked my sa to check on the price for the denim croc one.  I am sure I will be in a shock when she responds.


----------



## trunkdevil

ohsocute8888 said:


> Absolutely stunning.  May I ask, hat is the price on this beauty? I asked my sa to check on the price for the denim croc one.  I am sure I will be in a shock when she responds.


The black was 19k USD + tax. The blue denim croc is 21.5k. I hope this helps


----------



## ohsocute8888

lvisland said:


> The black was 19k USD + tax. The blue denim croc is 21.5k. I hope this helps


Thanks!  Super helpful. The ostritch one is also amazing!


----------



## gguccy

baglici0us said:


> Love my felt keepall xs so much I’m seriously considering the keepall bandouliere 50 version of it!
> 
> View attachment 5248086


This in a 50 would be a DREAM. It reminds me of Chanel tweed. You have to!


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Went back and forth between Nigo and Island xs. This is the one I couldn’t pass up. Love!
(Sorry for group photo; it’s from Nov. purchase post)


----------



## surfergrl89

LVFloridagirl said:


> Went back and forth between Nigo and Island xs. This is the one I couldn’t pass up. Love!
> (Sorry for group photo; it’s from Nov. purchase post)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5256054


SOOOOOO cute, especially the nigo. Do you mind posting a modshot of using it as a shoulder bag? I’ve been thinking of attaching a short chain (like from the boulogne or loop) to this so I can wear it under the arm, but the LV store is not accessible in my country.


----------



## trunkdevil

LVFloridagirl said:


> Went back and forth between Nigo and Island xs. This is the one I couldn’t pass up. Love!
> (Sorry for group photo; it’s from Nov. purchase post)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5256054


Congrats!!


----------



## newaroundhere

Did anyone else catch this Keepall XS that foxylv posted on IG?? I think I'm going to need it  she has it listed as 2000 euro, launch 1/21 prelaunch 1/14, item number m59691.


----------



## maxynot

newaroundhere said:


> Did anyone else catch this Keepall XS that foxylv posted on IG?? I think I'm going to need it  she has it listed as 2000 euro, launch 1/21 prelaunch 1/14, item number m59691.


Looks a bit different than the pictures posted before. It’s so pretty ah I might need it too


----------



## MariaB

newaroundhere said:


> Did anyone else catch this Keepall XS that foxylv posted on IG?? I think I'm going to need it  she has it listed as 2000 euro, launch 1/21 prelaunch 1/14, item number m59691.


Yes, I've seen it and I love it  Looks really beautiful and special, plus the price is good for a leather bag!
If it had been in another color palette (like gradient brown or grey or taupe or black) I would have definitely gotten this bag! However, I will not be able to style this bag with my wardrobe I wish I was more brave....
I cannot wait to see unboxings of it here from the girls and guys that no doubt will rock this bag


----------



## trunkdevil

newaroundhere said:


> Did anyone else catch this Keepall XS that foxylv posted on IG?? I think I'm going to need it  she has it listed as 2000 euro, launch 1/21 prelaunch 1/14, item number m59691.


Yes! Spotted it during Virgil’s final show.. love it


----------



## cnorth

newaroundhere said:


> Did anyone else catch this Keepall XS that foxylv posted on IG?? I think I'm going to need it  she has it listed as 2000 euro, launch 1/21 prelaunch 1/14, item number m59691.


Will definitely be adding this one to the collection. Mint piece.


----------



## 23adeline

newaroundhere said:


> Did anyone else catch this Keepall XS that foxylv posted on IG?? I think I'm going to need it  she has it listed as 2000 euro, launch 1/21 prelaunch 1/14, item number m59691.


Thanks for the item number, my CS managed to place order for me this morning with the SKU , but no pic in my order yet


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> Thanks for the item number, my CS managed to place order for me this morning with the SKU , but no pic in my order yet


Wow I wonder if I should go the CS route rather than wait for my SA, but your CS clearly always goes the extra mile for you! Hope I will have a chance to order this too.


----------



## bagsamplified

lvisland said:


> My Sunset Keepall XS finally delivered - like others said the pics don’t do this print justice. Glad I did not pass on it now. Also been using my yellow XS a lot lately
> View attachment 5188766
> View attachment 5188767


This is possibly one of my favourite Keepall XS pics EVER. Go you and your love of colourful bags!!!! 

Btw, does the Yellow stain or get dirty at all so far?


----------



## Bryant

Hey all!  I was able to get the Nigo Keepall XS online and it finally arrived!  However, there is an air bubble underneath the strap (not the grooves of the denim underneath, one that runs perpendicular to that), and I'm wondering if this is a normal thing?

I really want to keep the bag and since it's sold out, if I return it, I don't think I can get this particular style anymore.  That also makes replacements pretty hard.

What do you all think?  Am I being too scrutinizing? 

Please let me know, thank you!  I'm new to luxury and would appreciate any advice. :]


----------



## Bryant

So my new CA was amazing!

He called the repairs specialist, Lisa, over who was completely honest. She agreed it was a defect and that the air bubble underneath was definitely not coming from the denim underneath. She said that it probably won’t be able to repaired because they’d stitch it over the same holes and by now, the air bubble would have stretched the leather out on the “chape” (I learned from her that’s what you call the strap part). So you’d still see some kind of warping in that area. 

She also said because it’s such a special piece that the repairs probably won’t even have the pieces in stock. Normally if they have the parts in stock, it’d be a 14-16 week turn around. But in this case, if they had to replace the chape, it would have to get sent to France which could take at least 3 months. 

Luckily my CA is awesome and found 3 stores that still have the Nigo black keepall XS in stock. So, he’s holding my bag at the store and if the other stores say they can ship theirs, he’ll process a return for this defective bag and purchase of the other bag. If not, he’ll hold the bag and ask if I want to send it off for repair or he can ship it back to my house overnight so I don’t have to keep coming back to the store. And he’ll get credit for doing so, which is great because it was an online purchase!

I had a great experience here! Was worried I wouldn’t because I’ve heard the Rode Drive location can be a bit snooty sometimes, but I always believe if you are reasonable and kind, people will treat you the same way. This was great customer service!


----------



## zjones

This is only my second LV bag, and I very nearly returned it, but I added this to my collection recently. Now to pick an SLG to go with it...I'm thinking something plain, maybe black with silver hardware?


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> Wow I wonder if I should go the CS route rather than wait for my SA, but your CS clearly always goes the extra mile for you! Hope I will have a chance to order this too.


Yes you should , online CS get stocks faster than physical stores, and they can place preorder without collecting our money until stocks are available . The pic of this keepall xs ‘appeared’  in my order page lately


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> Yes you should , online CS get stocks faster than physical stores, and they can place preorder without collecting our money until stocks are available . The pic of this keepall xs ‘appeared’  in my order page lately
> View attachment 5270884


I went via my SA and yes had to collect full payment. Hopefully it will get fulfilled!


----------



## bagsamplified

So excited- I bought my first ever Keepall XS, which is also my first ever Louis Vuitton bag!! Ahhhhh so happy !!!!!!!

This was the very first bag that caught my eye when I walked in store last week. I took time to think about it, tried it on with a few different outfits on a few different days. Had actually been leaning more towards the Sac Plat XS in Blue. But I was wearing all white yesterday, and the yellow really popped against it! Ahh it's made me so happy! We've had such a fun first weekend together!

This chat thread was extremely helpful with this decision!


----------



## Blueberry.man

I just want the monogram Eclipse Reverse to restock or for me to be able to locate one


----------



## Bryant

My CA is amazing!

Turns out he didn’t even have to get it shipped from another store, 1 just randomly showed up on a day he was working and he grabbed it for me. He said it was like Hunger Games status lol.

Had a party tonight and I finally got to wear it out! ^^. Please excuse the dirty mirror.


----------



## bagsamplified

Bryant said:


> My CA is amazing!
> 
> Turns out he didn’t even have to get it shipped from another store, 1 just randomly showed up on a day he was working and he grabbed it for me. He said it was like Hunger Games status lol.
> 
> Had a party tonight and I finally got to wear it out! ^^. Please excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 5276122
> View attachment 5276123


Wow, congrats!! It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## bagsamplified

Bryant said:


> My CA is amazing!
> 
> Turns out he didn’t even have to get it shipped from another store, 1 just randomly showed up on a day he was working and he grabbed it for me. He said it was like Hunger Games status lol.
> 
> Had a party tonight and I finally got to wear it out! ^^. Please excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 5276122
> View attachment 5276123


and what a bonus that you didn't have to wait longer for the replacement! glad it could be sorted quickly


----------



## mrslkc23

My first keepall xs    so in love with it so will likely be not the last!


----------



## DrTr

mrslkc23 said:


> My first keepall xs    so in love with it so will likely be not the last!
> 
> View attachment 5284070


Twins - Love yours!  This was my second (Christmas gift) as I got the XS in sunset canvas 1st and absolutely adore this size and style!!!  So of course as I love mono eclipse and eclipse reverse print, this was a no brainer. And because LV brands it as “men’s” the shoulder straps are always long enough for us tall folks. Enjoy - it’s such a fun bag! Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## mrslkc23

DrTr said:


> Twins - Love yours!  This was my second (Christmas gift) as I got the XS in sunset canvas 1st and absolutely adore this size and style!!!  So of course as I love mono eclipse and eclipse reverse print, this was a no brainer. And because LV brands it as “men’s” the shoulder straps are always long enough for us tall folks. Enjoy - it’s such a fun bag! Happy New Year to all!!


Twins indeed!!! Cos my SA just ordered in the sunset xs for me  it will apparently take 3 - 10 weeks to come in though! Hopefully it gets fulfilled!


----------



## Bumbles

mrslkc23 said:


> Twins indeed!!! Cos my SA just ordered in the sunset xs for me  it will apparently take 3 - 10 weeks to come in though! Hopefully it gets fulfilled!


Congrats on a double keepall xs purchase! Great choice indeed


----------



## bagsamplified

mrslkc23 said:


> My first keepall xs    so in love with it so will likely be not the last!
> 
> View attachment 5284070


It is STUNNING!! What a great buy! Congratulations and wishing you many happy memories with your new Keepall XS! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## DrTr

mrslkc23 said:


> Twins indeed!!! Cos my SA just ordered in the sunset xs for me  it will apparently take 3 - 10 weeks to come in though! Hopefully it gets fulfilled!


Yay! Hope it does too. That sunset mono goes with absolutely everything! Plus it’s very fun and tropical and summery, even in winter. Fingers crossed. I carried that little bag on a 9 day trip and it was perfect for running around. Post pics when she arrives. Happy New Year!


----------



## beautycase

Bryant said:


> My CA is amazing!
> 
> Turns out he didn’t even have to get it shipped from another store, 1 just randomly showed up on a day he was working and he grabbed it for me. He said it was like Hunger Games status lol.
> 
> Had a party tonight and I finally got to wear it out! ^^. Please excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 5276122
> View attachment 5276123


Looks super cool on you! Really a fresh breath of air seeing a male with it! I hate it when ppl are saying men can’t wear it but obv they CAN!


----------



## DrTr

Bryant said:


> My CA is amazing!
> 
> Turns out he didn’t even have to get it shipped from another store, 1 just randomly showed up on a day he was working and he grabbed it for me. He said it was like Hunger Games status lol.
> 
> Had a party tonight and I finally got to wear it out! ^^. Please excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 5276122
> View attachment 5276123


It looks great on you!  So glad you found some of the pieces you wanted. I agree with others - anyone can wear any bag they please and rock it!  Happy New Year


----------



## trunkdevil

New Aerogram Keepall XS in orange and blue


----------



## bagsamplified

This blue is really nice. I'm looking at it and feeling really calm. (Happy New Year everyone!)

Any Aerogram owners out there, Keepall XS or not, have any feedback on what the leather's like after having worn it for awhile? I hope it doesn't scratch easily. 




lvisland said:


> New Aerogram Keepall XS in orange and blue
> View attachment 5285322
> View attachment 5285323


----------



## DrTr

zjones said:


> This is only my second LV bag, and I very nearly returned it, but I added this to my collection recently. Now to pick an SLG to go with it...I'm thinking something plain, maybe black with silver hardware?
> 
> View attachment 5270779


I use a fuschia CCH, a denim CCH, any color almost will go with this cutie!  It looks good with a mono eclipse CCH too.


----------



## Blueberry.man

Finally got my hands on one!


----------



## DrTr

Blueberry.man said:


> View attachment 5285953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on one!


Congratulations!  It’s a great bag.


----------



## maxynot

Is anyone in USA going to try to get the green keepall xs? I’m still bummed out we didn’t get to preorder and now I’m considering it if I get the chance


----------



## 23adeline

lifecity said:


> If you wanna see what's coming in 2022 spring summer for your xs


I didn’t see this in the products list, it didn’t make it to the production.
I meant this keepall xs


----------



## viewwing

23adeline said:


> I didn’t see this in the products list, it didn’t make it to the production.
> I meant this keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292200


I’m glad it didn’t.   It’s quite ugly.


----------



## beautycase

viewwing said:


> I’m glad it didn’t.   It’s quite ugly.


Ah i think it’s okay, nothing is uglier then the Jeff koons collection! Lol


----------



## mrslkc23

Tried it in store but didn't go home with it. It is very gorgeous no doubt, but I'm just not sure if I can pull off wearing a green bag.  Still thinking about it!


----------



## viewwing

mrslkc23 said:


> Tried it in store but didn't go home with it. It is very gorgeous no doubt, but I'm just not sure if I can pull off wearing a green bag.  Still thinking about it!
> 
> View attachment 5296438


Wow there’s a travelater  in the LV store?! Uhh btw I don’t think the green bag is nice at all. A bit too green n textured imo


----------



## bagsamplified

mrslkc23 said:


> Tried it in store but didn't go home with it. It is very gorgeous no doubt, but I'm just not sure if I can pull off wearing a green bag.  Still thinking about it!
> 
> View attachment 5296438



Thank you so much for sharing this modshot!! You look awesome with it, I get what you mean though, it depends how you feel. I was thinking the same for myself with ability to wear that much green and this is very helpful. 

It is beautiful! Were there heaps of people trying all the new release? So lucky you guys get it first!


----------



## bagsamplified

mrslkc23 said:


> Tried it in store but didn't go home with it. It is very gorgeous no doubt, but I'm just not sure if I can pull off wearing a green bag.  Still thinking about it!
> 
> View attachment 5296438



And is it more "glowy" in person, if that makes sense? Been having trouble picturing it vs photos


----------



## bigverne28

mrslkc23 said:


> Tried it in store but didn't go home with it. It is very gorgeous no doubt, but I'm just not sure if I can pull off wearing a green bag.  Still thinking about it!
> 
> View attachment 5296438


Looks gorgeous! . I think a bigger piece in such a bright colour maybe overwhelming.


----------



## Cathindy

mrslkc23 said:


> Tried it in store but didn't go home with it. It is very gorgeous no doubt, but I'm just not sure if I can pull off wearing a green bag.  Still thinking about it!
> 
> View attachment 5296438



Another great modshot you made!  I love how this bag sits on your hip and the bag in general also looks stunning But I can also totally relate to your feelings towards the color. I’m also doubting if I could pull this green off with my wardrobe.


----------



## Bumbles

bigverne28 said:


> Looks gorgeous! . I think a bigger piece in such a bright colour maybe overwhelming.


Agree. I think collections like that which are very bright and bold in colours are best on slgs!


----------



## beautycase

mrslkc23 said:


> Tried it in store but didn't go home with it. It is very gorgeous no doubt, but I'm just not sure if I can pull off wearing a green bag.  Still thinking about it!
> 
> View attachment 5296438


She is so pretty


----------



## cnorth

mrslkc23 said:


> Tried it in store but didn't go home with it. It is very gorgeous no doubt, but I'm just not sure if I can pull off wearing a green bag.  Still thinking about it!
> 
> View attachment 5296438


LOVE THIS!!! Thank you so much for the photo. Pre orders open in Canada just today and this is a must have!


----------



## Loriad

mrslkc23 said:


> Tried it in store but didn't go home with it. It is very gorgeous no doubt, but I'm just not sure if I can pull off wearing a green bag.  Still thinking about it!
> 
> View attachment 5296438


This looks great on you!


----------



## mrslkc23

bagsamplified said:


> And is it more "glowy" in person, if that makes sense? Been having trouble picturing it vs photos


Yes it's sort of glowy but not the neon-y kind! Also in person it kinda looks like an exotic leather, but at a fraction of the cost


----------



## bagsamplified

mrslkc23 said:


> Yes it's sort of glowy but not the neon-y kind! Also in person it kinda looks like an exotic leather, but at a fraction of the cost



Hahahaaha LOVE this!!! ❤ how are you feeling about it now, reckon the colour is growing on you? You could probably try it with other outfits, that's what I did before buying my yellow Keepall XS! 

Guess it's hard to tell without trying in person sometimes, it launches in store in Australia end of next week I heard!


----------



## BleuSaphir

lvisland said:


> New Aerogram Keepall XS in orange and blue
> View attachment 5285322
> View attachment 5285323


I love the orange one!


----------



## MariaB

mrslkc23 said:


> Tried it in store but didn't go home with it. It is very gorgeous no doubt, but I'm just not sure if I can pull off wearing a green bag.  Still thinking about it!
> 
> View attachment 5296438


WOW - it is just SICK (in a good way!!!!)  
You look great with the bag!!!
I want it so bad, but at the same time I know it will only be sitting on a shelf - there is no way I'm edgy enough to pull off this bombshell unicorn bag


----------



## lemondln

mrslkc23 said:


> Tried it in store but didn't go home with it. It is very gorgeous no doubt, but I'm just not sure if I can pull off wearing a green bag.  Still thinking about it!
> 
> View attachment 5296438




The bag looks so cute and nature on you. Reminds me of lizard




BTW, I saw 2 people wearing same shirts, are they twins or couples?


----------



## mrslkc23

bagsamplified said:


> Hahahaaha LOVE this!!! ❤ how are you feeling about it now, reckon the colour is growing on you? You could probably try it with other outfits, that's what I did before buying my yellow Keepall XS!
> 
> Guess it's hard to tell without trying in person sometimes, it launches in store in Australia end of next week I heard!


I dedided not to go for it.  As gorgeous as it is, I don't think I will get much use out of it..im not ready to be bold and stand out from a crowd yet 

I am getting the Pink/purple PO instead  




MariaB said:


> WOW - it is just SICK (in a good way!!!!)
> You look great with the bag!!!
> I want it so bad, but at the same time I know it will only be sitting on a shelf - there is no way I'm edgy enough to pull off this bombshell unicorn bag


Exactly how I feel!! 




lemondln said:


> The bag looks so cute and nature on you. Reminds me of lizard
> 
> View attachment 5297955
> 
> 
> BTW, I saw 2 people wearing same shirts, are they twins or couples?


Omg this lizard!! Cute but they freak me out lol 

They are couples


----------



## Melissa V

mrslkc23 said:


> Tried it in store but didn't go home with it. It is very gorgeous no doubt, but I'm just not sure if I can pull off wearing a green bag.  Still thinking about it!
> 
> View attachment 5296438


That is stunning! Fingers crossed I can score one.


----------



## 23adeline

This Keepall xs is here
	

		
			
		

		
	




@lemondln It really looks like lizard especially the handles


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> This Keepall xs is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304789
> View attachment 5304790
> 
> @lemondln It really looks like lizard especially the handles
> View attachment 5304791


Congrats! How are you feeling about it? Can't imagine how bright the colours must be in person!


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> This Keepall xs is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304789
> View attachment 5304790
> 
> @lemondln It really looks like lizard especially the handles
> View attachment 5304791


Don’t get the feeling you love it. Will this be joining the rest of the XS family?


----------



## cnorth

23adeline said:


> This Keepall xs is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304789
> View attachment 5304790
> 
> @lemondln It really looks like lizard especially the handles
> View attachment 5304791


It’s amazing!! Thanks for posting the photos and close up. I hope you love it?!


----------



## bagsamplified

My yellow FW21 Keepall XS with my new Pocket Organiser!

Love the colours together so much!

I'm wondering if any of you have had issues with the XS strap wrinkling like pictured? I've owned it for a month and it had a bit of that when I bought it. Took it to LV and they compared with another yellow one in store, had exactly the same wrinkling. Said it was just part of the design. The hand carry handles don't have this issue.

I was too excited when buying it to remember to ask about the wrinkling. The leather is not peeling  but I wonder if it might in future. I'd definitely take it back to store if any issues in future. Is it actually something to be concerned about? 

I keep it in the dustbag when not using.


----------



## 23adeline

cnorth said:


> It’s amazing!! Thanks for posting the photos and close up. I hope you love it?!





bigverne28 said:


> Don’t get the feeling you love it. Will this be joining the rest of the XS family?


Yes, I’m keeping it. I just avoid staring at the handles 
Using them today


----------



## 23adeline

bagsamplified said:


> Congrats! How are you feeling about it? Can't imagine how bright the colours must be in person!


I actually discussed about it with one of my Ig friend who also received his, in the end both of us decided to keep the bag .
The light green part is a little neon and metallic look.


----------



## 23adeline

bagsamplified said:


> My yellow FW21 Keepall XS with my new Pocket Organiser!
> 
> Love the colours together so much!
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you have had issues with the XS strap wrinkling like pictured? I've owned it for a month and it had a bit of that when I bought it. Took it to LV and they compared with another yellow one in store, had exactly the same wrinkling. Said it was just part of the design. The hand carry handles don't have this issue.
> 
> I was too excited when buying it to remember to ask about the wrinkling. The leather is not peeling  but I wonder if it might in future. I'd definitely take it back to store if any issues in future. Is it actually something to be concerned about?
> 
> I keep it in the dustbag when not using.
> 
> View attachment 5306478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306479
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306480


My yellow keepall xs strap is kind of smooth unless I bent it the other way round , like in the last pic


----------



## fibbi

23adeline said:


> My yellow keepall xs strap is kind of smooth unless I bent it the other way round , like in the last pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306723
> View attachment 5306724
> View attachment 5306725


I had similar issue with the Graceful strap . The bottom side of the handle strap which is usually bent is creased like your strap. I finally exchange it for the  Odeon tote


----------



## 23adeline

fibbi said:


> I had similar issue with the Graceful strap . The bottom side of the handle strap which is usually bent is creased like your strap. I finally exchange it for the  Odeon tote


There is no crease on my strap, both sides are smooth. I was replying to @bagsimplified that the crease only will be seen slightly if I bent the strap the other way round
This is the bottom
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is the top if I bent the strap  the other way round


----------



## fibbi

23adeline said:


> There is no crease on my strap, both sides are smooth. I was replying to @bagsimplified that the crease only will be seen slightly if I bent the strap the other way round
> This is the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307355
> 
> This is the top if I bent the strap  the other way round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307357


Oh I guess I misunderstood. But mine was creased similar way as the handle is always bent. Your strap looks better it has no crease unless you bent the other way.


----------



## bagsamplified

fibbi said:


> Oh I guess I misunderstood. But mine was creased similar way as the handle is always bent. Your strap looks better it has no crease unless you bent the other way.




@fibbi if I understood correctly I have the same issue, mine is also creased similar way as the shoulder strap is always bent. And it was ex-display, was on the shelf, maybe the store aircon exposed it. But I have leather bags from other good brands and none have such an issue so soon. The underside of the shoulder strap is not creased at all even when I bend it opposite way. 



23adeline said:


> There is no crease on my strap, both sides are smooth. I was replying to @bagsimplified that the crease only will be seen slightly if I bent the strap the other way round
> This is the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307355
> 
> This is the top if I bent the strap  the other way round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307357


Thank you so much for your time sharing pics of your strap! Yours looks amazing, mine has never looked so smooth on the top side. The underside of mine is smooth even when I bend it the other way, but a long length of the top side is definitely more creased/dehydrated looking.

Here are some more pics with the strap mostly flat or just slightly bent the way it would be bent when taking it on and off shoulder. I think I'll ask another store SA for a second opinion... or maybe they can condition it in store?

Maybe my expectations are raised- I have bought an Antigona half-price(!) during Givenchy's sales. The Givenchy SA went and conditioned the bag before I paid for it, off her own initiative, and it was already in good condition, probably didn't need much conditioning but it was such a good gesture!


----------



## 23adeline

bagsamplified said:


> @fibbi if I understood correctly I have the same issue, mine is also creased similar way as the shoulder strap is always bent. And it was ex-display, was on the shelf, maybe the store aircon exposed it. But I have leather bags from other good brands and none have such an issue so soon. The underside of the shoulder strap is not creased at all even when I bend it opposite way.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your time sharing pics of your strap! Yours looks amazing, mine has never looked so smooth on the top side. The underside of mine is smooth even when I bend it the other way, but a long length of the top side is definitely more creased/dehydrated looking.
> 
> Here are some more pics with the strap mostly flat or just slightly bent the way it would be bent when taking it on and off shoulder. I think I'll ask another store SA for a second opinion... or maybe they can condition it in store?
> 
> Maybe my expectations are raised- I have bought an Antigona half-price(!) during Givenchy's sales. The Givenchy SA went and conditioned the bag before I paid for it, off her own initiative, and it was already in good condition, probably didn't need much conditioning but it was such a good gesture!
> 
> View attachment 5307497
> View attachment 5307498
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307499


I would suggest you to request for a new strap , I don’t think conditioning it will help .


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> I actually discussed about it with one of my Ig friend who also received his, in the end both of us decided to keep the bag .
> The light green part is a little neon and metallic look.


I think we somehow all feel the same way about the items! I also decided to keep the XS after a number of discussions but will likely not be holding on to the POs...


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> I think we somehow all feel the same way about the items! I also decided to keep the XS after a number of discussions but will likely not be holding on to the POs...


The pos were too underwhelming I see?….


----------



## mrslkc23

Just got an update from my SA that my keepall XS sunset order is unfulfilled as unable to source a piece within our region so sad!! I still see availability from a lot of countries but apparent stocks can only be transferred within the same zone. Totally regret not getting it sooner!


----------



## despair

Bumbles said:


> The pos were too underwhelming I see?….


Well more about cost vs wow? If that makes sense...


----------



## bagsamplified

despair said:


> Well more about cost vs wow? If that makes sense...


I'm feeling the same, I got the purple PO too and it's gorgeous but for the price... just my feeling. I'm still deciding whether to return it. 

Hope you're enjoying your green Keepall XS, have you had the chance to use it yet?


----------



## despair

bagsamplified said:


> I'm feeling the same, I got the purple PO too and it's gorgeous but for the price... just my feeling. I'm still deciding whether to return it.
> 
> Hope you're enjoying your green Keepall XS, have you had the chance to use it yet?


Yup have used it a couple of times since receiving it, it's definitely a great pop of colour and very much more structured than the previous all leather keepall XSes that I have seen (the ink watercolor and bright yellow ones), the taurillon is definitely sturdier than the other leathers used. Holds a lot more than I would expect it to hold!


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> I would suggest you to request for a new strap , I don’t think conditioning it will help .


@23adeline thanks heaps for your help, I had an appointment and the new SA I met was amazing and agreed that it was a manufacturing fault with my strap! Honestly I was all ready to whip this pF thread out with the photos you shared in case they needed convincing like the initial SA! Am so glad they were understanding. Complimentary replacement has been ordered, and I get to keep using my current strap- initially we thought they'd have to take the strap away, then the SA said it's okay, I can still use, even if the cracks worsen I will still receive the new strap. 

Really happy with the outcome


----------



## 23adeline

bagsamplified said:


> @23adeline thanks heaps for your help, I had an appointment and the new SA I met was amazing and agreed that it was a manufacturing fault with my strap! Honestly I was all ready to whip this pF thread out with the photos you shared in case they needed convincing like the initial SA! Am so glad they were understanding. Complimentary replacement has been ordered, and I get to keep using my current strap- initially we thought they'd have to take the strap away, then the SA said it's okay, I can still use, even if the cracks worsen I will still receive the new strap.
> 
> Really happy with the outcome


Congrats !!  
I’m very happy with the outcome too ! And it’s so good that you get to know a very helpful SA, next time you could order or buy things from this new SA.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Seriously I’m so impulsive! I’m doing tax refund this week…I am thinking combining tax refund with my payday and hold of the Speedy B. Maybe score either Aerogram Keepall XS, Grand Sac, or the Sac Plat PM.


----------



## Bumbles

BleuSaphir said:


> Seriously I’m so impulsive! I’m doing tax refund this week…I am thinking combining tax refund with my payday and hold of the Speedy B. Maybe score either Aerogram Keepall XS, Grand Sac, or the Sac Plat PM.


Just do it!!


----------



## purselover33319

My Keepall’s monogram is unaligned. Should I be worried?


----------



## mangohead

purselover33319 said:


> My Keepall’s monogram is unaligned. Should I be worried?


Probably shouldn't be worried, however if it does bother you, you should return/exchange it.


----------



## purselover33319

mangohead said:


> Probably shouldn't be worried, however if it does bother you, you should return/exchange it.


Thank you


----------



## mrslkc23

purselover33319 said:


> My Keepall’s monogram is unaligned. Should I be worried?


Might be difficult to exchange at this point as it is a seasonal model. On the bright side, misalignment doesn't look bad on this watercolor print. Looks like part of the design


----------



## snibor

purselover33319 said:


> My Keepall’s monogram is unaligned. Should I be worried?


Mis-alignment is not considered a defect.  Years ago we never even discussed alignment.  Having said that, it’s really a personal choice whether it bothers you enough that you can’t enjoy the bag.   I’m a long time lv buyer and never look at alignment when purchasing but that’s me.


----------



## ChanelFan29

Joining this club!  I also have the City Keepall, so I'll probably use that strap with the XS.  Here is a pic of what fits in the bag, I'll also be able to fit in a small card holder:



Phone is the 13 Pro Max with a bulkier case.


----------



## bagsamplified

ChanelFan29 said:


> Joining this club!  I also have the City Keepall, so I'll probably use that strap with the XS.  Here is a pic of what fits in the bag, I'll also be able to fit in a small card holder:
> 
> View attachment 5327155
> 
> Phone is the 13 Pro Max with a bulkier case.


Congratulations! It's such a great bag!


----------



## glitzgal97

mrslkc23 said:


> Tried it in store but didn't go home with it. It is very gorgeous no doubt, but I'm just not sure if I can pull off wearing a green bag.  Still thinking about it!
> 
> View attachment 5296438


Love this!  I didn't think I had any shot of getting this in the US so I ordered through a personal shopper in Japan which will be shipped to me this Friday!


----------



## mrslkc23

glitzgal97 said:


> Love this!  I didn't think I had any shot of getting this in the US so I ordered through a personal shopper in Japan which will be shipped to me this Friday!


Yay! Can't wait to see your photos when you receive it!


----------



## scarlet555

ChanelFan29 said:


> Joining this club!  I also have the City Keepall, so I'll probably use that strap with the XS.  Here is a pic of what fits in the bag, I'll also be able to fit in a small card holder:
> 
> View attachment 5327155
> 
> Phone is the 13 Pro Max with a bulkier case.


keepall xs packs a bunch!  have the speedy 20, so cannot justify getting keepall xs, unless some super funky color... but I got to put some breaks on it anyway, so it's fine.  Enjoy this gem!


----------



## bigverne28

.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Hi all!  I've been losing sleep (literally!) over not getting the Keepall XS Watercolor when it was in stock last year, and now I'm thinking of either buying it preloved, or getting an XS in Reverse Mono Eclipse or Sunset.  Are Reverse Mono Eclipse and Sunset styles limited edition/discontinued or is there a chance it'll be in stock soon?  They seem to resale at even higher than some of the Watercolor XS on Fashionphile!


----------



## bigverne28

ChanelCanuck said:


> Hi all!  I've been losing sleep (literally!) over not getting the Keepall XS Watercolor when it was in stock last year, and now I'm thinking of either buying it preloved, or getting an XS in Reverse Mono Eclipse or Sunset.  Are Reverse Mono Eclipse and Sunset styles limited edition/discontinued or is there a chance it'll be in stock soon?  They seem to resale at even higher than some of the Watercolor XS on Fashionphile!


Sunset is LE and I believe was hard to get even when it was released. The mono eclipse is part of the Fall/Winter 2021 collection so could also be LE. Maybe ask CS if they're able to source or order the mono eclispe.


----------



## maxynot

bigverne28 said:


> Sunset is LE and I believe was hard to get even when it was released. The mono eclipse is part of the Fall/Winter 2021 collection so could also be LE. Maybe ask CS if they're able to source or order the mono eclispe.


I thought the eclipse was a permanent bag so now I’m curious


----------



## ChanelFan29

scarlet555 said:


> keepall xs packs a bunch!  have the speedy 20, so cannot justify getting keepall xs, unless some super funky color... but I got to put some breaks on it anyway, so it's fine.  Enjoy this gem!



Thanks!  I agree, they are definitely very similar in size, but I appreciate that that my XS is weather resistant.


----------



## scarlet555

ChanelFan29 said:


> Thanks!  I agree, they are definitely very similar in size, but I appreciate that that my XS is weather resistant.



I actually like the space of the keepall xs better, it's slighter longer and somehow fits my needs more.


----------



## 23adeline

ChanelCanuck said:


> Hi all!  I've been losing sleep (literally!) over not getting the Keepall XS Watercolor when it was in stock last year, and now I'm thinking of either buying it preloved, or getting an XS in Reverse Mono Eclipse or Sunset.  Are Reverse Mono Eclipse and Sunset styles limited edition/discontinued or is there a chance it'll be in stock soon?  They seem to resale at even higher than some of the Watercolor XS on Fashionphile!


Keepall xs Sunset is LE, Eclipse is permanent and I noticed it is always available in LV stores and also our LV Online.


maxynot said:


> I thought the eclipse was a permanent bag so now I’m curious


Yes, you are right, eclipse is permanent


----------



## fern00

Hi all, do you guys use an insert for your Keepall XS or no?


----------



## maxynot

fern00 said:


> Hi all, do you guys use an insert for your Keepall XS or no?


I use Zoomoni organizers, since they come with small pockets for my lip gloss, mint, perfume sample on one side and then a pocket for my pocket organizer on the other side


----------



## DrTr

fern00 said:


> Hi all, do you guys use an insert for your Keepall XS or no?


No, I find this little functional bag doesn’t need one for me - it’s easy to keep organized. And I’m a big fan of organizers for most bags. I travelled to the Caribbean with my sunset xs for 10 days last year and everything was perfectly accessible and organized. HTH


----------



## MiniBagx

maxynot said:


> I use Zoomoni organizers, since they come with small pockets for my lip gloss, mint, perfume sample on one side and then a pocket for my pocket organizer on the other side


I don't use organizer with mine, but I don't use them with any bag. All I cary is phone key wallet and a mini makeup pouch though.


----------



## maxynot

MiniBagx said:


> I don't use organizer with mine, but I don't use them with any bag. All I cary is phone key wallet and a mini makeup pouch though.


I dont think it’s necessary at all but I originally got one to keep my pocket organizer separate from my keys and i am so glad I did since I was able to fit more with it


----------



## bagsamplified

fern00 said:


> Hi all, do you guys use an insert for your Keepall XS or no?


Never. It would crowd my bag (my personal opinion) but I would be looking for a little pouch to protect my keys scratching my phone etc


----------



## ChanelCanuck

After your guys' very helpful intel, I find myself possibly being able to get a Sunset or an Eclipse!  A Sunset is being delivered to my home store next week, and I'm waiting for an SA in another city to call me back to order their Eclipse.  I'm debating whether I should stick with the Sunset and not even bother with the Eclipse but I've always been a fan of that mono (and don't own a piece in it yet!). Still, the Sunset keeps beckoning me... (And I don't own any of Virgil's designs yet...)

Thinking about versatility but also as a bag collector, which one should I go with??


----------



## DrTr

ChanelCanuck said:


> After your guys' very helpful intel, I find myself possibly being able to get a Sunset or an Eclipse!  A Sunset is being delivered to my home store next week, and I'm waiting for an SA in another city to call me back to order their Eclipse.  I'm debating whether I should stick with the Sunset and not even bother with the Eclipse but I've always been a fan of that mono (and don't own a piece in it yet!). Still, the Sunset keeps beckoning me... (And I don't own any of Virgil's designs yet...)
> 
> Thinking about versatility but also as a bag collector, which one should I go with??
> 
> View attachment 5337652
> View attachment 5337656


I have both, and love both, but that sunset bag is really a stunning small piece!  If you are only buying one,  I would absolutely buy the sunset. It will be long gone soon, has a leather strap,  and you can likely get the eclipse in the future. I like the sunset so much as I love colored bags and slg’s and that little cutie goes with everything, and the colors just make me happy. Although I wear and love the eclipse too. Good luck deciding and I always say if you can, buy both!!


----------



## Lizzys

ChanelCanuck said:


> After your guys' very helpful intel, I find myself possibly being able to get a Sunset or an Eclipse!  A Sunset is being delivered to my home store next week, and I'm waiting for an SA in another city to call me back to order their Eclipse.  I'm debating whether I should stick with the Sunset and not even bother with the Eclipse but I've always been a fan of that mono (and don't own a piece in it yet!). Still, the Sunset keeps beckoning me... (And I don't own any of Virgil's designs yet...)
> 
> Thinking about versatility but also as a bag collector, which one should I go with??



I have the xs sunset and the only reason I don't have the eclipse yet is because I want to make sure I want another xs or if I should go with the city keepall.  While I know I will enjoy the eclipse, the sunset really makes me smile every time I look at it.  The colors are so beautiful!!! If you like bright colors, then I would go with the sunset.  The eclipse will be available longer it seems.  

I agree with everything @DrTr said.  Good luck deciding and keep us posted.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

DrTr said:


> I have both, and love both, but that sunset bag is really a stunning small piece!  If you are only buying one,  I would absolutely buy the sunset. It will be long gone soon, has a leather strap,  and you can likely get the eclipse in the future. I like the sunset so much as I love colored bags and slg’s and that little cutie goes with everything, and the colors just make me happy. Although I wear and love the eclipse too. Good luck deciding and I always say if you can, buy both!!





Lizzys said:


> I have the xs sunset and the only reason I don't have the eclipse yet is because I want to make sure I want another xs or if I should go with the city keepall.  While I know I will enjoy the eclipse, the sunset really makes me smile every time I look at it.  The colors are so beautiful!!! If you like bright colors, then I would go with the sunset.  The eclipse will be available longer it seems.
> 
> I agree with everything @DrTr said.  Good luck deciding and keep us posted.



Thank you!  You two are terrible enablers  - I've now got both on the way to me next week!  If I really feel I should only keep one, I think I'll go with the Sunset.  Can't wait to get them.  Thanks for your help.  This is going to be a terribly addictive club!


----------



## DrTr

ChanelCanuck said:


> Thank you!  You two are terrible enablers  - I've now got both on the way to me next week!  If I really feel I should only keep one, I think I'll go with the Sunset.  Can't wait to get them.  Thanks for your help.  This is going to be a terribly addictive club!


Aren’t we ”terrific” enablers   What else would you expect on tpf can’t wait to see both and to see how you feel about these little bags. I think they are wonderful!


----------



## bigverne28

Finally got my illusion XS last week. Great addition to my growing XS family .


----------



## DrTr

bigverne28 said:


> Finally got my illusion XS last week. Great addition to my growing XS family .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339236


Lovely collection!!  Aren’t these the best little bags!


----------



## bigverne28

DrTr said:


> Lovely collection!!  Aren’t these the best little bags!


Thank you. They really are and fit quite a lot despite their size.


----------



## DrTr

I know - my 2 feel like my little clown car bags - things keep popping out long after you think nothing else could have fit


----------



## ChanelCanuck

My two XSes have arrived!  Picked up the Sunset in boutique yesterday and the Eclipse just arrived via UPS today.  Will post a pic in a bit but quick Q - have any of you had trouble adjusting the strap length?  I'm trying to pull the notch out of the hole for the Eclipse's strap and it's totally stuck in there. Is there another way that I just don't know or a trick, or should I keep pulling it until it gives?


----------



## bagsamplified

ChanelCanuck said:


> My two XSes have arrived!  Picked up the Sunset in boutique yesterday and the Eclipse just arrived via UPS today.  Will post a pic in a bit but quick Q - have any of you had trouble adjusting the strap length?  I'm trying to pull the notch out of the hole for the Eclipse's strap and it's totally stuck in there. Is there another way that I just don't know or a trick, or should I keep pulling it until it gives?
> View attachment 5346462


Congrats!! Especially wow, the Sunset at boutique- that's like finding gold!!! I haven't had much trouble with my leather strap but I've never owned canvas so not sure


----------



## 23adeline

ChanelCanuck said:


> My two XSes have arrived!  Picked up the Sunset in boutique yesterday and the Eclipse just arrived via UPS today.  Will post a pic in a bit but quick Q - have any of you had trouble adjusting the strap length?  I'm trying to pull the notch out of the hole for the Eclipse's strap and it's totally stuck in there. Is there another way that I just don't know or a trick, or should I keep pulling it until it gives?
> View attachment 5346462


Canvas strap is harder to be pulled out, you could try to ‘twist’ it from one side, pull the strap across one side of the round button first. Make sure you move the leather loop away first so that you would not damage the loop .


----------



## DrTr

ChanelCanuck said:


> My two XSes have arrived!  Picked up the Sunset in boutique yesterday and the Eclipse just arrived via UPS today.  Will post a pic in a bit but quick Q - have any of you had trouble adjusting the strap length?  I'm trying to pull the notch out of the hole for the Eclipse's strap and it's totally stuck in there. Is there another way that I just don't know or a trick, or should I keep pulling it until it gives?
> View attachment 5346462


Yes, it was hard to adjust the strap for me too. I ended up pushing and wiggling it until I could finally push it through to move the metal piece to another hole. Once you get it adjusted it holds! Felt like I was causing damage, but it didn’t. Hope you’ve already gotten it adjusted.


----------



## mp4

I got my first XS this weekend.  The strap connections squeak like crazy!  Does anyone else have this issue?!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

DrTr said:


> Yes, it was hard to adjust the strap for me too. I ended up pushing and wiggling it until I could finally push it through to move the metal piece to another hole. Once you get it adjusted it holds! Felt like I was causing damage, but it didn’t. Hope you’ve already gotten it adjusted.



My weak upper body strength made me eventually lose the will to wrestle with it.  Will try again this weekend then since that's really the way to do it. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## DrTr

mp4 said:


> I got my first XS this weekend.  The strap connections squeak like crazy!  Does anyone else have this issue?!


Oh wow, mine do not do that.  Do you mean the metal connectors squeak or is it the leather or canvas?  Sounds annoying and disappointing. 


ChanelCanuck said:


> My weak upper body strength made me eventually lose the will to wrestle with it.  Will try again this weekend then since that's really the way to do it. Thanks for the advice!


I only laugh because I’ve been there. Maybe you know a brawny handed person that can separate canvas in a single twist!


----------



## mp4

DrTr said:


> Oh wow, mine do not do that.  Do you mean the metal connectors squeak or is it the leather or canvas?  Sounds annoying and disappointing.



Thanks!  Very annoying and disappointing!


----------



## bagsamplified

@23adeline and others who might have both- I'm toying with the idea of the Illusion Taurillon keepall xs strap with the yellow keepall xs, or vice versa. I'm even thinking of heading to the store to try this, but would prefer to save the time. And the illusion keepall xs in all honesty is more than I'd like to spend, though I do love these as everyday bags. I'd be happy to wait for it to pop up preloved as it'd probably be cheaper here.

I would get more use out of it using the strap with other bags though! But what are your thoughts, would it clash with the yellow? Thanks in advance!

Was also thinking the illusion would be more dark-denim friendly, and the strap more resistant to discolouration and hand sanitiser inadvertent wear than the white strap. I'm definitely mulling over a second keepall xs that I can wear with dark denim,  and that has versatile straps to switch withother bags. Any suggestions welcome


----------



## bagsamplified

I am juggling this thought with the Brazza which is far more budget friendly, but no strap.. gorgeous but sigh.. unless any hack ideas for turning the Brazza into a crossbody? I'll ask in the Hacks thread, too. Thanks !


----------



## maxynot

bagsamplified said:


> @23adeline and others who might have both- I'm toying with the idea of the Illusion Taurillon keepall xs strap with the yellow keepall xs, or vice versa. I'm even thinking of heading to the store to try this, but would prefer to save the time. And the illusion keepall xs in all honesty is more than I'd like to spend, though I do love these as everyday bags. I'd be happy to wait for it to pop up preloved as it'd probably be cheaper here.
> 
> I would get more use out of it using the strap with other bags though! But what are your thoughts, would it clash with the yellow? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Was also thinking the illusion would be more dark-denim friendly, and the strap more resistant to discolouration and hand sanitiser inadvertent wear than the white strap. I'm definitely mulling over a second keepall xs that I can wear with dark denim,  and that has versatile straps to switch withother bags. Any suggestions welcome


I don’t have the green or yellow keepall xs but I do have the black seal and blue nigo so they come with two different straps. I have tried switching them but because they have black hardware and gold hardware I feel like they don’t match. Maybe if both of yours are the same hardware they’ll seem a bit more cohesive? It might be fun to hav a different color strap than the bag

But do you love the bag too or just the strap?


----------



## 23adeline

bagsamplified said:


> @23adeline and others who might have both- I'm toying with the idea of the Illusion Taurillon keepall xs strap with the yellow keepall xs, or vice versa. I'm even thinking of heading to the store to try this, but would prefer to save the time. And the illusion keepall xs in all honesty is more than I'd like to spend, though I do love these as everyday bags. I'd be happy to wait for it to pop up preloved as it'd probably be cheaper here.
> 
> I would get more use out of it using the strap with other bags though! But what are your thoughts, would it clash with the yellow? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Was also thinking the illusion would be more dark-denim friendly, and the strap more resistant to discolouration and hand sanitiser inadvertent wear than the white strap. I'm definitely mulling over a second keepall xs that I can wear with dark denim,  and that has versatile straps to switch withother bags. Any suggestions welcome


I took this pic for you .
	

		
			
		

		
	



I prefer the white strap and I like to use it with other bags eg. Trio pouch, WC Pochette Voyage etc


----------



## zipporah

Wore my lil keepall out for the first time! I felt a little self-conscious wearing a bright green bag with LV LV LV all over it (which is stupid because I live in Hong Kong and everyone and their dog wears designer labels) so I wore a loud dress to not draw too much attention. 

Does anyone have any care tips? Have you sprayed yours with Collonil or similar and will you use a leather conditioner on it? My SA was nice but not very informative. I'm not sure if I should treat it the same as a more natural leather.


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> I took this pic for you .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356479
> 
> I prefer the white strap and I like to use it with other bags eg. Trio pouch, WC Pochette Voyage etc


Wow.. that does look weird with the yellow  thanks for your help!


----------



## bagsamplified

zipporah said:


> Wore my lil keepall out for the first time! I felt a little self-conscious wearing a bright green bag with LV LV LV all over it (which is stupid because I live in Hong Kong and everyone and their dog wears designer labels) so I wore a loud dress to not draw too much attention.
> 
> Does anyone have any care tips? Have you sprayed yours with Collonil or similar and will you use a leather conditioner on it? My SA was nice but not very informative. I'm not sure if I should treat it the same as a more natural leather.


I LOVE how you styled this! Yes, was thinking it'd be great to wear with loud colours too. 

I would suggest bringing it into LV itself and asking, but the leather didn't seem like it'd need much care as long as you keep it in dustbag and not exposed to the elements when not in use. 

When I bought my belt from same collection, the SA applied leather conditioner instore before purchase at my request as mine was a bit dusty from store display. It has remained perfect for a month despite wear and I generally feel safer if the store itself applied the conditioner in case I messed up myself.


----------



## bagsamplified

maxynot said:


> I don’t have the green or yellow keepall xs but I do have the black seal and blue nigo so they come with two different straps. I have tried switching them but because they have black hardware and gold hardware I feel like they don’t match. Maybe if both of yours are the same hardware they’ll seem a bit more cohesive? It might be fun to hav a different color strap than the bag
> 
> But do you love the bag too or just the strap?


Thank you, I am mixed about the green bag tbh.. it looks STUNNING in photos but in person I am not 100% sure about the blue ridging on the letters and the base.. if it were a green gradient only like in many photos, it'd be a no-brainer. 

Personal taste of course   
Also it really does look different in different lighting, so I'd love to try it outdoors or at least outside the orange LV lighting which really confuses me with this collection! I think I would enjoy it. 

Thanks for your advice, great point about the hardware! 

I also thought about the Sac Plat XS but when walking think the chain might jangle too much for me.. it's a beautiful elegant style, though, and the chain would definitely be useful for other bags too.


----------



## maxynot

bagsamplified said:


> Thank you, I am mixed about the green bag tbh.. it looks STUNNING in photos but in person I am not 100% sure about the blue ridging on the letters and the base.. if it were a green gradient only like in many photos, it'd be a no-brainer.
> 
> Personal taste of course
> Also it really does look different in different lighting, so I'd love to try it outdoors or at least outside the orange LV lighting which really confuses me with this collection! I think I would enjoy it.
> 
> Thanks for your advice, great point about the hardware!
> 
> I also thought about the Sac Plat XS but when walking think the chain might jangle too much for me.. it's a beautiful elegant style, though, and the chain would definitely be useful for other bags too.


Oh my gosh I feel you! When I first saw the green keepall xs a while back I thought I’d be purchasing it and agree it’s beautiful in pictures. I was finally able to see the green xs in person this past weekend and while it’s beautiful by itself I think I’m still too early in my bag journey and the color makes me skeptical I’d use it as much as I should. I might wait and see if in a few years it’s available on the resell market.

Also I forgot the sac plat xs also has a removable strap!! Wonder if that fits a similar amount to the keepall xs. 

I have had the mini soft trunk chain for a while and it def makes noises. My boyfriend has made fun of me that he can hear where I am by the chains when I wear it.  Really wish lv let us order straps on their own because I’d love the green one or the black monogram keepall xs strap


----------



## bagsamplified

maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh I feel you! When I first saw the green keepall xs a while back I thought I’d be purchasing it and agree it’s beautiful in pictures. I was finally able to see the green xs in person this past weekend and while it’s beautiful by itself I think I’m still too early in my bag journey and the color makes me skeptical I’d use it as much as I should. I might wait and see if in a few years it’s available on the resell market.
> 
> Also I forgot the sac plat xs also has a removable strap!! Wonder if that fits a similar amount to the keepall xs.
> 
> I have had the mini soft trunk chain for a while and it def makes noises. My boyfriend has made fun of me that he can hear where I am by the chains when I wear it.  Really wish lv let us order straps on their own because I’d love the green one or the black monogram keepall xs strap


LOL my hubby would say EXACTLY the same about me and the chain!! I saw your Mini Soft Trunk pics in another thread, it is so gorgeous!! I hope you're enjoying it, the chain design is definitely part of the fun. I'd definitely buy that if it were in my budget. Am more of a pink girl.

Sorry for diverting the topic away from Keepall XS. Actually I have tried the green illusion and the FW21 Sac Plat Xses, they fit my smartphone and zippy coin purse-sized purse readily. Would fit my sanitiser and mask, too. But I can't remember about drink bottle. It'd probably be stuffed if i put all of that in there. The main differences are the width, whereas the keepall xs being round has that fill-it-up capacity, the Sac plat xs is narrower and more structured. But, it fits more than the Petit Sac Plat- it is a bit taller.

Yes, the chain is removable on it! Definitely worth checking out  also, you know the Sac Plat XS is open top, right? No zip and no inner pocket. The material is the same textile blue that lines the Keepall XS and bag charm, though!


----------



## zipporah

bagsamplified said:


> When I bought my belt from same collection, the SA applied leather conditioner instore before purchase at my request as mine was a bit dusty from store display. It has remained perfect for a month despite wear and I generally feel safer if the store itself applied the conditioner in case I messed up myself.



Interesting - my only comparable purchase was my Loewe Puzzle (only other high end leather bag I've bought in store) and the SA conditioned it before packing it up for me. The LV SA didn't suggest anything like that, just used her nails on the Sac Plat XS version to show me how sturdy the leather was.


----------



## bagsamplified

zipporah said:


> Interesting - my only comparable purchase was my Loewe Puzzle (only other high end leather bag I've bought in store) and the SA conditioned it before packing it up for me. The LV SA didn't suggest anything like that, just used her nails on the Sac Plat XS version to show me how sturdy the leather was.


I know what you mean, I had similar blase treatment from some LV SAs when I bought my keepall xs, and when I brought my faulty xs strap in. Considering how much we pay for these bags.. they could give us better acknowledgement. It took me a couple of visits to find an SA who took me seriously about my new strap having issues. 

It depends on the SA I believe. Worth going in again to ask, it is important to know!

Whereas I had great treatment at Givenchy where the SA conditioned my Antigona before purchase, without my even asking.. I didn’t know that people do that pre purchase!


----------



## kkatrina

ChanelCanuck said:


> Hi all!  I've been losing sleep (literally!) over not getting the Keepall XS Watercolor when it was in stock last year, and now I'm thinking of either buying it preloved, or getting an XS in Reverse Mono Eclipse or Sunset.  Are Reverse Mono Eclipse and Sunset styles limited edition/discontinued or is there a chance it'll be in stock soon?  They seem to resale at even higher than some of the Watercolor XS on Fashionphile!


I’m curious about this too! Resale value is high!! Will it remain higher than retail?


----------



## kkatrina

23adeline said:


> It’s canvas , the colours are nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177371
> View attachment 5177372


GORGEOUS!!! Does the wrinkle in the leather bother you in the first pic?


----------



## bagsamplified

kkatrina said:


> I’m curious about this too! Resale value is high!! Will it remain higher than retail?


Only time would tell I imagine, but here in my country, preloved, ie. Clearly Pre-USED would bring an LV bag down in value, even if limited edition.

Was looking at keepall xs on fashionphile and saw some awesome Ltd editions that are lower than retail, because they have signs of wear. Or in one case, sold without strap .

This is just my understanding as a shopper.


----------



## bagsamplified

I am doing a lot of bag research this weekend 

Anyone own or been considering  any of the Aerogram keepall xses or City Keepalls? Wondering if I should go down the plainer bag route instead of the Illusion Taurillon for a bag..

I like all 3 Aerogram colours, have tried them separately on separate days in different stores. Maybe I'll check them out again. What made you choose a particular colour? I thought I'd like the blue or orange, but in person on me wasn't 100% convinced for myself with my complexion,  but i will try again. I love that they're understated apart from the loud strap. Yes, even the orange!

 Black is always classic but should I get that in City Keepall instead of xs. Which is similar size to other bags I own, but lighter and more functional but twice their cost... hmm decisions! Thanks in advance 

I'm aware the Aerogram range had the PI.


----------



## kkatrina

Also read that keepall (xs) will be discontinued!! I think I saw a post on IG but I can’t find it now. Can someone please confirm because I will need to buy a couple before it does   TIA!


----------



## DrTr

kkatrina said:


> Also read that keepall (xs) will be discontinued!! I think I saw a post on IG but I can’t find it now. Can someone please confirm because I will need to buy a couple before it does   TIA!


I saw it as an aside on one of foxy’s stories, not even sure she was the one that wrote that on the photo. That’s the only place I’ve seen that. It’s a great bag - hope they don’t d/c. As they are making some very strange stuff these days (not all), the keepall xs is wonderful!


----------



## kkatrina

DrTr said:


> I saw it as an aside on one of foxy’s stories, not even sure she was the one that wrote that on the photo. That’s the only place I’ve seen that. It’s a great bag - hope they don’t d/c. As they are making some very strange stuff these days (not all), the keepall xs is wonderful!


Agreed, some very strange pieces lately. I hope they don’t DC it either and make more beautiful colors! I’ve never seen it in person and want to get both the eclipse and sunset  seems like a great errands/everyday casual bag! Carefree canvas without vachetta - check! Handles - check! Detachable and adjustable strap - check!!!!

Then all you lovely enablers have convinced me to get probably more than one


----------



## DrTr

bagsamplified said:


> I am doing a lot of bag research this weekend
> 
> Anyone own or been considering  any of the Aerogram keepall xses or City Keepalls? Wondering if I should go down the plainer bag route instead of the Illusion Taurillon for a bag..
> 
> I like all 3 Aerogram colours, have tried them separately on separate days in different stores. Maybe I'll check them out again. What made you choose a particular colour? I thought I'd like the blue or orange, but in person on me wasn't 100% convinced for myself with my complexion,  but i will try again. I love that they're understated apart from the loud strap. Yes, even the orange!
> 
> Black is always classic but should I get that in City Keepall instead of xs. Which is similar size to other bags I own, but lighter and more functional but twice their cost... hmm decisions! Thanks in advance
> 
> I'm aware the Aerogram range had the PI.


I’ve thought about an aerogram, I got the black key pouch in it and love the leather, it looks classy and subtle. Just dk if I want to spend that on a black leather LV Bag. Canvas suits me in this style as it’s totally carefree. Now if the “blue” aero gram was a true blue (with purple undertones) and not teal, I’d probably grab it! Good luck - it’s easy to get caught up in FOMO


----------



## DrTr

kkatrina said:


> Agreed, some very strange pieces lately. I hope they don’t DC it either and make more beautiful colors! I’ve never seen it in person and want to get both the eclipse and sunset  seems like a great errands/everyday casual bag! Carefree canvas without vachetta - check! Handles - check! Detachable and adjustable strap - check!!!!


I have those two xs and love them both! The eclipse in theory was supposed to be part of the permanent collection, I wonder if you can find it in a boutique.


----------



## kkatrina

DrTr said:


> I have those two xs and love them both! The eclipse in theory was supposed to be part of the permanent collection, I wonder if you can find it in a boutique.


Omg  you don’t think it’s silly to get both right? Do you like one over the other? My SA sent a picture of one but the leather that attaches the Handle was wrinkled and the other one was smooth. I didn’t like the look of the wrinkled/smooth leather next to each other so I passed and will wait for another am I too picky?? I’m hoping the wait won’t be too long.


----------



## 23adeline

kkatrina said:


> GORGEOUS!!! Does the wrinkle in the leather bother you in the first pic?


Not at all, probably because it’s black


----------



## bagsamplified

kkatrina said:


> Omg  you don’t think it’s silly to get both right? Do you like one over the other? My SA sent a picture of one but the leather that attaches the Handle was wrinkled and the other one was smooth. I didn’t like the look of the wrinkled/smooth leather next to each other so I passed and will wait for another am I too picky?? I’m hoping the wait won’t be too long.


I don't think it's silly to get both if it's in your reach! One's colourful and the other is not, you'd have a lot of fun swapping them around!


----------



## DrTr

kkatrina said:


> Omg  you don’t think it’s silly to get both right? Do you like one over the other? My SA sent a picture of one but the leather that attaches the Handle was wrinkled and the other one was smooth. I didn’t like the look of the wrinkled/smooth leather next to each other so I passed and will wait for another am I too picky?? I’m hoping the wait won’t be too long.


I have both, use both, love both   The sunset is my favorite LV color piece, so I use it quite a bit (along with the pochette voyage I managed to snag - that piece is a beauty and shows the whole canvas pattern). The black I use for more under the radar, or rainy messy days because the strap is canvas so all weatherproof. The wrinkles on the leather are normal, some bags have some don’t. I never noticed mine had one like that until this week, doesn’t bother me. But if you want to wait you might find one you like better. And I checked, in the US the black one is in almost every boutique so I would think you could get it. The sunset is all but gone, a few might pop up but it’s a harder to find bag. But two of one bag? Silly? Never!! If that were the case all of us would be silly.


----------



## 23adeline

kkatrina said:


> GORGEOUS!!! Does the wrinkle in the leather bother you in the first pic?


Now that I checked photos of my Keepall xs sunset, I don’t really see the wrinkle , maybe when I took that first pic that you saw wrinkle, the bag was dented/pressed  inwards when it was delivered to me . If i saw the wrinkles ‘permanently’ there, I would definitely exchange it because my bag was the first one in my country, after that , our LV here received a lot more units .


----------



## ChanelFan29

kkatrina said:


> Also read that keepall (xs) will be discontinued!! I think I saw a post on IG but I can’t find it now. Can someone please confirm because I will need to buy a couple before it does   TIA!



I can confirm, I did see this too.


----------



## kkatrina

23adeline said:


> Now that I checked photos of my Keepall xs sunset, I don’t really see the wrinkle , maybe when I took that first pic that you saw wrinkle, the bag was dented/pressed  inwards when it was delivered to me . If i saw the wrinkles ‘permanently’ there, I would definitely exchange it because my bag was the first one in my country, after that , our LV here received a lot more units .
> View attachment 5358277
> View attachment 5358280
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358279


Such an ABSOLUTE BEAUTY      Does it come with the tag? Also glad it isn't wrinkled!!


----------



## 23adeline

kkatrina said:


> Such an ABSOLUTE BEAUTY      Does it come with the tag? Also glad it isn't wrinkled!!


It doesn’t come with the tag, I borrowed it from other bag


----------



## maxynot

kkatrina said:


> Also read that keepall (xs) will be discontinued!! I think I saw a post on IG but I can’t find it now. Can someone please confirm because I will need to buy a couple before it does   TIA!


Oh no just when I found my perfect bag size. I really need more colors and patterns. Have yet to buy a canvas version and was hoping for a monogram macassar version one day


----------



## kkatrina

maxynot said:


> Oh no just when I found my perfect bag size. I really need more colors and patterns. Have yet to buy a canvas version and was hoping for a monogram macassar version one day


I have yet to buy my first and second one  hopefully we both score a couple before it does (if it is being DC)!


----------



## maxynot

kkatrina said:


> I have yet to buy my first and second one  hopefully we both score a couple before it does (if it is being DC)!


Hopefully new styles come out this year at least


----------



## ingenieux00

kkatrina said:


> Also read that keepall (xs) will be discontinued!! I think I saw a post on IG but I can’t find it now. Can someone please confirm because I will need to buy a couple before it does   TIA!



I have a tough time believing it's going to be discontinued soon since there is a new keepall XS and city keepall as part of the men's spring capsule scheduled to come out next week. The see-through damier from Abloh's last collection also looked like it had a keepall XS though that one is a little more uncertain given how few runway pieces actually make it to production.


----------



## kkatrina

ingenieux00 said:


> I have a tough time believing it's going to be discontinued soon since there is a new keepall XS and city keepall as part of the men's spring capsule scheduled to come out next week. The see-through damier from Abloh's last collection also looked like it had a keepall XS though that one is a little more uncertain given how few runway pieces actually make it to production.


Omg I would be so happy!! Where can I find the new keepall xs?

I’m still impatiently waiting for my SA to message me for them to come in. I have to at least buy the eclipse


----------



## ingenieux00

kkatrina said:


> Omg I would be so happy!! Where can I find the new keepall xs?
> 
> I’m still impatiently waiting for my SA to message me for them to come in. I have to at least buy the eclipse



This is the spring capsule XS 


And this from Abloh's last collection


----------



## kkatrina

ingenieux00 said:


> This is the spring capsule XS
> View attachment 5360638
> 
> And this from Abloh's last collection
> View attachment 5360639


Thank you!!! Sadly I don’t like these  but good sign they’re still making them! The monogram would’ve been sooo cute without the mirrored pieces imo anyway.

Question, why isn’t the keepall xs popular? I didn’t even know they existed until this month!!


----------



## ingenieux00

kkatrina said:


> Thank you!!! Sadly I don’t like these  but good sign they’re still making them! The monogram would’ve been sooo cute without the mirrored pieces imo anyway.
> 
> Question, why isn’t the keepall xs popular? I didn’t even know they existed until this month!!


It's actually clear, not mirror! Not a fan of either design but it does show that at least the silhouette is sticking around for a bit. 

I'm guessing most women haven't historically looked at the men's offerings until the bright colors and designs from Abloh started capturing more universal attention. Just a guess, though. I've liked the silhouette since it came out but I haven't liked any of the prints or colors apart from the illusion that I bought in January. I know a lot of people want a plain macassar or mono with treated leather, and we haven't gotten one but I know it would do well. I like the colors of the aerogram but hate the big LV logo on it — they're always on display at Fifth Ave and the decal is always scratched up.


----------



## ingenieux00

kkatrina said:


> Omg I would be so happy!! Where can I find the new keepall xs?
> 
> I’m still impatiently waiting for my SA to message me for them to come in. I have to at least buy the eclipse


Which store does your SA work in? There are a ton of boutiques showing the eclipse in stock.


----------



## kkatrina

ingenieux00 said:


> Which store does your SA work in? There are a ton of boutiques showing the eclipse in stock.


I was super excited for a minute thinking I had missed something   Toronto, it seems there is no stock right now 

lol clear is even worse than mirror. I don’t want strangers seeing my tampons or how much cash is in my purse! I’m definitely looking forward to newer designs though. The aerogram is so clean and somewhat subtle, I can see how many gravitate towards that one too!!


----------



## Jaime

I finally recently got my keepall xs eclipse. I like it but I had the watercolour ink on order that was cancelled because they couldn't supply and I think my heart was set on that.
I then thought I'd go the aerogram which is nice but I'd worry about the logo scratching and for its size I just don't feel it's worth the $600+ they charge for it here extra just for the leather all black. So debating over keeping the canvas even if it isn't what I really wanted but not prepared to pay more.


----------



## bagsamplified

Jaime said:


> I finally recently got my keepall xs eclipse. I like it but I had the watercolour ink on order that was cancelled because they couldn't supply and I think my heart was set on that.
> I then thought I'd go the aerogram which is nice but I'd worry about the logo scratching and for its size I just don't feel it's worth the $600+ they charge for it here extra just for the leather all black. So debating over keeping the canvas even if it isn't what I really wanted but not prepared to pay more.


Also for @kkatrina , I agree Jaime, the black hardware apparently gets hairline scratches and I'd not like it being on the logo. I could live with flipping the bag so logo is hidden which I was mostly planning to do anyway, but it would be annoying having paid that much for a scratched logo bag. I also thought of keeping the sticker on the logo..

Congrats on your mono eclipse ! I've seen people wearing that and it's so cool! Sorry to hear about your watercolour ink though


----------



## bagsamplified

Jaime said:


> I finally recently got my keepall xs eclipse. I like it but I had the watercolour ink on order that was cancelled because they couldn't supply and I think my heart was set on that.
> I then thought I'd go the aerogram which is nice but I'd worry about the logo scratching and for its size I just don't feel it's worth the $600+ they charge for it here extra just for the leather all black. So debating over keeping the canvas even if it isn't what I really wanted but not prepared to pay more.


Do you remember if the canvas was affected by the PI?


----------



## bagsamplified

kkatrina said:


> I was super excited for a minute thinking I had missed something   Toronto, it seems there is no stock right now
> 
> lol clear is even worse than mirror. I don’t want strangers seeing my tampons or how much cash is in my purse! I’m definitely looking forward to newer designs though. The aerogram is so clean and somewhat subtle, I can see how many gravitate towards that one too!!
> 
> View attachment 5360794


I love the clean look of Aerogram too! Hence my Aerogram phase on the weekend   I've cooled off them for now but they are sleek!

I went and tried the blue and orange with my Yellow strap and mixing the different colours. What are your thoughts? I didn't try blue with orange or vice versa because I definitely wouldn't get both, but that'd be a fun combo, too.

There was no black in that store .
I think if I got the blue, I'd also use the strap with some other non LV bags for fun. Or I'd sell the strap . Fashionphile had a brand new blue bag without the strap.

I also like the Sling Bag in orange but again wouldn't wear it as much and I like the choice of hiding the logo.

Orange strap would be like fruit salad with my Yellow bag 

Pics aren't great as I just wanted to try quickly and get on with my day, plus they were short staffed while Savoir Faire is on. But I hope the pics help.

Orange interior is as BRIGHT as the outer !! Linings are textile.


----------



## Jaime

bagsamplified said:


> Also for @kkatrina , I agree Jaime, the black hardware apparently gets hairline scratches and I'd not like it being on the logo. I could live with flipping the bag so logo is hidden which I was mostly planning to do anyway, but it would be annoying having paid that much for a scratched logo bag. I also thought of keeping the sticker on the logo..
> 
> Congrats on your mono eclipse ! I've seen people wearing that and it's so cool! Sorry to hear about your watercolour ink though



Also the hardware on the strap too I'd not like chips out of that either. Or where it rubs on the rings I imagine would show in no time. 



bagsamplified said:


> Do you remember if the canvas was affected by the PI?



Yes it was went up by approx $200. Which was annoying but they only cancelled my other one after the increase so I couldn't buy it at the cheaper price.


----------



## bagsamplified

ingenieux00 said:


> It's actually clear, not mirror! Not a fan of either design but it does show that at least the silhouette is sticking around for a bit.
> 
> I'm guessing most women haven't historically looked at the men's offerings until the bright colors and designs from Abloh started capturing more universal attention. Just a guess, though. I've liked the silhouette since it came out but I haven't liked any of the prints or colors apart from the illusion that I bought in January. I know a lot of people want a plain macassar or mono with treated leather, and we haven't gotten one but I know it would do well. I like the colors of the aerogram but hate the big LV logo on it — they're always on display at Fifth Ave and the decal is always scratched up.


The ones with the scratched decal- are they actually scratched or is it just the appearance with the protective sticker? Here all the ones I've seen in store look scratched logo from distance but it's actually the way it looks with the sticker.


----------



## bagsamplified

kkatrina said:


> Thank you!!! Sadly I don’t like these  but good sign they’re still making them! The monogram would’ve been sooo cute without the mirrored pieces imo anyway.
> 
> Question, why isn’t the keepall xs popular? I didn’t even know they existed until this month!!


Lol you sound like me when I discovered them in November  I couldn't believe they existed, they are awesome!

How did you discover them? Mine was on display in store


----------



## maxynot

Jaime said:


> I finally recently got my keepall xs eclipse. I like it but I had the watercolour ink on order that was cancelled because they couldn't supply and I think my heart was set on that.
> I then thought I'd go the aerogram which is nice but I'd worry about the logo scratching and for its size I just don't feel it's worth the $600+ they charge for it here extra just for the leather all black. So debating over keeping the canvas even if it isn't what I really wanted but not prepared to pay more.


I think the eclipse keepall xs is super cute!! I have the black seal keepall xs and because it’s black it goes with everything. I’d think the monogram would be similar in how easy to style it is over the ink and it must be more durable and easy to care for than leather. I had wanted the strap from that keepall xs lol


----------



## ingenieux00

bagsamplified said:


> The ones with the scratched decal- are they actually scratched or is it just the appearance with the protective sticker? Here all the ones I've seen in store look scratched logo from distance but it's actually the way it looks with the sticker.


No, both and orange and black ones that have been on display at Fifth Ave forever don't have the sticker on the decal. The scratches are more evident on the black but they both have them.


----------



## ingenieux00

kkatrina said:


> I was super excited for a minute thinking I had missed something   Toronto, it seems there is no stock right now
> 
> lol clear is even worse than mirror. I don’t want strangers seeing my tampons or how much cash is in my purse! I’m definitely looking forward to newer designs though. The aerogram is so clean and somewhat subtle, I can see how many gravitate towards that one too!!
> 
> View attachment 5360794


Ack! I have to stop automatically thinking everyone is in the US! There are a bunch nearby just across the border from you. So close yet so far!  hopefully your CA gets one soon


----------



## bagsamplified

ingenieux00 said:


> No, both and orange and black ones that have been on display at Fifth Ave forever don't have the sticker on the decal. The scratches are more evident on the black but they both have them.


I think you've saved me a ton of money. Thank you

Haha maybe I'll go for the orange PO instead. I don't mind if that gets scratched as it's in the bag anyway.


----------



## Sassy

DrTr said:


> I have those two xs and love them both! The eclipse in theory was supposed to be part of the permanent collection, I wonder if you can find it in a boutique.


I still have the keepall eclipse on my radar! Last time I was at the boutique my CA said he hasn’t seen one in a while. Do you know where the eclipse is made? Is it a mix of MIU and MIF or mostly one or the other?


----------



## DrTr

Sassy said:


> I still have the keepall eclipse on my radar! Last time I was at the boutique my CA said he hasn’t seen one in a while. Do you know where the eclipse is made? Is it a mix of MIU and MIF or mostly one or the other?


I’m not sure - many pieces are usually made in France, Spain, Italy or US.


----------



## 23adeline

Received my 10th keepall xs ( if I’m not mistaken )
Keepall xs gradient green


----------



## 23adeline

Together with the 2 keepalls that I’m using today


----------



## bagsamplified

So beautiful together! The watercolour always makes me feel good


----------



## zipporah

kkatrina said:


> Question, why isn’t the keepall xs popular? I didn’t even know they existed until this month!!



My guess is if women want something like this, they gravitate towards the small Speedy options. I don't know if women typically consider the men's and women's collections equally, or if it's a new thing because there have been some more interesting men's designs. I am no LV expert but I'm not a Speedy fan (at least in the larger sizes/monogram canvas) and I fell in love with the taurillon illusion one after Cassie Thorpe flagged it up in a YouTube video.


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Received my 10th keepall xs ( if I’m not mistaken )
> Keepall xs gradient green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363766
> View attachment 5363765


I love this piece because the canvas so much looked like cloth in how they used stripes!  If this had been pink/purple I would have been in DEEP trouble   Congrats it’s lovely.


----------



## bagsamplified

Meet my new Keepall XXXS! 






I've got tons of pics and a commentary on this post in EU thread. to save time thank you if you want to read here. 

I wore with my Keepall XS strap and love it!! 

Thanks for letting me share!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/eu-chatting-and-stalking.1031579/post-35079884


----------



## DrTr

zipporah said:


> My guess is if women want something like this, they gravitate towards the small Speedy options. I don't know if women typically consider the men's and women's collections equally, or if it's a new thing because there have been some more interesting men's designs. I am no LV expert but I'm not a Speedy fan (at least in the larger sizes/monogram canvas) and I fell in love with the taurillon illusion one after Cassie Thorpe flagged it up in a YouTube video.


I actually started looking at men’s bags a few years ago because I wanted mono eclipse pieces and they didn’t typically do women’s pieces in that. Lo and behold - they do all sorts of great men’s things!  My first piece was the trio eclipse bag, followed by 3 CCH, a PO, a double phone pouch, several key pouches, then keepall xs number one in sunset, then in eclipse, and then…Until the speedy 20 in mono came out I wasn’t a speedy person, but love that one. I seem to like the xs more - holds only a little less but is a perfect crossbody for a tall girl that doesn’t stick out from my body! And sometimes men’s bags aren’t quite as expensive - a great plus these days with the insane PI!  I’m loving everyone’s illusion  pieces!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

kkatrina said:


> I was super excited for a minute thinking I had missed something   Toronto, it seems there is no stock right now
> 
> lol clear is even worse than mirror. I don’t want strangers seeing my tampons or how much cash is in my purse! I’m definitely looking forward to newer designs though. The aerogram is so clean and somewhat subtle, I can see how many gravitate towards that one too!!
> 
> View attachment 5360794



That was me who bought the last one in stock in Canada! Yorkdale 2 weeks ago. But I feel like a restock will happen. A friend said it was ATB on the site for a split second in the past week!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Together with the 2 keepalls that I’m using today
> View attachment 5363841


I love your keepall xs esp that wc bagcharm! It’s the one that got away for me lol


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> I love your keepall xs esp that wc bagcharm! It’s the one that got away for me lol


Thanks @Bumbles ! I remember the WC keyring was quite limited in stock, I was lucky that my CA received one piece at her boutique.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> Received my 10th keepall xs ( if I’m not mistaken )
> Keepall xs gradient green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363766
> View attachment 5363765


This collection is already out by You?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> Received my 10th keepall xs ( if I’m not mistaken )
> Keepall xs gradient green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363766
> View attachment 5363765


You should take pictures for the website, it’s so much better than what I’ve seen….Beautiful!


----------



## 23adeline

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You should take pictures for the website, it’s so much better than what I’ve seen….Beautiful!


oh thank you   
This whole collection is not on our LV website yet, I wonder why


----------



## ChanelCanuck

kkatrina said:


> I’m curious about this too! Resale value is high!! Will it remain higher than retail?



I think it will remain higher than retail; at least the eclipse and watercolor ink will, especially if it gets discontinued. The sunset seems more polarizing so I don’t know if it’ll remain above retail, or as much as the others. (It’s more expensive than watercolor for the most part on fashionphile though!)

what was the original retail price for watercolor canvas and watercolor ink? (In US or CDN) I’m curious now what the markup is on fashionphile.


----------



## 23adeline

My keepall xs updated family photos


----------



## fern00

Hi all, how do you store the strap when not using the bag? I have the eclipse XS, I usually store it in the dust bag with the strap attached kind curled up. I don't want to damage or crack my canvas strap. Any suggestions?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> My keepall xs updated family photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364805
> View attachment 5364806
> View attachment 5364807


Wow! Amazing collection!


----------



## Jaime

fern00 said:


> Hi all, how do you store the strap when not using the bag? I have the eclipse XS, I usually store it in the dust bag with the strap attached kind curled up. I don't want to damage or crack my canvas strap. Any suggestions?



I detached it, roll it up and put it inside the bag just as it was delivered to me.


----------



## DrTr

fern00 said:


> Hi all, how do you store the strap when not using the bag? I have the eclipse XS, I usually store it in the dust bag with the strap attached kind curled up. I don't want to damage or crack my canvas strap. Any suggestions?


I detach my straps, and I drape them over a soft pillow on a shelf in the closet so they hang free, basically in the same shape they are when over my shoulder. My closet isn’t a dusty place thank goodness. I find that works for my LV leather straps too.


----------



## bagsamplified

I have a separate care bag from my replacement strap. I store in that now. But before I just kept it attached to the bag and kept bag in care bag.


----------



## maxynot

fern00 said:


> Hi all, how do you store the strap when not using the bag? I have the eclipse XS, I usually store it in the dust bag with the strap attached kind curled up. I don't want to damage or crack my canvas strap. Any suggestions?


I usually roll them up inside their bags. I think I’ve been doing that with my black keepall xs since I got it in late may and haven’t noticed any issues.


----------



## maxynot

Does anyone know how made to order bags work? I have been wanting my first monogram bag and been looking at the speedy hl but I’m unsure if it’s the right bag for me. 

Would it be possible to special order a brown monogram canvas keepall xs with black trim?

The other thought I just had was to search for the ss21 friends keepall xs that I originally wanted but haven’t found it for a decent price yet


----------



## DrTr

maxynot said:


> Does anyone know how made to order bags work? I have been wanting my first monogram bag and been looking at the speedy hl but I’m unsure if it’s the right bag for me.
> 
> Would it be possible to special order a brown monogram canvas keepall xs with black trim?
> 
> The other thought I just had was to search for the ss21 friends keepall xs that I originally wanted but haven’t found it for a decent price yet


I don’t think the xs can be special ordered in monogram and black trim - although if they made it part of World Tour you could as long as you added one “sticker”.  although if you are a VVVIP at LV I suspect anything is possible


----------



## maxynot

DrTr said:


> I don’t think the xs can be special ordered in monogram and black trim - although if they made it part of World Tour you could as long as you added one “sticker”.  although if you are a VVVIP at LV I suspect anything is possible


Ah yea seems like it wouldn’t be as likely. So sad they’re discontinuing it since it’s my favorite bag size. Might have to look at the speedy hl or nano speedy then if I want canvas


----------



## DrTr

I have completed my “three pack” of my most loved keepall xs bags!  I had the sunset, and mono eclipse reverse, and I finally found the one I loved but missed!  Presenting the wonderful distorted damier/black leather. I love pop art and mid century modern design and architecture, this little bag from Virgil Abloh (may he rest in power and peace) is a mod stunner. I feel so lucky as the xs is being d/c. I’m at xs peace  

(sorry for the dust - it’s not visible to the eye, and I wipe everything first but the iPhone camera shows every dit and dot!)


----------



## maxynot

DrTr said:


> I have completed my “three pack” of my most loved keepall xs bags!  I had the sunset, and mono eclipse reverse, and I finally found the one I loved but missed!  Presenting the wonderful distorted damier/black leather. I love pop art and mid century modern design and architecture, this little bag from Virgil Abloh (may he rest in power and peace) is a mod stunner. I feel so lucky as the xs is being d/c. I’m at xs peace
> 
> (sorry for the dust - it’s not visible to the eye, and I wipe everything first but the iPhone camera shows every dit and dot!)
> 
> View attachment 5368791
> View attachment 5368792
> View attachment 5368793


Oh my gosh love it! Did you buy it preloved?


----------



## bagsamplified

DrTr said:


> I have completed my “three pack” of my most loved keepall xs bags!  I had the sunset, and mono eclipse reverse, and I finally found the one I loved but missed!  Presenting the wonderful distorted damier/black leather. I love pop art and mid century modern design and architecture, this little bag from Virgil Abloh (may he rest in power and peace) is a mod stunner. I feel so lucky as the xs is being d/c. I’m at xs peace
> 
> (sorry for the dust - it’s not visible to the eye, and I wipe everything first but the iPhone camera shows every dit and dot!)
> 
> View attachment 5368791
> View attachment 5368792
> View attachment 5368793


Congratulations!!! What a stunner to add to your collection! Loved hearing why you love it!


----------



## DrTr

maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh love it! Did you buy it preloved?


Thanks so much!  My one and only brand new and “new to me” bag. Never thought I would do that, but really wanted it. 


bagsamplified said:


> Congratulations!!! What a stunner to add to your collection! Loved hearing why you love it!


Thanks!  It is so fun to look at the white/black damier, and I love the leather. Now I’m on a bag fast for sure!


----------



## fern00

Sad that the Keepall xs is being discontinued, I guess they don't sell too well.


----------



## DrTr

fern00 said:


> Sad that the Keepall xs is being discontinued, I guess they don't sell too well.


I think they sell out continuously - the men’s prints and colors on those has been great, and they are flat enough to lay against us without sticking out too far, and have great long straps for the tall among us. My guess is they are expensive to make because they are small, hence they are going to bail. Dk, but they are sure popular here!


----------



## Jumper

fern00 said:


> Sad that the Keepall xs is being discontinued, I guess they don't sell too well.


Really? XS is being discontinued? By when? They are still coming out with new designs this SS22 season... why would they plan to discontinue a line and still come up with new prints for it? I feel a fomo rising in me now.....


----------



## DrTr

Jumper said:


> Really? XS is being discontinued? By when? They are still coming out with new designs this SS22 season... why would they plan to discontinue a line and still come up with new prints for it? I feel a fomo rising in me now.....


I know, right?  I’ve seen it on foxlv Instagram twice now, with word being this ss22 one is the last. I hope that news is wrong!!! Maybe they decided to retire in honor of Virgil’s passing. Dk. I get the FOMO - partly why I finally got my damier distorted!


----------



## fern00

DrTr said:


> I think they sell out continuously - the men’s prints and colors on those has been great, and they are flat enough to lay against us without sticking out too far, and have great long straps for the tall among us. My guess is they are expensive to make because they are small, hence they are going to bail. Dk, but they are sure popular here!



My friend that works for LV told me they don't sell well because they are too small and men are not into them which I beg to differ. Also the nano speedy is super popular so I don't think tha'ts the reason. I don't think they are expensive to make at least not the canvas ones, I mean they are very overpriced for a small bag


----------



## fern00

Jumper said:


> Really? XS is being discontinued? By when? They are still coming out with new designs this SS22 season... why would they plan to discontinue a line and still come up with new prints for it? I feel a fomo rising in me now.....


I know, right.  Its been confirmed by FoxyLV and also a SA posted on IG the  Damier stripes collection is the last keepall xs


----------



## Jumper

DrTr said:


> I know, right?  I’ve seen it on foxlv Instagram twice now, with word being this ss22 one is the last. I hope that news is wrong!!! Maybe they decided to retire in honor of Virgil’s passing. Dk. I get the FOMO - partly why I finally got my damier distorted!


I may not have caught her insta stories regularly... hence, missing out on info here and there. Is it just the XS being discontinued or it’s sister size city keepall as well? I kept thinking I can hold off getting XS since it’s like a “permanent” piece. I don’t have any more place (excuses) to keep getting small bags in my collection. And, I’m not quite as sure about the XS compared to the city. If I’m tempted, it’s mainly due to fomo... honestly, I think the city suits me better than XS mainly due to its capacity. The city fills a gap in my collection, while XS is in competition with my MPA or Diane, which ever the size capacity is closer to.


----------



## DrTr

fern00 said:


> My friend that works for LV told me they don't sell well because they are too small and men are not into them which I beg to differ. Also the nano speedy is super popular so I don't think tha'ts the reason. I don't think they are expensive to make at least not the canvas ones, I mean they are very overpriced for a small bag


There isn’t a single LV piece that isn’t overpriced at this point!  Their PI’s are insane and way beyond actual cost of goods etc.  LV has been profit gouging IMHO. I choose to buy some, I’m fairly bag satisfied finally, so am sitting out all sorts of releases for awhile. But I will miss the XS in new prints.


----------



## fern00

DrTr said:


> There isn’t a single LV piece that isn’t overpriced at this point!  Their PI’s are insane and way beyond actual cost of goods etc.  LV has been profit gouging IMHO. I choose to buy some, I’m fairly bag satisfied finally, so am sitting out all sorts of releases for awhile. But I will miss the XS in new prints.



ugh I agree. Every time I think I'm at bag peace something catches my eyes and I'm like I need it, two more bags and hopefully I will be done for a long while lol


----------



## maxynot

DrTr said:


> I know, right?  I’ve seen it on foxlv Instagram twice now, with word being this ss22 one is the last. I hope that news is wrong!!! Maybe they decided to retire in honor of Virgil’s passing. Dk. I get the FOMO - partly why I finally got my damier distorted!


This is what I also thought. Maybe since Virgil introduced the bag they want to retire it. Another thought I had was what if it’s because they might release the keepall 25? I think fw22 had a larger size “small” keepall. Not sure if I can find the picture now


----------



## DrTr

Jumper said:


> I may not have caught her insta stories regularly... hence, missing out on info here and there. Is it just the XS being discontinued or it’s sister size city keepall as well? I kept thinking I can hold off getting XS since it’s like a “permanent” piece. I don’t have any more place (excuses) to keep getting small bags in my collection. And, I’m not quite as sure about the XS compared to the city. If I’m tempted, it’s mainly due to fomo... honestly, I think the city suits me better than XS mainly due to its capacity. The city fills a gap in my collection, while XS is in competition with my MPA or Diane, which ever the size capacity is closer to.


I haven’t heard the city is going. Doesn’t mean it isn’t - I’m not an insider, but only saw news re xs. I laughed at your “I don’t have any more place (excuses) to keep getting small bags in my collection.”  I’m with you on that one!  I don’t really have any more places or excuses for new bags of any size!!  And I think the City bag is great - if it had handles I’d probably have one!!


----------



## fibbi

Oh no I love the xs size it looks small but can hold quite a lot!! I wish I have the budget to get one with different print. I have the watercolor one and I love it!!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> I have completed my “three pack” of my most loved keepall xs bags!  I had the sunset, and mono eclipse reverse, and I finally found the one I loved but missed!  Presenting the wonderful distorted damier/black leather. I love pop art and mid century modern design and architecture, this little bag from Virgil Abloh (may he rest in power and peace) is a mod stunner. I feel so lucky as the xs is being d/c. I’m at xs peace
> 
> (sorry for the dust - it’s not visible to the eye, and I wipe everything first but the iPhone camera shows every dit and dot!)
> 
> View attachment 5368791
> View attachment 5368792
> View attachment 5368793


Congrats DrTr! This one is stunning and definitely very special indeed. I like the special touches on the bag too, and so happy for you to complete your trifecta! But…….. are you sure?  It is being dc right?! All 3 items are special from Virgil, but the sunset is my favourite. That one is beauitful! Enjoy your new beauty and I hope you can take it with you on your next holiday!


----------



## Jumper

DrTr said:


> I haven’t heard the city is going. Doesn’t mean it isn’t - I’m not an insider, but only saw news re xs. I laughed at your “I don’t have any more place (excuses) to keep getting small bags in my collection.”  I’m with you on that one!  I don’t really have any more places or excuses for new bags of any size!!  And I think the City bag is great - if it had handles I’d probably have one!!


Aaahhh… precisely, the city has no handles, it offers a different look from XS or speedy. It’s size is in between XS and speedy and with the no handles, you could pair it with a shorter strap, it look very different. Doesn’t it offers to fill a gap in your collection?


----------



## DrTr

Jumper said:


> Aaahhh… precisely, the city has no handles, it offers a different look from XS or speedy. It’s size is in between XS and speedy and with the no handles, you could pair it with a shorter strap, it look very different. Doesn’t it offers to fill a gap in your collection?


Thankfully for once it doesn’t have a place in my collection  I’m trying be radically honest with myself about exactly what I like, will actually use, and won’t have a single regret about. Thankfully I’ve gotten better at that in the last year year! I like of LVoe many of LV’s pieces, but I don‘t prefer just as many if not more, thank goodness!! Have to show SOME restraint and with all of you lovely folks, as enabling central (ok, I do it too!!) it’s easy to get caught up in the fun.


----------



## Jumper

DrTr said:


> Thankfully for once it doesn’t have a place in my collection  I’m trying be radically honest with myself about exactly what I like, will actually use, and won’t have a single regret about. Thankfully I’ve gotten better at that in the last year year! I like of LVoe many of LV’s pieces, but I don‘t prefer just as many if not more, thank goodness!! Have to show SOME restraint and with all of you lovely folks, as enabling central (ok, I do it too!!) it’s easy to get caught up in the fun.


True. Sometimes newer bags come out and I would feel it fits my needs better than a previous bag which I own. I feel torn and ultimately would choose to buy the newer bag at the end of the day. I used to hoard all my bags and recently have learnt to let go of the ones which I don’t love, don’t fit my collection or are the overlaps in my collection that I like least. I also would never buy light coloured bags myself even though they look pretty because I cannot manage them well and I would be very upset if I dirty them. But I love seeing so many TPFers here rocking them!


----------



## DrTr

Jumper said:


> True. Sometimes newer bags come out and I would feel it fits my needs better than a previous bag which I own. I feel torn and ultimately would choose to buy the newer bag at the end of the day. I used to hoard all my bags and recently have learnt to let go of the ones which I don’t love, don’t fit my collection or are the overlaps in my collection that I like least. I also would never buy light coloured bags myself even though they look pretty because I cannot manage them well and I would be very upset if I dirty them. But I love seeing so many TPFers here rocking them!


I know - the ultimate dilemma for many of us. I have let go of select bags finally (took a lot of mental effort!) so I could replace with more functional or just more lovely newer pieces. I do have a bit of a concern with my spring NF with white leather on one side - but I decided to do my one and only white!  The great thing about it is the back is black so on darker clothes don’t worry about color transfer.


----------



## ingenieux00

If you missed out on this months ago, it looks like this CA can order it for you


----------



## Jaime

That one is available to order online where I am.


----------



## kkatrina

bagsamplified said:


> I love the clean look of Aerogram too! Hence my Aerogram phase on the weekend   I've cooled off them for now but they are sleek!
> 
> I went and tried the blue and orange with my Yellow strap and mixing the different colours. What are your thoughts? I didn't try blue with orange or vice versa because I definitely wouldn't get both, but that'd be a fun combo, too.
> 
> There was no black in that store .
> I think if I got the blue, I'd also use the strap with some other non LV bags for fun. Or I'd sell the strap . Fashionphile had a brand new blue bag without the strap.
> 
> I also like the Sling Bag in orange but again wouldn't wear it as much and I like the choice of hiding the logo.
> 
> Orange strap would be like fruit salad with my Yellow bag
> 
> Pics aren't great as I just wanted to try quickly and get on with my day, plus they were short staffed while Savoir Faire is on. But I hope the pics help.
> 
> Orange interior is as BRIGHT as the outer !! Linings are textile.
> 
> View attachment 5360845
> View attachment 5360846
> View attachment 5360847
> View attachment 5360848


I loveeeee the way you mixed and matched!!! What beauties!!! These bags are small and supposed to be fun. The way you swapped the straps are perfect.


----------



## kkatrina

bagsamplified said:


> Lol you sound like me when I discovered them in November  I couldn't believe they existed, they are awesome!
> 
> How did you discover them? Mine was on display in store


I actually don’t even remember how I discovered them!!! But yes, I can’t believe they existed either!! I’ve never seen them in person though - just one of those bags you know…love at first sight from pics


----------



## kkatrina

ChanelCanuck said:


> I think it will remain higher than retail; at least the eclipse and watercolor ink will, especially if it gets discontinued. The sunset seems more polarizing so I don’t know if it’ll remain above retail, or as much as the others. (It’s more expensive than watercolor for the most part on fashionphile though!)
> 
> what was the original retail price for watercolor canvas and watercolor ink? (In US or CDN) I’m curious now what the markup is on fashionphile.


Here are some listed. This is in Canadian dollars. Retail is $2580. If it is higher than retail I may buy two


----------



## kkatrina

fern00 said:


> ugh I agree. Every time I think I'm at bag peace something catches my eyes and I'm like I need it, two more bags and hopefully I will be done for a long while lol


Omg I COULDN'T AGREE MORE. Seriously…every single time


----------



## lemondln

fern00 said:


> ugh I agree. Every time I think I'm at bag peace something catches my eyes and I'm like I need it, two more bags and hopefully I will be done for a long while lol




I have this feeling in Jan, I told my husband this is my last bag, no more bags. He is like "Really?" I said "Hard yes"
Since then, I got my dream vintage bag, and a fendi bag


----------



## Jaime

Having the same issue. I said 3 bags ago I wasn't buying any more this year... Yet 3 bags later I now have a wish list of 6 (none of them LV though).. I want to be done but it's so hard.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

kkatrina said:


> Here are some listed. This is in Canadian dollars. Retail is $2580. If it is higher than retail I may buy two
> 
> View attachment 5374884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374885



Yeah, the eclipse is $2,580 but do you remember how much the watercolor ink (or even the canvas) were?  I paid $2,800 at a consignment shop for my watercolor ink and I'm wondering how much retail is.

These TRR prices seem so much higher than Fashionphile, or maybe that's just the sticker shock seeing it in CDN instead of US!


----------



## fern00

I am thinking about getting this watercolor for summer. Anyone that has it, any issues with color transfer? I've never owned a white bag but realized that I don't have a summer bag. Or maybe I should get the ink one,  ugh can't decide .


----------



## Jaime

I have the city keepall in the same canvas and used it as my main bag for a month straight. No issues with transfer but I think this will vary depending what you wear it with, what the material is like etc. I have had issues with transfer on other bags when after asking others haven't and vice versa in the past.


----------



## bagsamplified

fern00 said:


> I am thinking about getting this watercolor for summer. Anyone that has it, any issues with color transfer? I've never owned a white bag but realized that I don't have a summer bag. Or maybe I should get the ink one,  ugh can't decide .


There's a fantastic Watercolour thread from last year, people there would also have tips https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/watercolor-capsule-collection-2021.1039564/


----------



## lemondln

fern00 said:


> I am thinking about getting this watercolor for summer. Anyone that has it, any issues with color transfer? I've never owned a white bag but realized that I don't have a summer bag. Or maybe I should get the ink one,  ugh can't decide .



I love this color, so regret not getting this one when it was available


----------



## ingenieux00

Looks like the keepall XS' successor will probably be the keepall 25


----------



## maxynot

ingenieux00 said:


> Looks like the keepall XS' successor will probably be the keepall 25
> View attachment 5388396


It looks so cute and comes with a luggage tag! Now to wait for the eclipse version that’s usable and not transparent


----------



## south-of-france

And a heftier price


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> Meet my new Keepall XXXS!
> 
> View attachment 5364428
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364427
> 
> I've got tons of pics and a commentary on this post in EU thread. to save time thank you if you want to read here.
> 
> I wore with my Keepall XS strap and love it!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/eu-chatting-and-stalking.1031579/post-35079884



This is so cute! 
It is still available in the USA right now and I need some input! I really wish I had ordered the keepall XS in this print but it looks like it sold out worldwide a long time ago. Should I get this bag charm or wait for another cute pattern to come out in the bag size? I guess it would be a keepall 25 if the XS is being discontinued?
Thank you!


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> This is so cute!
> It is still available in the USA right now and I need some input! I really wish I had ordered the keepall XS in this print but it looks like it sold out worldwide a long time ago. Should I get this bag charm or wait for another cute pattern to come out in the bag size? I guess it would be a keepall 25 if the XS is being discontinued?
> Thank you!


I love my bag charm from this collection! I'm really glad I bought it, for me it has totally "made up" as a collection substitute for the Keepall XS which was out of my budget. I have had it for a month and use it a lot! It depends I guess, the previous Keepall XS designs have also been amazing. You could ask in the EU thread as a member there felt that the Keepall XS wasn't fully being discontinued yet? They may have an idea of what's coming up. If you're into the City Keepall, the photos show that's being released soon in the Bandana print!


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> This is so cute!
> It is still available in the USA right now and I need some input! I really wish I had ordered the keepall XS in this print but it looks like it sold out worldwide a long time ago. Should I get this bag charm or wait for another cute pattern to come out in the bag size? I guess it would be a keepall 25 if the XS is being discontinued?
> Thank you!


Also, if you love this Illusion print and feel like you missed out on the Keepall XS version, I'd recommend trying for the charm if it's still available! Even though there are some obvious differences in size etc, it's still a really fun colourway in the charm size. Good luck, PS- it'd go super well with your MF Papillon BB I reckon


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> Also, if you love this Illusion print and feel like you missed out on the Keepall XS version, I'd recommend trying for the charm if it's still available! Even though there are some obvious differences in size etc, it's still a really fun colourway in the charm size. Good luck, PS- it'd go super well with your MF Papillon BB I reckon


This is really good advice, thank you! I love your photos of your xxs keepall, it is so special!


----------



## Moobarry12

I figured I’d ask here instead of creating a new thread. If you had to pick would you go with the new nano speedy or the keepall xs in mono eclipse reverse? I’m thinking about exchanging my nano speedy for the keepall xs. I can’t go to a store now and try it on so I’m hoping to use your opinions  I guess part of me is afraid to let go of the nano speedy since it was so hard to get. It’s so gorgeous but it’s so tiny. Crazy how small it is in real life compared to pictures and videos. Anyways, thank you in advance.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Moobarry12 said:


> I figured I’d ask here instead of creating a new thread. If you had to pick would you go with the new nano speedy or the keepall xs in mono eclipse reverse? I’m thinking about exchanging my nano speedy for the keepall xs. I can’t go to a store now and try it on so I’m hoping to use your opinions  I guess part of me is afraid to let go of the nano speedy since it was so hard to get. It’s so gorgeous but it’s so tiny. Crazy how small it is in real life compared to pictures and videos. Anyways, thank you in advance.


in my opinion I would exchange for the keepall xs. I have the city keepall in eclipse and love that’s it’s a little different than mono and unique style with the different color on the sides. I have the nano and never use it, it doesn’t feel like a bag to me. i have the ink keepall xs and like the size much better. I can’t figure out all the hype for the nano.


----------



## Jaime

Moobarry12 said:


> I figured I’d ask here instead of creating a new thread. If you had to pick would you go with the new nano speedy or the keepall xs in mono eclipse reverse? I’m thinking about exchanging my nano speedy for the keepall xs. I can’t go to a store now and try it on so I’m hoping to use your opinions  I guess part of me is afraid to let go of the nano speedy since it was so hard to get. It’s so gorgeous but it’s so tiny. Crazy how small it is in real life compared to pictures and videos. Anyways, thank you in advance.



I'd go the keepall xs too. I use small bags mostly but I don't understand the nano speedy. It's too small to be practical for anything. I only carry wallet, phone, keys and key pouch (for my license and one key). I can downsize that to just the key pouch, phone and keys if needed but I always buy the largest phone when I upgrade. My phone wouldn't even fit in it and while it's usually in my hand I want the option to put it in. The keepall xs is small enough without being useless IMO.


----------



## Moobarry12

LVlvoe_bug said:


> in my opinion I would exchange for the keepall xs. I have the city keepall in eclipse and love that’s it’s a little different than mono and unique style with the different color on the sides. I have the nano and never use it, it doesn’t feel like a bag to me. i have the ink keepall xs and like the size much better. I can’t figure out all the hype for the nano.


That’s all I needed to hear  I think I’m going to take your advice and exchange it. I was hoping my nano speedy would be my everyday bag for running errands but it’s just not it for me. Thanks for also sharing you never wear your nano speedy…I see the same thing happening for me if I keep it. It’s super cute and tiny but like you said it’s not much of a bag. I feel like I’m forcing myself to want it. I’m going to reach out to my ca right now about the exchange ☺️


----------



## Moobarry12

Jaime said:


> I'd go the keepall xs too. I use small bags mostly but I don't understand the nano speedy. It's too small to be practical for anything. I only carry wallet, phone, keys and key pouch (for my license and one key). I can downsize that to just the key pouch, phone and keys if needed but I always buy the largest phone when I upgrade. My phone wouldn't even fit in it and while it's usually in my hand I want the option to put it in. The keepall xs is small enough without being useless IMO.


Well said! I’m like you and carry the basics everyday but it appears even just carrying so little it would be a hassle getting in and out of the nano speedy. Every video I’ve watched raved about the nano speedy so I just wanted to make sure I was making a smart decision/not over looking anything on exchanging for the keepall xs. This is the confirmation I needed. Thank you so much, so helpful!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Moobarry12 said:


> That’s all I needed to hear  I think I’m going to take your advice and exchange it. I was hoping my nano speedy would be my everyday bag for running errands but it’s just not it for me. Thanks for also sharing you never wear your nano speedy…I see the same thing happening for me if I keep it. It’s super cute and tiny but like you said it’s not much of a bag. I feel like I’m forcing myself to want it. I’m going to reach out to my ca right now about the exchange ☺


Its so tiny and to me weird looking for a bag. I’m trying to talk myself into selling it but making  sure I don’t regret it even though I don’t think I will…I’m feeling just like you that it’s cute but tiny . It’s kind of like what are we missing that we are not obsessed with it ? I think you’ll really like the xs ….I hope you do!!


----------



## nicole0612

I think the keepall XS is easier to get into without the zipper scratching up your hand as the “mouth” is bigger.


----------



## bagsamplified

I would definitely go with the keepall xs, the mono eclipse print and colourway is a modern classic i feel. but I am biased as I tend to shy away from brown mono. But I think in general if you're more drawn to one bag over another, your gut is pointing you in the right direction. You shouldn't feel like having to try to enjoy the Nano or any other bag. Plus everyone's practical points about the nano being too small, zip scratching hand, etc- all very helpful!


----------



## Moobarry12

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Its so tiny and to me weird looking for a bag. I’m trying to talk myself into selling it but making  sure I don’t regret it even though I don’t think I will…I’m feeling just like you that it’s cute but tiny . It’s kind of like what are we missing that we are not obsessed with it ? I think you’ll really like the xs ….I hope you do!!


Thank you, I’ll keep you posted as soon as I get it. I’ve been watching videos and looking at pictures and I think I’ll enjoy it so much more  I always have to remind myself if I sell one of my bags it makes room for a new bag! That always helps me feel better  but yes I’m glad we can agree that the nano speedy is over hyped!


nicole0612 said:


> I think the keepall XS is easier to get into without the zipper scratching up your hand as the “mouth” is bigger.


Totally agree with this statement about the zipper scratching. I was afraid I’d possibly scratch up my SLGs trying to get them in and out lol


----------



## nicole0612

Moobarry12 said:


> Thank you, I’ll keep you posted as soon as I get it. I’ve been watching videos and looking at pictures and I think I’ll enjoy it so much more  I always have to remind myself if I sell one of my bags it makes room for a new bag! That always helps me feel better  but yes I’m glad we can agree that the nano speedy is over hyped!
> 
> Totally agree with this statement about the zipper scratching. I was afraid I’d possibly scratch up my SLGs trying to get them in and out lol


Exactly! I have some bags where my SLGs can be scratched up by the zipper so I keep them in ziplock bags, which kind of defeats the purpose of a pretty luxury SLG!


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Anyone have thoughts on this xs? It would be my 3rd so I already know I love the style. The bright orange looks like Florida fun to me, especially in the summer months. Just wondering if I’d tire of it and/or resell down the road… thoughts?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVFloridagirl said:


> Anyone have thoughts on this xs? It would be my 3rd so I already know I love the style. The bright orange looks like Florida fun to me, especially in the summer months. Just wondering if I’d tire of it and/or resell down the road… thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402025


I think it would be such a fun color to have in Florida! If you already know you love the style, I don’t think you would get tired of it? I love the pop of color. Are you thinking you’d get tired of the color or style?


----------



## DrTr

LVFloridagirl said:


> Anyone have thoughts on this xs? It would be my 3rd so I already know I love the style. The bright orange looks like Florida fun to me, especially in the summer months. Just wondering if I’d tire of it and/or resell down the road… thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402025


I have the orange monogram key pouch in aerogram and love it!! The leather is wonderful, and I bought it as a pop of color for my sunset keepall xs and a few other bags. I’m a confirmed color lover, so I’m always in favor of colors you love. Why not go for it? Not that I’m trying to enable you or anything


----------



## Moobarry12

I just wanted to thank you guys for telling me to go with the keepall xs vs nano speedy. Wow the zipper length and the roominess of the bag compared to the speedy. And the strap can actually hit my hip or below my hip if I wanted to. The keepall xs was the best decision for me. I love it. Thanks again


----------



## ingenieux00

LVFloridagirl said:


> Anyone have thoughts on this xs? It would be my 3rd so I already know I love the style. The bright orange looks like Florida fun to me, especially in the summer months. Just wondering if I’d tire of it and/or resell down the road… thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402025


I LOVE the color, but I'm not a fan of the fabric strap. If you don't mind that, I say go for it!


----------



## lemondln

LVFloridagirl said:


> Anyone have thoughts on this xs? It would be my 3rd so I already know I love the style. The bright orange looks like Florida fun to me, especially in the summer months. Just wondering if I’d tire of it and/or resell down the road… thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402025




Is the color easy to adapt to most of your clothes? are you gonna use it regularly or occasionally?  
Are you a collector or daily user?


----------



## bagsamplified

LVFloridagirl said:


> Anyone have thoughts on this xs? It would be my 3rd so I already know I love the style. The bright orange looks like Florida fun to me, especially in the summer months. Just wondering if I’d tire of it and/or resell down the road… thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402025


I think its be awesome in the sun! I tried this in summer and it was beautiful. I find personally it's hard to predict if I'd love a colour like this longterm or not, but if you're willing to give it a go, it is a unique and unusual colour and very functional design!

The interior is all orange too which I thought was super cool. 

I'd go with what another poster here suggested, are you buying this to collect or to use regularly? I guess that can vary but that might help

Also this did go up during the last PI


----------



## maxynot

Looks like the keepall 25 is coming?


----------



## DrTr

@foxlv provided this pic on IG.  If you look closely it appears there might be a small keepall, reminds me of the grey shadow print only blue. Who knows!


----------



## ingenieux00

DrTr said:


> @foxlv provided this pic on IG.  If you look closely it appears there might be a small keepall, reminds me of the grey shadow print only blue. Who knows!
> 
> View attachment 5411699


It's a City Keepall. The giveaway is its lack of handles


----------



## DrTr

ingenieux00 said:


> It's a City Keepall. The giveaway is its lack of handles


Maybe, but the photo isn’t great quality and the size and strap width look keepall xs and I’m not sure I don’t see handles that blend with the jacket. Of course it matters not until they release actual Hd photos!


----------



## Jaime

I actually think it just looks like the city too. Zooming in.


----------



## chantilly72

DrTr said:


> Maybe, but the photo isn’t great quality and the size and strap width look keepall xs and I’m not sure I don’t see handles that blend with the jacket. Of course it matters not until they release actual Hd photos!



mattd posted a zoomed in version and it's very obviously a City. The nylon strap is also a dead giveaway. The XS strap is narrower and has a shoulder pad.


----------



## ingenieux00

According to this post, there are new keepall xs coming in mint green (It will be the color of the handle trunk pictured) orange and black taurillon!


----------



## bagsamplified

ingenieux00 said:


> According to this post, there are new keepall xs coming in mint green (It will be the color of the handle trunk pictured) orange and black taurillon!
> View attachment 5420813
> View attachment 5420814


      

So excited! Can't wait to see if you guys pick anything. 

I love the mint green in the trunk pictured!


----------



## ingenieux00

bagsamplified said:


> So excited! Can't wait to see if you guys pick anything.
> 
> I love the mint green in the trunk pictured!


I love the mint green too! I feel like the orange and black will too closely resemble the aerogram that's out now.


----------



## bagsamplified

ingenieux00 said:


> I love the mint green too! I feel like the orange and black will too closely resemble the aerogram that's out now.


I have been thinking of the upcoming Orange slender wallet taurillon tbh! It really pops. Aerogram is a better price I think though, but doesn't come in slender wallet


----------



## ingenieux00

ingenieux00 said:


> According to this post, there are new keepall xs coming in mint green (It will be the color of the handle trunk pictured) orange and black taurillon!
> View attachment 5420813
> View attachment 5420814


So I asked my CA today and she said that it's going to be a Keepall 25 and it'll be $2,650 USD. She doesn't have a picture though. I'm so intrigued!


----------



## nicole0612

ingenieux00 said:


> So I asked my CA today and she said that it's going to be a Keepall 25 and it'll be $2,650 USD. She doesn't have a picture though. I'm so intrigued!


I love the color, and I just love the smaller keepalls in general. Sorry for the silly question, but would a 25 be smaller or larger compared to the keepall XS or city keepall?


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> I love the color, and I just love the smaller keepalls in general. Sorry for the silly question, but would a 25 be smaller or larger compared to the keepall XS or city keepall?


Not silly, I don't know either. 

I wonder if it'll be proper leather straps this time


----------



## ingenieux00

nicole0612 said:


> I love the color, and I just love the smaller keepalls in general. Sorry for the silly question, but would a 25 be smaller or larger compared to the keepall XS or city keepall?



Looks like the 25 sits between them since the XS is 21cm and the city is 27cm.


----------



## ingenieux00

bagsamplified said:


> Not silly, I don't know either.
> 
> I wonder if it'll be proper leather straps this time


I really really hope they do the right thing and use a leather strap. However, the handle trunk is pictured with a nylon strap so that worries me.


----------



## Roe

nicole0612 said:


> I love the color, and I just love the smaller keepalls in general. Sorry for the silly question, but would a 25 be smaller or larger compared to the keepall XS or city keepall?


Not a silly question. I would say my xs keepall is smaller than the 20. I fit my in my speedy 20 than my xs keep all.


----------



## nicole0612

ingenieux00 said:


> Looks like the 25 sits between them since the XS is 21cm and the city is 27cm.


Thank you! It is on my list then


----------



## nicole0612

Roe said:


> Not a silly question. I would say my xs keepall is smaller than the 20. I fit my in my speedy 20 than my xs keep all.


Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Anyone know if there will be a new keepall xs in canvas in the future?


----------



## ingenieux00

ingenieux00 said:


> I really really hope they do the right thing and use a leather strap. However, the handle trunk is pictured with a nylon strap so that worries me.


Welp, it has a fabric strap. Womp womp


----------



## nicole0612

Nice comparison of the sizes from IG.


----------



## nicole0612

I really want the green one! Does anyone know when orders will open up?


----------



## bagsamplified

That orange keepall 25 is super cute...


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> That orange keepall 25 is super cute...


I saw the black one in store yesterday. it wasn't my cup of tea. I like cutesy things.


----------



## ingenieux00

nicole0612 said:


> I really want the green one! Does anyone know when orders will open up?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434516
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434517
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434519


My CA offered to order it for me near the beginning of June so you should be able to place an order with your CA now. I'm not positive but I think it's releasing Friday.


----------



## nicole0612

ingenieux00 said:


> My CA offered to order it for me near the beginning of June so you should be able to place an order with your CA now. I'm not positive but I think it's releasing Friday.


Thanks! It is so hard to keep track. Luckily I think it will still be easy to order.


----------



## fern00

Now I'm torn, I own the keepall xs and love it but I kinda want the 25 I prefer it over the city keepall which is just too big


----------



## nicole0612

I love it!


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> I love it!


It looks a lot bigger than Keepall XS! It almost looked as big as City Keepall to me in those photos but it could just be scale.

It looks so nice and soft


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> It looks a lot bigger than Keepall XS! It almost looked as big as City Keepall to me in those photos but it could just be scale.
> 
> It looks so nice and soft


Here is a comparison photo. It looks big in this photo also, but I saw another one where it looks right in between in size. I much prefer the XS, but I do love leather!


----------



## maxynot

nicole0612 said:


> Here is a comparison photo. It looks big in this photo also, but I saw another one where it looks right in between in size. I much prefer the XS, but I do love leather!


I also prefer the xs. I wish they just added handles to the city keepall so I could justify the bag. But if it’s just an inch more I’m happy with my keepall xs (although I wish it came with the luggage tag)


----------



## nicole0612

maxynot said:


> I also prefer the xs. I wish they just added handles to the city keepall so I could justify the bag. But if it’s just an inch more I’m happy with my keepall xs (although I wish it came with the luggage tag)


I will have to see if I can be patient and wait for another option to come out in my beloved green, otherwise I may have to cave and get this one. Though I am not a fan of the strap at all.


----------



## j83702

Keepall 25 next to my Nano Speedy and Métis. Yes I cut the Nano strap off.


----------



## bagsamplified

j83702 said:


> Keepall 25 next to my Nano Speedy and Métis. Yes I cut the Nano strap off.
> View attachment 5438741
> View attachment 5438742
> View attachment 5438743
> View attachment 5438744


Congrats! Ooh that Taurillon leather is so beautiful!


----------



## ingenieux00

Looks like a 25 is coming in eclipse soon!


----------



## maxynot

ingenieux00 said:


> Looks like a 25 is coming in eclipse soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576239


Looks like the size they should’ve initially released instead of having the xs and city


----------



## Lizzys

ingenieux00 said:


> Looks like a 25 is coming in eclipse soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576239


Thanks for posting this! I was hoping LV would do this because it would be the perfect size for me and I wished for it in eclipse too! Hope they will release it soon! Can’t wait!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Lizzys said:


> Thanks for posting this! I was hoping LV would do this because it would be the perfect size for me and I wished for it in eclipse too! Hope they will release it soon! Can’t wait!


This could be interesting … I’m considering getting the XS in eclipse but wonder if I might like this more. Is the keepall 25 in between the sizes of the Speedy 25 and keepall xs? I also wonder if the canvas print is upside down on the sides of this one too.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Aliluvlv said:


> This could be interesting … I’m considering getting the XS in eclipse but wonder if I might like this more. Is the keepall 25 in between the sizes of the Speedy 25 and keepall xs? I also wonder if the canvas print is upside down on the sides of this one too.


I would say Keepall 25 is in between size of speedy 25 and speedy 20. Keepall XS is even more small then speedy 20. For those who find speedy 25 kind of big and speedy 20 tiny you’ll love keepall 25


----------



## ingenieux00

Was anyone looking for this?


----------



## DrTr

ingenieux00 said:


> Was anyone looking for this?
> 
> View attachment 5577944


can’t believe there is one left! It’s my favorite little keepall ever. Hope someone snags it.


----------



## ingenieux00

Lizzys said:


> Thanks for posting this! I was hoping LV would do this because it would be the perfect size for me and I wished for it in eclipse too! Hope they will release it soon! Can’t wait!


Since it's upside down on the luggage tag I think the sides will also be upside down, but hopefully we'll get confirmation soon!


----------



## maxynot

I was shocked to see the keepall 25 is so close to the city keepall in size (feat my baby nano speedy lol)


----------



## Bumbles

maxynot said:


> I was shocked to see the keepall 25 is so close to the city keepall in size (feat my baby nano speedy lol)
> View attachment 5578447


Your baby nano speedy is so cute in the pic!    So pretty in pink. Are you enjoying it? Would you recommend it?


----------



## ingenieux00

Looks like there is no upside down LV logo on the side


----------



## ingenieux00

ingenieux00 said:


> Looks like there is no upside down LV logo on the side
> 
> View attachment 5578468


And it has the stupid fabric strap


----------



## maxynot

Bumbles said:


> Your baby nano speedy is so cute in the pic!    So pretty in pink. Are you enjoying it? Would you recommend it?


Oh my gosh its literally the cutest bag ever! Yes I’m loving it. I think it’s more of a fun bag and I have to play Tetris to pack all my essentials. I think I’d recommend it if you’re not in a rush to find something from the bag and go. I usually have to search around a bit if I pack it full. It’s definitely the smallest I’ll go for a “practical” bag.


----------



## Lizzys

ingenieux00 said:


> And it has the stupid fabric strap
> 
> View attachment 5578473


Some of the excitement for this bag went away with your mention of the stupid fabric strap! I guess I could use my XS keepall strap.


----------



## maxynot

ingenieux00 said:


> And it has the stupid fabric strap
> 
> View attachment 5578473


That is literally a crime. The reverse keepall xs strap was perfecttt


----------



## Lizzys

Does anyone know when the keepall 25 in eclipse will be released?


----------



## ingenieux00

Lizzys said:


> Does anyone know when the keepall 25 in eclipse will be released?


Where are you located? I saw it available on the french site today but I'm in the US and no sign of it on the website. Just did a store search and there looks to be healthy stock across Europe and Asia but no trace of it in the Americas


----------



## Lizzys

ingenieux00 said:


> Where are you located? I saw it available on the french site today but I'm in the US and no sign of it on the website. Just did a store search and there looks to be healthy stock across Europe and Asia but no trace of it in the Americas
> 
> View attachment 5578683


Thank you for your reply!  I am also in the US so hopefully it will be on the website here soon. Are you thinking about getting one?


----------



## ingenieux00

Lizzys said:


> Thank you for your reply!  I am also in the US so hopefully it will be on the website here soon. Are you thinking about getting one?


I've always thought the XS was a little too small so when I saw it was coming in the 25 size I was excited, but that strap is almost a dealbreaker! Have to think about it. I wish the strap from the XS was available to buy separately, or at least a plain black one


----------



## Aliluvlv

maxynot said:


> That is literally a crime. The reverse keepall xs strap was perfecttt


I completely agree. Now I’m back to the keepall xs as top contender at the moment. That’s the most least interesting strap ever on the 25.


----------



## DrTr

ingenieux00 said:


> I've always thought the XS was a little too small so when I saw it was coming in the 25 size I was excited, but that strap is almost a dealbreaker! Have to think about it. I wish the strap from the XS was available to buy separately, or at least a plain black one





Aliluvlv said:


> I completely agree. Now I’m back to the keepall xs as top contender at the moment. That’s the most least interesting strap ever on the 25.


I’ve noticed as the keepall line and other men’s lines keep evolving almost all the straps are canvas, 3 different styles. My sunset xs strap was black leather, the distorted was regular canvas like a bag with some print, same with my mono eclipse reverse, regular bag canvas. But my Nigo has that fabric canvas strap that I worry will pill over tine. At least with the women’s speedy 20 that canvas strap  is a different thicker smoother heavier canvas I don’t think will pill.  

Mostly just writing it in support in all of you. The keepall 25 looks great, but I would be disappointed in that strap as well. I’m glad I have one leather keepall xs strap. Good luck to those of you that are considering it


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> I’ve noticed as the keepall line and other men’s lines keep evolving almost all the straps are canvas, 3 different styles. My sunset xs strap was black leather, the distorted was regular canvas like a bag with some print, same with my mono eclipse reverse, regular bag canvas. But my Nigo has that fabric canvas strap that I worry will pill over tine. At least with the women’s speedy 20 that canvas strap  is a different thicker smoother heavier canvas I don’t think will pill.
> 
> Mostly just writing it in support in all of you. The keepall 25 looks great, but I would be disappointed in that strap as well. I’m glad I have one leather keepall xs strap. Good luck to those of you that are considering it


Thank you so much for this insight DrTr! I feel like with each bag redesign they add cheaper and more casual looking straps (but charge more for them). I wish they’d at least modify the fabric straps so they’re skinnier and have some kind of creative element to them. The Women’s fabric straps are ok (I do like the flower side on those) but they’re still too wide for most bags in my opinion.


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you so much for this insight DrTr! I feel like with each bag redesign they add cheaper and more casual looking straps (but charge more for them). I wish they’d at least modify the fabric straps so they’re skinnier and have some kind of creative element to them. The Women’s fabric straps are ok (I do like the flower side on those) but they’re still too wide for most bags in my opinion.


Thanks Aliluvlv - I was hoping it would help. I’m with you, I need a narrower strap typically, but these wide canvas  seem to be what they are doing. At least most of us have some bags from the past or we’ve ordered straps from other places that we can use but it’s disappointing to get a bag with the strap that just doesn’t work very well for us. Especially if the webbing canvas is the kind that will pill. And I can’t remove that strap from my Nigo - it is permanently affixed. Maybe they will change, and maybe not


----------



## Nadiama

I’m 


j83702 said:


> Keepall 25 next to my Nano Speedy and Métis. Yes I cut the Nano strap off.
> View attachment 5438741
> View attachment 5438742
> View attachment 5438743


Omg so cute !!


----------



## ingenieux00

Lizzys said:


> Some of the excitement for this bag went away with your mention of the stupid fabric strap! I guess I could use my XS keepall strap.


How long is the keepall XS strap? I just saw this on the site. I know it's not the same, but it looks more promising than that fabric strap the 25 comes with. It says it's slightly under 40 inches long which feels really short to me, but wondering how the XS strap compares.


----------



## 23adeline

I know I said I don’t need this Eclipse Keepall XS, but LV seems to come out with Keepall 25 lately and not Keepall xs. I might regret not buying this if it’s discontinued, and since buying from London is cheaper than buying it here, I told my girl to buy it .
Here is my 11th Keepall xs


----------



## DrTr

ingenieux00 said:


> How long is the keepall XS strap? I just saw this on the site. I know it's not the same, but it looks more promising than that fabric strap the 25 comes with. It says it's slightly under 40 inches long which feels really short to me, but wondering how the XS strap compares.
> 
> View attachment 5580659


I just looked at the XS strap, on my XS regular size strap, it’s just like that. I like that strap actually if it’s too wide you can remove that shoulder piece. I find this kind of canvas strap easy to wear it’s the webbing canvas strap for me that works only sometimes.


----------



## lxrac

This or outdoor pouch???


----------



## keishapie1973

The keepall 25 is on the US website now…


Lizzys said:


> Thank you for your reply!  I am also in the US so hopefully it will be on the website here soon. Are you thinking about getting one?


----------



## Lizzys

keishapie1973 said:


> The keepall 25 is on the US website now…


Thanks for letting me know.  I am still trying to decide about the strap.  Wish it was better!


----------



## fern00

I want the black keepall 25 but the black hardware scares me, Im afraid of chipping


----------



## auramei

Has anyone seen the Keepall XS in mono eclipse in stock at their store? I saw it in store this past July and I'm kicking myself for not getting it then as now it seems impossible to find lol


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

auramei said:


> Has anyone seen the Keepall XS in mono eclipse in stock at their store? I saw it in store this past July and I'm kicking myself for not getting it then as now it seems impossible to find lol


You can do a search on the LV website and see if there is inventory in a store…


----------



## Montaigne

auramei said:


> Has anyone seen the Keepall XS in mono eclipse in stock at their store? I saw it in store this past July and I'm kicking myself for not getting it then as now it seems impossible to find lol


I don't see it on the site in Malaysia anymore. maybe they discontinued it.


----------

